#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-09
<hahlo> mitä pitikään poistaa saadakseen pois prosessin update-apt-xapi ?
<bioterror> no toi xapian
<bioterror> se tulee aptituden mukana
<bioterror> mm.
<hahlo> bioterror: apt-get remove xapian?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge apt-xapian-index
<bioterror> tostahan sä haluat eroon, vai mitä?
<bioterror> apt-xapian-index - maintenance and search tools for a Xapian index of Debian pac
<bioterror> kages
<bioterror> synapticin joku pikahaku tms.
<bioterror> en tiedä, turha
<bioterror> apt-cache toimii
<Finnish> APUVA!
<Finnish> Asensin vanhemmalle kaverille Nattyn
<Finnish> Ja nyt Sampopankki ilmoittaa ettei se tue linuxin javaa? Mozillalla yrittää
<bioterror> Finnish, ei hätää
<bioterror> enabloi partner -repo
<Finnish> Eli?
<Finnish> Laitoin kaikki repot kyllä päälle?
<bioterror>  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/LTOakX -> Index of /
<bioterror> sitten
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin,fonts}
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-{jre,jre-lib,jre-headless} icedtea{-6-jre-cacao,6-plugin}
<bioterror> käynnistä sen jälkeen selain uusiksi
<bioterror> niin ja kun se haluaa sen EULA:n, niin tabilla pääset siihen OK tms.
<bioterror> joko joko
<Finnish> Mä asensin jo sunin javan! Ja poistin openjdk:n
<bioterror> poistitko noi kaikki?
<Finnish> Hmm, en ehken ihan noita kaikkia sit poistanu
<Finnish> Mut en oo enää sen kaverin luona
<Finnish> Annoin sille vinkin että kokeile chromiumilla
<bioterror> lähetä sille noi 3 komentoa sähköpostilla
<bioterror> tai jos sillä on jo toi repo kuosis
<bioterror> niin sitä ei tarvi
<Finnish> Repo on kuosissa
<bioterror> noh
<bioterror> sit noi 2 komentoa
<bioterror> kaikki opensource-java mäkee kun otetaan poropietaria käyttöön
<Finnish> Ei se osaa niitä pastettaa
<bioterror> ei muuta kuin atk-ajokorttia suorittamaan ;)
<Finnish> Joo nyt puhutaan niin auttamattoman typerästä tapauksesta ettei onnistu...
<BitBurner> Moro, hei onko joku saanut Pidginin systray ikonin näkymään? Webissä tarjottu "systray whitelist" asetuksen editointi ei näytä tekevän yhtään mitään.
<BitBurner> Natty ja Unity siis
<BitBurner> anyone?
<bioterror> valitan, ei oo unityja ;)
<BitBurner> lannistavaa :)
<robotti^_> meikälläkin on win7 :<
<BitBurner> ei helkkari...omani käynnistin pitkästä aikaa ja olipahan tuskaa
<robotti^_> BitBurner: no? :) win7 on kyllä tosi kiva käyttöjärjestelmä
<robotti^_> se on yllättävän hyvä windows
<Finnish> Mitenkä ikkunoiden koot sais pysymään samoina kun ne sulkee ja avaa sit uudelleen?
<elias_a> Mun ikkunat pysyy samankokoisina. Ne on tosin 50-luvun puuta :P
<IhqTzup> höhö
<IhqTzup> Mun ikkunat on lasia.
<elias_a> Finnish: Mikä työpöytäympäristö?
<Finnish> Unity
<Finnish> Gnome
<elias_a> Mitkäs sovellukset eivät sitten aukea samankokoisena?
<elias_a> IhqTzup: Oliskin aika rouheeta jos olisi pokatkin lasia :)
<Finnish> Mozilla, xchat gnome, evolution...
<elias_a> Kumma. Koitin äsken Thunderbirdiä ja se kyllä avautui samankokoisena kuin suljettaessa.
<elias_a> Jaa mutta tässähän on 10.10...
<elias_a> Finnish: Mikäs sulla?
<Finnish> 11.04
<elias_a> Oliko edellisessä toisin?
<elias_a> Jos oli niin sitten vaan googlettamaan sopivilla termeillä.
<Finnish> Edellisessä tais olla toisin
<tabasko> heh, kaatuuks muilla unity kun klikkaa oikeella roskista ja "Tyjennä" ?
<tabasko> *Tyhjennä
<muggo> joo
<elias_a> Kiva ominaisuus :/
<muggo> unity oli kivan sen pari päivää, sit paluu vanhaan
<tabasko> aika paha bugi päässyt mukaan kyllä, tai siis ei paha mutta aika ilmeinen
<tabasko> mut hei, tv vitoselta tulee tissidokkari
<tabasko> ->
<tabasko> muggo: ei tää ihan terävintä kärkeä ole. Mutta en kyllä epäile etteikö tästä tulisi hyvä seuraavaan LTS:n mennessä
<robotti^_> se on tarkoitettukin testaamiseen
<orava> olikos kubuntulle oma channeli vai saiko täällä puhua siitä?
<Sysi> täälläki voi kokeilla vaikka on omaki
<orava> kde puolella ei näppiksen play/pause näppäimet toimi mutta gnomessa toimi lennosta. kokeilin vaihtaa kde settingseistä näppiksen mallin oikeaksi mutta ei vaikutusta
<Sysi> laita soittimen asetuksista, alalaidassa on täpät mistä valittet multimedianäppäimet
<Sysi> uudelleenasettaminen tai vaihtoehtoseksi lisääminen tms toimi mulla
<orava> unohtui mainita että banshee kyseessä :)
<Sysi> xfce:llä sama.. bindasin käsin pikanäppäimet, en tykkää ku puuttuu play/pause toggle
<Sysi> jonku ubuntun äänidaemonin käynnistäminen varmaan auttas, mää en tiiä mikä semmonen olis
<orava> noni, nyt sain toimimaan bansheessa loistavasti. custom shortcutseihin piti lisätä komentoja.
<orava> tuolta löytyi ohjeet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282099
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/EOxvsM -> [kde] kde4 multimedia keys banshee - Ubuntu Forums
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-10
<elias_a> Jahas - saapa nähdä kuinka kauan sitä pystyy linuxilla käyttämään Skypeä: http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110509/microsoft-will-announce-acquistion-of-skype-tomorrow-morning/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/jhrquM -> Microsoft to Announce Skype Acquisition Early Tomorrow Morning | Kara Swisher | BoomTown | AllThingsD
<Finnish> Mitähän liene tapahtunu, 11.04 jumahti yhtäkkiä ihan täysin, ei auttane ees REISUB
<tale> Finnish: Auttaako vaiko eikö auta?
<Finnish> Ei auttanu
<Finnish> PIti ihan kylmästi virtanappia painaa
<Finnish> Rendaan Kdenlivellä mp3-pätkää. Minkä "arvoisena" kannattais rendata ettei laatu paljoa häviä? Kun noi 2000k, 4000k vaihtoehdot ei paljoa kerro
<Finnish> SIis miten ne on rinnastettavissa ääneen, vai liittyykö noi pelkästään kuvanlaatuun?
<re-G> Finnish: sehän meinaa kernelin kaatumista
<Finnish> re-G, Ahaa, eli eipä paljoa mahda?
<hifi> jos caps ja scroll vilkkuu niin kerneli panikoi
<hifi> en tiedä tekeekö usbinäppiksillä sitä
<tsaknorris> meitsillä kävi ihme juttula, jonka korjaaminen on vielä kesken.
<tsaknorris> GUI:ssa esim terminaalin kun käynnistää niin näkyy vain ikkunan rajat ja muuten se on gradienttina vihreästä punaiseen. Siihen ei siis näe kirjoittaa mitään. Ihan kuin siinä olis maski päällä. Hiiren vien kuvakkeen päälle, niin aukeaa tekstin kokoinen gradient laatikko samoilla väreillä eikä tekstiä siis näy.
<tsaknorris> jos avaa vaikka nautiluksen niin samalla kun se zoomausefekti alkaa ikkunan auetessa (compiz) niin näkyy hetki gradienttina ja sitte ilmestyy vasta kansiot ja tiedostot ruutuun.
<tsaknorris> olen poistanut compiz,gdm ja fglx-amdcccle purgella....ja asentanut uudestaan
<tsaknorris> myöskään sitä "restricted-drives" piirikorttikuvaketta ei näy enää mistä voisi kytkeä kiihdytyksen päälle tai pois...
<tsaknorris> kiihdytys on kyllä päällä kun compizksen wobbly windowt sun muut efektit pyörii moitteetta.
<tsaknorris> "gksu amdcccle" näkyy pelkkää mustaa :D eli vaikka uudestaan asensin sen :D
<tsaknorris> tarkennuksena vielä että siis aina kun avaa ikkunan niin ne pienennä,suurenna,ruksi=hävitä niitäkään ei näy ikkunassa, eli pitää arvioida missä kohtaa ne nappulat on.
<bioterror> voi voi noita 3D-työpöytiä.
<orava> 11.04 päivittämisen myötä atin ajureiden suorituskyky on laskenut huimasti. nähtävästi eilen on tullut amd:n sivuille uudet ati:n ajurit. kannattaako yrittää asentaa niitä jos vaikka saisi lisää suorituskykyä?
<orava> kokeillaampas, toivottavasti mitään ei hajoa
<orava> eipä ollut vaikutusta
<Finnish> MIllä flash-videota pitäis pystyä kattomaan koneelta?
<Finnish> Mikään soitin ei meinaa kuvaa pukata, äänen kyllä
<Sysi> .flv?
<Finnish> .swf
<bioterror> vlc/mplayer
<bioterror> jälkimmäinen ainaki pitäisi pystyä
<Finnish> vlc ei pystyny
<Finnish> Noh, avasin mozillassa
<anger> mplayer kyllä toistaa mitä vaan
<koopee> tarttis saaha asennettua mysql serveristä uudempi versio Maverickkiin. Oletuksena olevassa 5.1.49 versiossa on kiusallinen bugi. Olisko apuja?
<hifi> mielenkiinnosta, millanen bugi?
<koopee> hetki, edin jo hukata raportin...
<koopee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1/+bug/706988
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 706988 in mysql-5.1 (Ubuntu) "Major Bug in MySQL 5.1.49 up to 5.1.52" [Medium,Fix released]
<anger> saiskohan noi mysqlin sivulla olevat rpm:t alienilla sellasenaan asennettua?
<hifi> aika normaalia mysliä taas
<koopee> joo... On muutama päivä menny ihmetellessä.
<hifi> vaihtoehtoisesti voi koittaa nattyn pakuja
<anger> joo, aika mielenkiintoinen probleema
<hifi> jos on uudempaa mysliä
<koopee> nattyssä pitäs olla 5.1.54 jossa vika on ilmeisesti korjattu
<anger> 5.1.54 näyttää olevan nattyssa
<anger> joko päivität nattyyn tai nappaat natysta vaan noi mysqlin paketit
<koopee> sitä vois kyllä koittaa... Onko joku tehny vastaavanlaista aiemmin? Eli ottany nattystä jotain paketteja
<anger> kummatkin varmaan kyllä vähän huonoja ideoita tuotantokäytössä :)
<hifi> olettaen että asentaa ilman hirveetä depencyhelvettiä ne nattyn pakut
<koopee> joo. Onneksi tuotannossa on myslistä vanha versio.
<anger> ite kyllä laittaisin koko distron uudempaan versioon samalla
<anger> nimim. on ollut ongelmia, kun on käyttänyt oletusrepon ulkopuolisia paketteja
<ath> Tuotantokoneen? .....
<anger> no joo, oikeasti ainoa fiksu tapa kai olisi asennella mysqli tuolta mysql.comista ja pitäytyä lts-ubuntussa
<anger> tai käyttää possua :)
<koopee> millähän sitä pystyis kattomaan, mitä kaikkia paketteja toi apti tarjoais, jos koittais päivittää vain tuon mysql:n
<koopee> oon toistaiseksi pärjännyt hyvin ubuntun oletuskokoonpanolla
<koopee> mutta nyt tosiaan tarttis tehdä jotain
<anger> mun veikkaus: ei tule toimimaan kunnolla
<anger> mutta jos on testikone, niin sillähän aika pienellä vaivalla pystyy testaamaan
<anger> laitat nattyn repon ja rajotat paketit vaan mysql-alkuisiin
<anger> sitten katot asentuuko
<koopee> Onkohan toivoa, että tuo uudempi mysql tulis 10.10:n odottamalla?
<anger> onko sulla erityinen syy olla päivittämättä 11.04:n?
<anger> kun kerran toi 10.10 ei ole myöskään lts...
<koopee> muutosvastarinta :)
<Sysi> en kyllä mitenkää päin suosittelis eri version repoja, ennemmin vaikka latais pelkät debit ja kattoo ku ne ei toimi..
<Sysi> kantsi tarkistaa oisko jossaki backportattua versiota tai ppa:ta
<anger> Sysi: noiden ppa:idenkin tasot vaihtelee aika lailla
<anger> Yhtä hyvin niistäkin tuntuu tulevan ongelmia
<Sysi> anger: joo mutta semmsen kans ei pitäis saada rikki muuta ku sen myslin
<anger> Sysi: jep
<anger> tosin sama pätee tohon nattyn repoon
<anger> Mut tosiaan, munkin mielestä ainoat oikeasti fiksut vaihtoehdot ovat a) päivitys nattyyn tai b) mysql.comista lataa 5.5:n käyttöön
<koopee> hyviä ideoita kaikki
<koopee> eli jos vaikka kokeilisin ottaa nattyn mysql:n niin mikä repo mun tarttis lisätä?
<koopee> ja jos toi menee pieleen, niin sitten vois päivittää koko ubuntun
<koopee> ja toivoa, että systeemi toimii
<koopee> nyt lähti nattyn päivitys
<tabasko> luin että nyt lähti neitsyys
<tuhoojabotti> Miksihän tää pulse-screenletti ei reagoi musaakkiin ennen kuin vaihtaa inputin toiseksi ja sit takas.
<tuhoojabotti> Kun input 4:sta se toimaa, mutta bootin jälkeen pitää käydä muuttaa se 3 ja sit takas 4 tai 5 ja takas 4, että alkaa skulaamaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Osaakos joku sanoa pystyykö laittaa niin, että medianäppäimet toimaa vaikka kone ois lukittu?
<tuhoojabotti> koska ois kätsyä pystyä stoppaa/vaihtaa piisiä
<mjr> tuskin muokkaamatta lukitusohjelmaa
<tuhoojabotti> Jeps
<tuhoojabotti> Google löytää ideoita, mutta kukaan ei oo toteuttanu.
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs tää desktop couch on?
<tuhoojabotti> jotain bookmarkkeja?
<tuhoojabotti> Jee
<tuhoojabotti> löyty ratkasu tohon impulse-screenlettiin :P
<tuhoojabotti> sorsis oli oletuksena input 0, eikä lukenu configist.
<tuhoojabotti> Hitsit
<tuhoojabotti> Onnistuin tulostaa kuvia ilman, että ees koskin komentoriviin, tätä kutsun edistykseksi. ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt kyl kusee nää indicaattorit :D
<tuhoojabotti> Osa ei näy laisinkaan ja muut ei vastaa
<tuhoojabotti> 2/7 toimaa atm :D
<Finnish> Rupeen tekemään Gimpillä uutta sivupohjaa uusille bändin sivuille. MInkäkokoinen kannattais olla se pohja mihin sivuja rakentais? Varmaan pitäis ajatella että minkälaisilla näytöillä nykyään katellaan, taitaa järjestään olla 15" näytöt?
<tuhoojabotti> Gimpillä?
<tuhoojabotti> Da wut
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kukaan tee enää sivuja niin, että sivu on vain yksi kuva.
<tuhoojabotti> Ite kun oon huono grafiikan teos niin toteutin vaan CSS:llä. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Finnish: Ideaalinenhan olis semmonen leiautti, joka mukautuu ruudun koon mukaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja ei se näytön koko vaan resoluutio. :P
<Finnish> No joo...
<tuhoojabotti> Mun sivut on vissii jotai 700-800px leveet
<tuhoojabotti> koska minimaalista hainkin
<Finnish> http://www.ukkohapponen.fi/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/q7kpxR -> Ukko Happonen - Ploki
<Finnish> Tossa on mun sivut
<Finnish> En oo aikoihin päivittäny taustaa ja toi soittokuvakin on vähän koominen, lähiaikoina meinasin taas rempata
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Hienot on
<tuhoojabotti> Mut epävalidit! >;O
<Finnish> Rakennettu ton päälle
<Finnish> http://www.soketti.fi/pages/in-english/solutions/soketti-cms-lite.php
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/4JpWFY -> Soketti Innovations Oy - Soketti CMS Lite
<Finnish> wysiwyg-editorilla hyvin pitkälle toimii toi sisällöntäyttö jne
<tuhoojabotti> http://dev.tuhoojabotti.com/ Mul ton tämmöset. :D
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/LwJbaI -> tuhoojabotti - Destroying Pictures...
<tuhoojabotti> wysiwyg on tuotantosivul viel, näihin pitäs vääntää vähän hienostuneempi systeemi.
<tuhoojabotti> kesken jäi
<tuhoojabotti> Sisältöä ei oo päivitetty hetkeen myöskään :D
<tuhoojabotti> http://dev.tuhoojabotti.com/#/bestof/best-of-nature tommosen galleriatsydeemin väsäsin.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/LwJbaI -> tuhoojabotti - Destroying Pictures...
<tuhoojabotti> Kesken sekin kyl.
<tuhoojabotti> Hitsi kun bugaa nää indicaattorit kyl.
<Finnish> Hyvännäköset on noi kuvat kun liikkuu hiiren alla
<Finnish> Muutenkin hyvännäköset noi kuvat kun tolleen latautuu
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Finnish> http://www.rakkaudenammattilaiset.net/index.php?source=etusivu&lang=finnish
<Finnish> Tossa on bändin vanhat sivut jotka pitäis uudistaa
<Finnish> Noi on varmaan 7-8 vuotta vanhat
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<Finnish> Vaatii uuden levyn myötä vähän uutta ehostusta, kaikki uusiks
<tuhoojabotti> Jea, blingiä kehiin!
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Finnish: Tausta on kyl ihQu. :D
<Finnish> Mut, uusien sivujen idea ois että etusivulla on layout/taustakuva ja se sit muuttuu toiseks kun menee alisivuille, se on sit alisivuilla aina sama ettei tuu liikaa lataamista
<Finnish> Onhan ne sit staattiset mut jämerät...
<tuhoojabotti> Semmone landing sivu
<tuhoojabotti> Mis on welcome jne
<tuhoojabotti> vai?
<Finnish> Ei
<Finnish> Vaan vähän niinkuin nykyiset bändin sivut
<Finnish> Että siinä on heti äijien lärvät
<Finnish> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=000117996969.jpg
<Finnish> Tommosta pohjaa suunnittelin, pitää vaan tehdä oikeista kuvista valmiiks ja tohon tulee vielä logo
<tuhoojabotti> No eikös tuo vähänniinku
<tuhoojabotti> heeetkinen
<tuhoojabotti> näyttääkö tuo comic sans:lta? :D
<Finnish> Toi teksti ei todellakaan oo lopullinen
<Finnish> ...
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Anteeksi.
<Finnish> Ei siihen tuu tekstiä, se teksti on logossa joka on grafiikkaa
<tuhoojabotti> Juu.
<tuhoojabotti> Eli kun sivulle tulee näkee vaan logon ja pärstät?
<Finnish> Joo, plus sit sen alla on joku tyyliin uutis-palsta
<tuhoojabotti> Ja alasivujen linkit?
<Finnish> Sit valikko jommallakummalla puolella mistä voi mennä galleriaan, vieraskirjaan kne
<Finnish> jne
<tuhoojabotti> Juu
<tuhoojabotti> Ja niillä on sit eri tyyli
<Finnish> Sit alasivuilla on vaan se logo, ei pärstiä koko ajan tuijottamassa
<tuhoojabotti> Juu
<tuhoojabotti> Eli periaatteessa se on vaan semmonen landing sivu. :D
<Finnish> Joo, mut siinä on kaikki uutiset ja snapshotit keikkakuvista ym, eli kaikki oleellinen
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<Finnish> Sit jos haluaa penkoa niin eikun alisivuille tonkimaan että mitä rikoksia ne on tehny
<tuhoojabotti> Ilman painostusta.
<Finnish> HAH
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Finnish> Mut minkälaista leveyttä tohon kannattais alkaa vääntämään
<tuhoojabotti> Dynaaminen!
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Finnish> Kun content ei muutu!
<Finnish> RESOLUUTION mukaan
<tuhoojabotti> No siis.
<tuhoojabotti> Pienimmillä miniläppäreillä voi olla vielä aika pieniä resoja.
<tuhoojabotti> Ikävää jos tulee vierityspalkit.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut sanoisin, et <800px on suht jeba.
<Finnish> Hmm, ajattelin kyllä miniläppärit ignoorata
<Finnish> Kuitenkin aika minimalistinen osa
<tuhoojabotti> No mul on 5760px leveyttä atm. :D
<tuhoojabotti> 3x1920x1080
<Finnish> No se on aika vaga balju...
<tuhoojabotti> Mut siis joku öö
<tuhoojabotti> Pitääpä luntata
<tuhoojabotti> Joku 1024px
<robotti^_> jos ois älyttömästi rahaa, niin vois hankkia isoja tarkkoja näyttöjä kolme
<tuhoojabotti> veikkasin oikein :D
<robotti^_> niihin menisi vaan varmaan pari tonnia
<tuhoojabotti> robotti^_: Näyttis kans.
<tuhoojabotti> kyl näil halvoilki pärjää :D
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: joo joku amd, jossa on mini displayportteja
<robotti^_> johon saisi sitten niitä
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o flex, eli saa ilman dp
<robotti^_> näytöt joissa ois sitten displayportille tuki
<robotti^_> aijaa
<tuhoojabotti> Kätsy 8)
<robotti^_> no jotain kuitenkin, kolme näyttöä isolla resoluutiolla
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin ei kyl kovin tehokas kortti muutenkin.
<robotti^_> ei ärsyttäisi
<tuhoojabotti> crysis ei pyöri 60fps!
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<robotti^_> no mä en pelaa niin raskaita
<robotti^_> pelasin juuri portal 2:n läpi se pyöri ihan hyvin mun ohjaimella
<robotti^_> toki kolmen näytön näkymässä se voisi tökkiä
<tuhoojabotti> Joo vähän tökki.
<robotti^_> mulla oli lainassa kaverin ati
<robotti^_> sen linux-ajurit oli kyllä yllättävän perseestä
<robotti^_> verrattuna nvidiaan
<robotti^_> tosin open source-ajurit oli toisella tavalla paremmat
<robotti^_> mutta suorituskyky oli perseestä
<robotti^_> harkitsin atin kortin hankintaa, mutta ei vielä tyydytä.
<robotti^_> joten pysyn nvidiassa
<tuhoojabotti> suljetut toimas 10.10
<tuhoojabotti> nyt rikki
<tuhoojabotti> vapaat toimaa paremmin
<tuhoojabotti> siis avoimet
<Finnish> Pelaatteko avoimia pelejä vai? En oo 15 vuoteen pelannu, tosin 2000-luvun alussa vähäsen Call of dutya
<bioterror> xbilliä
<bioterror> pelaan sitä sellases klaanis
<robotti^_> :D
<robotti^_> xbill-klaani
<bioterror> joo
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: eiköhän siihen löydy kohta korjausta
<bioterror> aion alkaa ammattilaiseksi
<bioterror> luin nekrobitistä että joku jantteri pelaa ammatikseen starcraft II:ta
<tuhoojabotti> Pelaan pelejä, olen teini.
<bioterror> mä pelaan oikeasti tyttären kanssa lautapelejä ja tehdää palapelejä
<bioterror> en oo opettanut pelaamaan tietkoneella
<bioterror> jos se haluaa alkaa pelaa, niin annan jonku C++-kirjan käteen ja käsken tehdä pelin itselleen :D
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: pelien pelaaminen on ihanaa
<robotti^_> mä lopetin teininä pelaamisen, koska ajattelin sen olevan lapsellista
<tuhoojabotti> Ei se kannata.
<robotti^_> sitten aloitin pelaamisen, kun musta tuli isompi poika, eli yli 24
<robotti^_> :D
<tuhoojabotti> vkl mätin Mass Effect 1 22h :D
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: ostit sen steamista
<tuhoojabotti> maanantaille valu kyl osittain.
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllä.
<robotti^_> mä ostin myös :D
<bioterror> se portal vaikuttaa kai mielenkiintoiselta?
<robotti^_> en oo ehtinyt vielä pelata
<tuhoojabotti> Portal on jjännä.
<robotti^_> bioterror: joo, erittäin jees
<tuhoojabotti> ostin ME2 myös.
<robotti^_> mä ostin ekaksi sen ykkösen
<robotti^_> ja nyt pari viikkoa sitten kakkosen ja se oli tosi jees
<tuhoojabotti> Ostin molemma.
<robotti^_> oli aika eeppinen peli meikän mielestä
<tuhoojabotti> Niinku sanoin. :D
<robotti^_> tykkäsin kovasti
<tuhoojabotti> mut mikää ei voita Day of Defeat:Source!
<tuhoojabotti> ":D"
<bioterror> Pandemic II on paras peli
<tuhoojabotti> Tyyppi koodas striimis Google I/O:ssa Windows Update puski päälle. :D
<robotti^_> pelaako kukaan täällä noita pelejä linuxissa?
<robotti^_> winen avulla?
<tuhoojabotti> Liian lagista winel.
<ninnnu> Portal mainittu <3
<tuhoojabotti> Mut Steam toimaa ihan siedettävästi muuten.
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: onko laginen, vaikka ois superkone
<robotti^_> mega pentiumi
<Finnish> Siis onko ne natiivipelejä?
<Finnish> Voisin koettaakin jotain (ilmaista) hyvää ja hauskaa peliä
<tuhoojabotti> robotti^_: Mul o i7. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Finnish: Mun peliä ei saa natiivina linuksille. :D
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: jätkällä on sitten melkoinen megapena
<tuhoojabotti> robotti^_: Lagii ja pugii
<tuhoojabotti> Jotku hl1:set menee :D
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: ehkä se wine on vielä pahasti kesken
<robotti^_> nojoo
<robotti^_> kyllä mä pelasin winellä alunperin hl2:n ja sen lisäepisodit läpi
<robotti^_> oonkin kova jätkä
<tuhoojabotti> l4d1 oli viel ihan pelattavis
<tuhoojabotti> nyt en kyl tiiä
<tuhoojabotti> tais mennä kaikki rikki.
<robotti^_> aijaa.
<Finnish> Mullakin on i7
<tuhoojabotti> Näyttiksen ajureist kyl johtuu varmaan.
<tuhoojabotti> hah
<tuhoojabotti> google i/o striimi suomiteksteil :D
<tuhoojabotti> voittoa
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: mikä näyttis sulla on?
<tuhoojabotti> Sapphiren HD5770 flex
<robotti^_> mulla oli lainassa joku safiiri juuri
<robotti^_> tänään annoin takaisin
<robotti^_> sama ohjain
<robotti^_> :D
<robotti^_> 5770 ohjain oli lainassa
<robotti^_> kaveri ois halunnut vaihtaa mun ohjaimen tuohon
<robotti^_> mä en sitten suostunut lopulta, testasin 3 viikkoa
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs sul on sit?
<robotti^_> GTX460
<tuhoojabotti> lols
<tuhoojabotti> Paljon parempi
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> koska nvidia ;-)
<robotti^_> no nvidialla on kyllä paljon kivemmat linux-ajurit, meikän mielestä
<tuhoojabotti> Mul oli gtx260 ja seki tuntu vähän paremmalta ku tää (paitsi jossai dx11 jutuis)
<tuhoojabotti> tosin ei tue monia näyttöjä nvidia kovin
<robotti^_> joo, mulla on tuo kaveri yrittänyt koko viimeisen vuoden ehdottaa vaihtokauppaa
<robotti^_> että se antaisi omansa ja mä antaisin omani hänelle
<tuhoojabotti> juu
<tuhoojabotti> Ihme hyypiöit sullaki kavereina. ;-)
<robotti^_> meinasin vaihtaa, kun toivoin, että se ois hiljaisempi
<robotti^_> ja siinä oli kolmen näytön tuki
<tuhoojabotti> heh
<tuhoojabotti> Jep
<tuhoojabotti> Sen takia mäki ostin.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kyl kalliskaa ollu.
<robotti^_> mutta sitten en jaksanut säätää kolmen näytön settejä
<robotti^_> kun ois vaatinut varmaan aktiivisen displayport-adapterin
<robotti^_> tai uudenmallisen näytön
<robotti^_> joten otin takaisin omani
<tuhoojabotti> Ei.
<robotti^_> ei?
<tuhoojabotti> Tähän saa 3 näyttöä kii suoraa dvi.
<tuhoojabotti> Yks tosin vaatii hdmi-dvi adapterin, mut seki tuli mukana.
<robotti^_> nojoo
<robotti^_> en tuota tiennyt
<tuhoojabotti> Sitä varten tää on flex.
<robotti^_> niin siinä ei oo muuta eroa?
<robotti^_> että siinä tulee sovittimet mukana
<robotti^_> toimiiko linuxissa kolmen näytön setit?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei. (Lähinnä indicator applikaatiot kusee :/)
<tuhoojabotti> Muuten juu. :P
<robotti^_> mä ajattelin ehkä päivittää kohta gtx560 näyttikseen
<robotti^_> sellaiseen superhiljaiseen
<robotti^_> kun mulla on superhiljainen kotelo
<robotti^_> ja hankkia neljän ytimen prosessorin
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/r/prsc/NvMqxD.png
<tuhoojabotti> tuos näkyy bugi
<tuhoojabotti> tosin atm ei näy muil näytöil ollenkaan nuo ja ekal näytöl ne ei vastaa hiireen.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja tuo sää-screenletti ei toimannu kunnol. :/
<tuhoojabotti> Muuten ois ollu hieno
<robotti^_> aijaa
<robotti^_> no onpa paskaa
<tuhoojabotti> Mut eiköhän nääki korjata pian. :)
<robotti^_> missä se bugi on :D
<robotti^_> nojoo, mä en ehkä kuitenkaan hanki toistaiseksi atin ohjainta
<robotti^_> ellei open source ajuri kehity kovasti
<tuhoojabotti> Juups.
<robotti^_> se on kyllä kivempi desktop-käytössä kuin suljettu
<robotti^_> mutta 3D-käyttöön ei sovi
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin suljetut bugas nyt 11.04:llä kivasti
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: http://jimms.fi/tuoteinfo/GAIN-1848?pid=1305051051801 <-- tuon ajattelin ostaa :)
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/PVl2du -> Jimm's PC Store - Your toaster will never be the same
<robotti^_> heti kun on rahaa.
<robotti^_> se on varmaan aika hiljainen
<tuhoojabotti> 2 sliihin :D
<robotti^_> tuon jäähdytyksen puolesta
<robotti^_> :D
<robotti^_> ainakin kuulin, että se on hiljainen
<robotti^_> kehuivat
<robotti^_> houkuttaisi kyllä hillittömästi
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Ainahan se.
<robotti^_> no, ois mulla ens kuussa rahaa
<tuhoojabotti> Sain kyl tuon launcherin toimaa kivasti
<robotti^_> tosin mä varmaan muutan jo ensiviikolla, jos menee asiat putkeen
<robotti^_> :D
<tuhoojabotti> menee piiloon jos on ikkuna pääl 8)
<robotti^_> muuten ostaisin tuon näyttiksen
<robotti^_> ei hitto
<robotti^_> onkohan typerää tuhlausta
<robotti^_> :D
<robotti^_> tuo ja uusi prosessori
<robotti^_> tai no
<robotti^_> jos ostaa tuon nyt
<tuhoojabotti> Ja emo ja muistit!
<tuhoojabotti> sit myös uus poweri
<tuhoojabotti> kotelokin aika ruma nyt.
<tuhoojabotti> ;-)
<robotti^_> mikähän tuo kotelo onkaan
<robotti^_> pitääpä googlettaa
<robotti^_> en muista enää
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> onks tuo passiivijäähy? :u
<robotti^_> ei, siinä on kait vaan muuten parempi jäähy
<robotti^_> http://jimms.fi/tuoteinfo/FD-CA-DEF-XL-TI?pid=1305051275200 <-- mulla on tuo kotelo
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/9FtLVC -> Jimm's PC Store - Your toaster will never be the same
<tuhoojabotti> joo on siel tuulut.
<robotti^_> se on mielestäni ihan hyvä
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on vaa joku minkä nappasin kaverilt :D
<tuhoojabotti> tarpeeks iso
<robotti^_> mulla on tuollainen
<robotti^_> tähän saa 10 kovalevyä
<robotti^_> mulla on boottilevynä 60 gigainen ssd
<tuhoojabotti> Wau :D
<robotti^_> boottaa kohtuullisen nopeasti
<tuhoojabotti> Mä haluaisin kyl ssd
<robotti^_> joo, mä ostin viime kuussa
<robotti^_> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mul menee varmaa 10-20s bootis ku biossi ettii kaikki ulkoset ;D
<tuhoojabotti> kaikki 2.
<robotti^_> no mulla ei oo kauhean nopea boottaamaan
<robotti^_> kun bios on niin hidas
<tuhoojabotti> Jeps.
<robotti^_> mulla oli ennen raptori
<robotti^_> mutta sain tarpeekseni rutinasta
<tuhoojabotti> raptori on pändi.
<robotti^_> ja halusin hiljaisemman
<robotti^_> vaihdoin 37 gigaisen raptorin tähän 60 gigaiseen
<robotti^_> nyt kun vielä saisi suhteellisen hiljaisen näyttiksen ja prosessorituulettimen, niin ei tartte koskea laitteistoon muutamaan vuoteen
<tuhoojabotti> Joku 256Gt Vertex III :P
<robotti^_> :D
<tuhoojabotti> sais stiiminkin tiivistettyä sinne :D
<robotti^_> ei mulla oo moiseen rahaa.
<robotti^_> oon köyhä opiskelija
<robotti^_> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Nii mäki.
<robotti^_> noniin
<tuhoojabotti> Näytötki halpoja BenQ:ja :D
<robotti^_> aijaa
<tuhoojabotti> i7:n kyl panostin viime kesänä.
<robotti^_> no ehkä menee syksyyn noi laitteistohankinnat, niin ei kesällä tartte syödä pelkästään puuroa
<tuhoojabotti> Ennen assyi. ;-)
<robotti^_> en mä jaksa lähteä assemblyille
<tuhoojabotti> Pitää!
<robotti^_> sinne on liikaa matkaa
<tuhoojabotti> Paljos?
<robotti^_> mä kävin siellä muutama vuosi takaperin
<robotti^_> mutta en jaksa nykyään
<tuhoojabotti> Ite olin 09 ja 10
<robotti^_> kun en tunne siellä enää ketään.
<tuhoojabotti> Ite meen porukal. :P
<tuhoojabotti> En mää niit kyl silmuttis tunne.
<tuhoojabotti> Kaveri kyl mukana
<tuhoojabotti> etinpäs kuvan :D
<tuhoojabotti> tosin kaveri ei oo siin
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/Stuff/edited/asm_partameet.png hoh
<tuhoojabotti> : D
<Wolde> :o
<robotti^_> jaajaa, katsoin aluksi väärin
<robotti^_> katsoin, että partajengi
<robotti^_> en huomannut photoshoppausta
<wave> tietääkö kukaan toimiiko DNA:n cs-17 mokkula enää missään ubuntussa 9.04:n jälkeen suoraan? tai yhtä helposti?
<robotti^_> tuhoojabotti: voishan sitä käväistä assemblyilla, mutta ei sinne konetta kannata raahata
<tuhoojabotti> läppäri messii vaa. ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> robotti^_: GIMPpausta*
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> Tööt, eli yöt.
<robotti^_> joo
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-11
<Wompatti> wave: itselläni taitaa olla kyseinen mokkula. Ainoa piti tehdä, oli että lisää yhden säännön usb-modeswitchin tiedostoon, koska sen mukana ei tullut tarpeeksi uusia sääntöjä.
<Wompatti> Sen jälkeen vain networkmanagerilla yhteys pystyyn ja nettiin.
<tsaknorris> miten chromessa saa poistettua sen että se ei ehdota jotain sivua jolla on joskus käyty?
<tsaknorris> poista selaustiedot --- kaikki valittu ja sitten kun tyhjentää ja laittaa jonkun hakusanan address/haku bariin niin se ehdottaa esim sellaisia sivuja joilla on joskus käyny.
<jjo> poistitko ne tiedot "from the beginning of time"
<jjo> ainakin tuossa mun chromessa saa valita kuinka pitkältä ajalta ne poistetaan
<tsaknorris> valitsin kaikki ruksit ja kuinka pitkältä ajalta niin KAIKKI :D
<tsaknorris> silti ehdottaa
<tsaknorris> no meen syömään ja sitten sulattelemaan tätä asiaa xD
<tsaknorris> idle
<inz> unohtiko tsakki surffata pr0nit incognito-modessa ;)
<Sysi> ehkä chromen huonoin ominaisuus(?) on että se poistaa liitännäiset käytöstä historiattomalla moodilla
<jjo> Sysi: saahan sen valita liitännäiskohaitasesti mitä haluaa päälle
<Sysi> jjo: *pitää* valita, defaulttina ei ainakaa ollu mitää
<jjo> no joo, kerran pitää käydä ruksimassa mikä kompromissieja haluaa. aika huono ominaisuus
<hifi> miksi, onko se parempi että extensioni träkkää pornosurffausta oletuksena?
<hifi> incognitohan on juuri oikein kun extensionit ei oletuksena ole päällä
<wave> Wompatti: network manager kyllä näkee mokkulan, mutta ei osaa yhdistää sillä
<wave> Wompatti: et sattuisi muistamaan tarkemmin mitä lisäsit?
<Wompatti> wave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10351610&postcount=3
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/D9snXm -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [lubuntu] Problem mounting Nokia CS-17 wireless modem
<wave> Wompatti: kiitoksia, pitääpä katsoa onnistuisiko tuolla
<Sysi> hifi: no joo, jos ois toimiva noscript niin mieluummin ois päällä ihan defaulttina
<tsaknorris> no mutta miten ton saa pois
<Wompatti> Ei kai se hae googlen kautta niitä?
<Wompatti> Kun eikös googlessa ollut jokin ominaisuus, että jos on kirjautunut niin se tallentelee hakuja?
<tsaknorris> taitaa hakea
<tsaknorris> Chrome Instant ei ole käytössä
<tsaknorris> kyseessä on ihan default asetuksilla oleva selain
<tsaknorris> otin googlen pois
<tsaknorris> laitoin yahoon oletukseksi
<tsaknorris> nyt näyttäisi toimivan
<tsaknorris> vai on googlessa tollainen ominaisuus, mitä ei saa edes säädettyä pois päältä
<tsaknorris> aika sieltä jostain syvältä sanon minä :)
<orava> onkohan aticonfigissa jotain komentoa jolla sais disabloitua ja enabloitua lennosta toista näyttöä, eli ottaa kahden näytön/yhden desktopin pois käytöstä/takas päälle
<tuhoojabotti> joku xrandr --output XXX --disable tjsp. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Villi veikkaus
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kyl oo aticonfig
<orava> ok
<orava> disper ohjelmalla onnistui kyseinen toimenpide helposti. vielä kun sen sais tajuamaan että ykkösnäyttö on vasen ja kakkos oikea, nyt se on väärinpäin
<re-G> xrandr --output HDMI1(tai joku muu haluttu) --primary
<Taikasieni> Hei
<Taikasieni> pystyykö täältä kyselemään apua?
<Sysi> joo
<Taikasieni> Mainiota
<Taikasieni> eli kikkailin kden ja gnomen välillä, ja päädyin lopulta gnomeen
<Taikasieni> ja poistin sitte nuo kden ohjelmat ja muuta
<Taikasieni> jonka seurauksena kun käynnistää nyt koneen niin login screeniä ei tule ollenkaan, pelkkää mustaa
<Taikasieni> annan tarkempia tietoja kohta
<Taikasieni> vähän ylimalkaiset nämä vasta
<Taikasieni> ja 11.04 siis käytössä
<Taikasieni> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php näillä ohjeilla poistin nuo kden paketit
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/TFW6un -> Getting Back to a Pure Gnome on Ubuntu
<Taikasieni> heh, kiitos, mutta tuo ei oo se minun ongelma :D
<Taikasieni> eli tuon tehtyäni koneen käynnistäessä tulee bootatessa splashi, ja kun pitäis päästä login screeniin niin pelkkää mustaa
<Taikasieni> oli vastaava ongelma joskus 7.10 kanssa, mutta se korjaantui sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorgilla
<Taikasieni> koitin sitä jo, ei auttanut
<Taikasieni> ja ctrl+alt+F1 ei toimi
<MikaT> Taikasieni: Mitäs sulla sanoo komento: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<MikaT> En ole vielä 11.04:ää asentanut desktoppiin, mutta aikaisemmat Ubut käyttävät tuota metapakettia ja sen mukana tulevat tarpeelliset paketit Ubuntu-desktoppiin.
<Taikasieni> mulla on nyt livecd tosta 8.10 pyörimässä, eli onko hyötyä jos tällä isken tuon komennon?
<MikaT> No ei, siinä se paketti on asennettuna.
<Taikasieni> jees
<MikaT> Sitten kun boottaat sen ei-täysin-toimivat 11.04-asennuksesi, niin loggaa komentorivillä sisään ja kokeile.
<Taikasieni> en löydä enää miten loggataa komentorivillä sisään :(
<MikaT> Ja jos sitä ei ole asennettu, niin sitten: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<MikaT> Tuleeko sulla se tekstitilan login-kehoite?
<Taikasieni> asensin kyllä ton ubuntu-desktopin, mutta se on saattanu asentua pieleen
<Taikasieni> eip
<MikaT> Ahaa.
<Taikasieni> grubin jälkee pelkkää mustaa
<tuhoojabotti> Suosittelisin kyl kokonaista uudelleenasennusta.
<tuhoojabotti> säätö on säätöä. :P
<Taikasieni> ja näyttö ilmottaa no image
<Taikasieni> no helvetti :D
<wave> olisko ajurit kadonnut jonnekkin?
<tuhoojabotti> On kokemusta kyl.
<wave> näyttiksestä siis
<tuhoojabotti> Ajuritkin oon rikkonu muutamaan otteeseen. :D
<wave> tai koettaako se mennä tilaan jota X ei tunnista?
<Taikasieni> hyvin mahollista, ATI käytössä ja tuo on vammaillu muutenki tuon näytön kanssa
<tuhoojabotti> Vähän aika sitten onnistuin poistaa ubuntu-desktopin, mut huomasin onneks ja asensin takas ennen ku bootin. :D
<Taikasieni> antaa väärät resot, en oo jaksanu xorgia vielä saataa
<wave> pääsetkö mitenkään muokkimaan xorg.confia?
<Taikasieni> kertokaas joku miten pääsen siihen tekstitilaan kirjautumaan sisään
<MikaT> tuhoojabotti: Se ei haittaa mitään, jos _poistat_ ubuntu-desktop -paketin. Sen asentaminen vaan voi korjata paljon.
<Taikasieni> eiku vittu, mähän pääsen tän livecd:n kautta
<Taikasieni> hyvä minä
<tuhoojabotti> Siistis kieltäs.
<Taikasieni> ah, pahoitteluni
<tuhoojabotti> MikaT: Kyllä siitä jotain haittaa voi vähän olla.
<tuhoojabotti> Pikkuruisesti.
<MikaT> Taikasieni: No jos sulla ei tuo ctrl+alt+F1 toimi, niin sitten et kyllä oikein mitenkään.
<Taikasieni> nostaa vaan stressitasoja paikoitellen tämä koneen kanssa ahertaminen
<tuhoojabotti> Käytännönongelmia
<MikaT> Jos live-CD:n komentoriviltä meinaat kokeilla, niin se ei ole kikkailematta ihan sama asia kuin sen asennetun systeemin käpistely.
<Taikasieni> totta kyllä
<Taikasieni> huoh
<Taikasieni> njaaaaahas
<wave> jos live-cd:n kautta muokkaisi xorg.conf:n kuntoon?
<MikaT> tuhoojabotti: Jos poistat metapaketin, niin sinulta ei pitäs lähteä "automaattisesti" mitään muuta pakettia, eli toiminnallisuus säilyy.
<Taikasieni> en voi mountata kovoani koska se on ext4 eikä tää 8.10 osaa sitä
<wave> ja sitten jos onnistuisi menemään tekstitilaan?
<tuhoojabotti> MikaT: Ei sitä koskaan tiedä. :3
<Taikasieni> wave, kuulostaa järkevältä
<Taikasieni> nyt pitää ettiä se 10.10 levy jostain
<MikaT> Kyllä apt yleensä onneksi on aika deterministinen :)
<tuhoojabotti> Skeptisyys on hyvästä näissä jutuissa.
<MikaT> Taikasieni: Jos sulla ei ole mitään kriittistä siinä systeemissä, niin ehkä se helpointa on asentaa uudelleen.
<Taikasieni> no eipä tässä mitään liian ihmeellistä pitäs olla
<Taikasieni> kai
<MikaT> Siinä ei varmaan ole ssh-serveriä?
<Taikasieni> ei tietääkseni
<Taikasieni> semi noobi täällä :D
<tuhoojabotti> http://is.gd/BzKsvr Hmm pientä bugaamista havaittavissa. :D
<MikaT> Jep. Koeta asentaa uudelleen.
<Taikasieni> miten mun kannattaa lähteä asentamaan uudelleen?
<tuhoojabotti> usb-tikku koneeseen ja siitä sitten.
<Taikasieni> jeess
<Taikasieni> kattellaas
<MikaT> Tai live-CD, kummin olet tämän nykyisen asentanutkin.
<tuhoojabotti> live-CD on vaihtoehto, mut aika huono formaatti imo. :P
<tuhoojabotti> En pysty painaa kaikista indicator appleteista valikkoa auki, mutta niistä joista voin voin siirtää hiiren oikean kohdalle. :D
<tuhoojabotti> jjännä
<bioterror> onko lubuntu nyt virallinen derivatiivi vai ei
<bioterror> kas siinäpä kysymys
<Taikasieni> upgradesin 10.10, mutta joo. leikitään tolla tikulla
<tuhoojabotti> 11.04 On uusinta uutta :)
<hahlo> onko ubuntu-fi wikissä ohjetta, miten ps3 mediaserver asennetaan 11.04 ja käynnistetään taustalle palveluna?
<Taikasieni> eli siis upgradesin 10.10->11.04
<tuhoojabotti> Juuh.
<tuhoojabotti> Niin mäkin tein, sit heti asensin uusiks. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Koska kaikki säädöt kusi. :P
<hahlo> seiska ei sp1:n jälkeen enään osaa striimata videoita sonyyn, vois vaihtaa mediaserveriksi ubuntun, jos tuon ps3 mediaserverin saa käyntiin taustalle. ja luulishan sen saavan jos vain osaisi laittaa
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HUY3ql -> Ps3MediaServer - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<bioterror> ei tunnu olevan mitää salatiedettä
<tuhoojabotti> Kauhea lagi tulee aina kun taustakuva muuttuu :D
<tuhoojabotti> ei ollu gconffissa säätömahdollisuutta
<hahlo> bioterror: mites käynnistetään se ennen loginia, tuo ohje vaati loginin
<bioterror> pistä itelles autologin, niin ei tarvi initin kanssa pelleillä ;)
<bioterror> eiku nykyään on joku upstart
<bioterror> yksi vaihtoehto on lisätä se myös croniin
<bioterror> tapoja on monia
<hahlo> bioterror: toimiiko tuo ohje myös 11.04:ssa?
<bioterror> tokkopa mikään on muuttunut
<bioterror> paitsi että lsb_release -rc tulostaa eri nimen ja numeron
<hahlo> ok
<elias_a> No niin. Pistän mailit kiinni. Jatkan työstämistä.
<muggo> ideoita miksi 11.04 jäätyy yhtäkkiä? pari kertaa jäätynyt 'työpöydälle' ja pari kertaa kun on ollut näytönsäästäjä pyörimässä, otettu kaikki virranhallintaan liittyvät kilkkeet pois päältä. alustana samsung r540 läppäri, integroidulla intelin näytönohjaimella, ei pääse atiakaan syyttämään..
<muggo> usb hiirien kanssa oli jollain ollut ongelmia, logitechin moinen on ollut kiinni. nyt ei ole, eikä vielä ole jämähtänyt
<wave> Wompatti: ei onnistunut noilla ohjeilla koska usb_modswitch ilmeisesti uupuu?
<wave> tietääkö kukaan toimisiko DNA:n cs-17 mokkula noissa uusimmissa suoriltaan
<wave> kuten 9.04:ssä
<wave> ja kenelläkään ollut ongelmia nvdian kun koettanut buutata 10.04-11.04 live cd:ltä?
<wave> ilmeisesti näyttössä käy ubuntulogo tai joku, mutta sitten "no signal"
<tuhoojabotti> Milläs komentorivikomennolla kirjaudutaan ulos?
<tuhoojabotti> tai näppäinyhdistelmällä
<wave> logout?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kyl tunnu toimaavan.
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Uudet ajurit toimaa. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Miks startupeis on start-pulse-audio-kde? :D
<tuhoojabotti> Vaikka käytän ihan perus gnomee
<tuhoojabotti> tai no siis perus nattya
<Sysi> onko joku kde-softa asennettuna?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kyl pitäs.
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge kde\*
<bioterror> ja :---)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-12
<Wompatti> wave: voiko usb_modeswitchiä sitten asentaa?
<tale> http://porixi.l-a.fi/Asennuksista#Nokia_CS-17_Ubuntu_10.04:ss.C3.A4.2C_RATKAISTU
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/WBSd0z -> Asennuksista – Porixi
<tale> Tota tuntui yöllä kysytyn wave
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Otin sen vaan pois käynnistyvist ohjelmist.
<bioterror> miksi pitää turhia paketteja kun päivityksissä niitä tulee
<bioterror> ja mahdollisesti vetää lisää kamaa puoleensa ;)
<tuhoojabotti> nom nom
<bioterror> rupee puskee jotain kde4-plasmaa ja oxygen-teemaa tms. ;)
<bioterror> sitä on ihan "w000t?"
<tuhoojabotti> No okei mä teen sen!
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en koulus.
<tuhoojabotti> Koska kone on kiinni.
<bioterror> kiitos, saan mielenrauhan! ;)
<Sysi> mulla on yleensä asennettuna suunnilleen koko KDE gnome ja xfce
<tale> Onkos joku varmistanut, että ottamalla täpän pois päivitysten hallinnan kohdasta "tarkista päivitykset" päivittäin/viikoittain/... Ubuntu lakkaa ehdottamasta päivityksiä asennettavaksi?
<tuhoojabotti> Mä laitoin, et näyttäis heti. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Silti tarkistan ne joka kolmas tunti
<wave> tale: pitääpä kokeilla tänään noilla
<wave> Wompatti: kokeiltiin eilen kääntää ubs_modeswitch, mutta se ei onnitunut
<wave> vähän hankalaa kun se mokkula on ainoa saatavilla oleva netti
<Sysi> mokkula ainoana nettinä on vähän surullinen
<wave> eivät ole kotia hankkineet parempaa
<hahlo> ajan ja päiväyksen asetukset ei toimi, saako saman komentoriviltä?
<hahlo> pystyykö 11.04 perinteinen gnome vielä lisäämään säätiedot?
<hahlo> muillakin ollut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742235
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/byDBq0 -> [ubuntu] 11.04: Can't open Time and Date settings - Ubuntu Forums
<jjo> kyl mulla toimii
<jjo> paitsi että menun kautta ei toimikaan time&date
<jjo> kellosta suoraan kyllä
<tale> hahlo: Rootin oikeuksilla saa date komennolla asetettua päiväyksen tai kellonajan.
<tale> hahlo: tai asenna ntpdate tai ntp. Ne katsovat ajan Internetin aikapalvelimilta, ntpdate asettaa kellon aikaan bootissa, ntp pyörii jatkuvasti taustalla ja synkkaa kellon tarkasti oikeaan aikaan.
<hahlo> tale: joo mutta tohon applettiin sai aiemmin sijainnin ja säätiedot, siksi appletti pitäisi saada auki
<hahlo> kello kyllä ajassa
<hahlo> jjo: onko unity vai perinteinen gnome käytössä?
<jjo> gnome
<hahlo> ok mutta niinhän tuossa linkissäkin oli, toisilla toimi ja toisilla ei
<tuhoojabotti> Mul bugaa nuo indikaattoriapplikaatiot myös.
<tale> hahlo: Mulla on säätiedot yläpalkissa näkyvissä Gnomen Säätiedot-appletilla.
<tale> Säästöä siinäkin, kun ei tarvitse ostaa ulkolämpömittaria ikkunaan.
<hahlo> tale: joo luultavasti samaa tarkoitan, mutta 11.04 ei antanut asettaa sijaintia siihen
<re-G> Sysi: erittäin totta
<Satoris> Osaako kaikki uudet Androidit jakaa datayhteytensä Ubuntulle ilman että sitä tarvii häxätä ja virittää?
<Sysi> sitä ei hoideta mitenkää androidilla, riippuu puhelimesta miten toimii
<Sysi> tai näin mää ymmärsin kuulemani
<Satoris> Inter Netsit kertovat että sen pitäisi olla vakio-ominaisuus jostain 2.2:stä lähtien.
<Satoris> Paitsi luureissa, jotka operaattorit on pilanneet.
<sinppa_> juu, 2.2 osaa wifi-tetheringin, ja vissiin piuhankin kautta onnistuu
<sinppa_> wifi-tethering taitaa vaan syödä aika aika reippaasti sitten akkua, eli varmaan viisainta törkätä piuhalla kiinni
<Satoris> Näin ajattelin, mutta haluaisin vaan tietää onko se toiminnassa Suomessa myytävissä malleissa.
<sinppa_> hmm, enpä näe syytä miksei olisi. mulla on zte blade ja custom-rom sisässä, ja siinä se nyt toki ainakin toimii
<Sysi> googlelta vois kokeilla kysyä puhelinkohtasesti
<ahma> Kuinka saisin lubuntussa salasanakyselyn pois kirjautuessa? Tietäiskö joku jotakin komentoa päätteeseen?
<ahma> sudo leafpad /etc/pam.d/lxdm tuoltako?
<bioterror> tiedän
<bioterror> ei
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ sielttä kaivaset
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/FpomDp -> Lubuntu Frequently Asked Questions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Echramath> ahma: Onko /etc/lxdm/default.conf jotain järkevää?
<Echramath> ahma: Internetin mukaan siellä pitäisi olla joku looginen rivi josta vaan poistat kommenttimerkin.
<bioterror> Echramath, kts. url jonka pastesin
<Echramath> Oho, mulla on nyt silmissä jotain. Menee kaikki ohi...
<bioterror> tuumailet vain että ulkona on lämmintä ja pitäis päästä polkee viksil ;)
<bioterror> näin ainakin itse
<ahma> bioterror, kiitos. Mikseivät nämä lubuntun asiat ikinä löydy googlella? :/ tulee vaan juttua ubuntusta
<bioterror> käytä "lubuntu"
<bioterror> mä koitan päivitellä tota faqia aina kun jotain tulee ;)
<ahma> "lubuntu" siihen aina kirjoitankin (lainausmerkeillä) muttei silloinkaan löydy mitään
<ahma> no, laita tuon sivun kirjanmerkkeihin...
<bioterror> pitäisi varmaan tehdä osiot 10.04:lle/10:10:le ja sitten 11.04:lle
<bioterror> vaatii kyl jonku ihan törkeen kofeiinipärinän että viittii 1) tunkata wiki-koodia järkevämmäksi 2) taistella time outtailevan wiki.ubuntu.comin kanssa
<bioterror> ahma, toivottavasti löydät muitakin hyödyllisiä ominaisuuksia ;)
<bioterror> tai kikkailuja
<ahma> bioterror, miten tuon saa tallennettua tuon muutoksen?
<bioterror> ctrl+x
<bioterror> y ja enteriä
<bioterror> tai k
<bioterror> en tiedä sun lokaalia
<ahma> joo kyllä nuo tietää mihin tulee ohjetta =)
<ahma> siis tuon nanon puolesta tuli
<bioterror> ahma, joko toimii?
<ahma> Ei (vielä?) mitenkään kovin käyttäjäystävällinen.
<ahma> Kokeilen nyt
<bioterror> minuutin juttu ;)
 * bioterror pärisyttää runpuja *
<ahma> Nyt toimii =)
<bioterror> \o/
<ahma> Miksei tuolta "Käyttäjät ja ryhmät" valikosta toimi tuo nappi?
<bioterror> mikä nappi
<Sysi> se on varmaan gnomen loginruudulle
<ahma> Aivan, se vaan hämää aikalailla
<ahma> Mutta joo,eiköhän se täysi käyttäjäystävällisyys ole enemmän gnomen tavoite?
<Sysi> jos kaikki voitais saaha kevyimpään niin sitte varmaan niin tehtäis ja kaikki käyttäis sitte sitä
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Onks tää hyvä, kun tää haluu poistaa Bansheen? :3
<bioterror> on :)
<tuhoojabotti> totemin myös
<bioterror> on
<tuhoojabotti> En kyl haluis poistaa.
<tuhoojabotti> pulseaudionkin poistais
<tuhoojabotti> ja ubuntu-desktopin
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<bioterror> tietysti
<bioterror> lubuntu-desktop käyttää vain alsaa
<tuhoojabotti> Miten lubuntu tähän nyt liittyy?
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, ai mikä sitten :D
<bioterror> oon niin kujalla :D
<tuhoojabotti> Ihan perus Ubuntu mul o niinku sanoin.
<bioterror> hmmm oliks sulla se mystinen kde-paketti
<tuhoojabotti> pulseaudio kde reititin stydeemi
<tuhoojabotti> minkä otin jo pois.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> tongitaanpa
<re-G> tekeekö asrockin emolevyillä nykypäivänä linux-käytössä mitn?
<tuhoojabotti> Jotain kde schaibaa tuol kyl on, mitä en varmaa tarvii.
<tuhoojabotti> joku kubuntu-debug-installer :D
<bioterror> joo
<bioterror> toi on jotain 11.04:n pakettei
<bioterror> 10.10:Ssä ei ole
<Sysi> aptitude search kde | egrep "(^i)"
<tuhoojabotti> Nii.
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs tuo i on?
<tuhoojabotti> important? :P
<tale> re-G: Onko se joku upouusi emolevy? Kyllä pitäisi Linuxissa toimia jos emo on ehjä eikä niin uusia komponentteja ettei ytimeen ole vielä ehditty ajureita tekemään.
<Sysi> aptitude näyttää rivin ekana merkkinä iin jos on asennettu, toi on regexp sen perusteella suodattamiseen
<tuhoojabotti> Juups
<tuhoojabotti> Kaikkeahan tuos o.
<tuhoojabotti> runtime, bin, data, plugins, webkit
<tuhoojabotti> Mut se, että tarviinko niitä, on eri asia. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Antaa olla. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Eipä ne siel haittaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Yhyy
<tuhoojabotti> Alpha Blur ei toimaa
<tuhoojabotti> Pelkkä transparency on vähän huono sit.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut keksin, että unity --replace korjaa nuo indikaattorit! :P
<lemonade> "Sääennnuste sijainnille Tampere: Unknown error occurred while picking up weather data" - että semmosta säätä luvassa :)
<kill3> Mistäköhän johtuu että menevät minulla jotkin ohjelmat paneelissa ikäänkuin tuon "ilmaisinsovelman" alle? Esim. musiikkiohjelma minirok näkyy paneelissa tuollaisena 0,2mmX0,2mm mustana roskana johon pitäisi hiirellä yrittää osua?
<kill3> samaa tekee myös skype
<re-G> siis se kuvake näkyy liian pienenä vai?
<kill3> No käytännössä sitä ei edes näy
<kill3> ainakaan skypen kuvaketta ei näy ollenkaan
<kill3> 10.10 teki tätä joskus todella harvoin, 11.04 nuo jotkin ohjelmat menevät ihan poikkeuksetta "piiloon"
<kill3> siis nuo ikkuna kuvakkeet näkyvät aivan normaalisti, mutta jos painan minirokissa punaista raksia (josta ohjelmat usein sammutetaan kokonaan) niin musiikki jatkuu mutta minirokkia on vaikea enää päästä käyttämään/sulkemaan ohjelmaa
<Sysi> unity?
<kill3> Gnome (siis tämä classic)
<Sysi> kokeile lisätä paneeliin ilmoitusalue jos ei oo jo
<kill3> On se, niin siis minirok menee tuon ilmoitusalueen "taakse" osittain
<kill3> Ehkäpä tämä on sen verran mystistä että parempi vain laittaa nuo temppuilevat ohjelmat johonkin toiseen työtilaan
<kill3> Ihan "avonaisina"
<kill3> Onko jotakin komentoa jolla saa näkyviin päätteessä samat prosessit mitkä näkyvät järjestelmän hallinnassa graafisesti?
<bioterror> top
<bioterror> htop
<bioterror> htop on varmaan "miellyttävämpi", top on vakiokauraa
<kill3> sitten vielä: miten nuo päättessä käynnistyvät ohjelmat saa suljettua?
<bioterror> htopissa nuoli ylös tai alas
<bioterror> ja oikean prosessin kohdalla painat k:ta
<bioterror> ja sitten valkkaat mieleisen tavan TELOITTAA!
<kill3> ei mutta siis kun kirjoitin äsken "top" niin miten saan tuon "top ohjelman" sammumaan? Päätettähän ei voi käyttää kun se on päällä
<bioterror> itselläni on ZSH fiksattu niin että kun kirjoitan kill ssh<tab> niin se etsii ssh -prosessin pidin ja tarjoaa sen tapettavaksi
<bioterror> jos on useampi, niin kahdella tabin painalluksella saan aktiivisen listan
<bioterror> kill3, q -komento
<bioterror> siis painat q -kirjainta
<kill3> Näillä pitäisi sitten pärjätä kun jokin ohjelma kaataa ubuntun niin ettei graafista voi käyttää =) (ctrl-alt-f6)
<bioterror> mjoo
<bioterror> tai ctrl-alt-f1
<bioterror> toinen vaihtoehto on asentaa openssh-server
<bioterror> ja ottaa ssh:lla toisella koneella yhteys ja tappaa prosesseja sieltä
<bioterror> :-)
<tuhoojabotti> kappas
<bioterror> kun olet tuolla tty:ssä, tai consolessa niin sanotusti, niin pelkkä alt+f1 riittää
<tuhoojabotti> Tuossahan lukee F10 quit?
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kyll toimaa.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, terminaali ei osaa ;)
<tuhoojabotti> Ainii nuo piti ottaa pois päält.
<tuhoojabotti> menu shortcutit
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode
<tuhoojabotti> e.
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/Xdefaults ja tollane sen kaveriksi ;)
<kill3> Noni, nyt ei huonosti tehnyt ohjelmatkaan enää aiheuta boottia =)
<bioterror> töissä kyllä jotenki kaipaisi tollasia kaluja kun Windowsin kanssa vääntää
<kill3> onko 7 noita "työtiloja"?
<bioterror> siis toi ctrl-alt?
<kill3> no sitä ei taida olla? mutta siis ihan noita graafisia
<bioterror> ctrl-alt-f1 - f6 on noi teletypet
<bioterror> ja f7 ja f8 on yleensä varattu X:lle
<kill3> siis onko windows seiskassa noita?
<tuhoojabotti> graafisia on niinku 4?
<tuhoojabotti> Oletuksena.
<bioterror> kill3, ei siellä oo mitäää järkevää
<kill3> joo neljä oletuksena
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on 12 :D
<tuhoojabotti> Koska 4x3 näyttöä. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Periaatteessa.
<kill3> bioterror, ainakaan oletuksena
<kill3> saattaa se olla että jonkin kolmannen osapuolen maksullisella ohjelmalla saa windowsissakin tuon kalun
<bioterror> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o wget seiskal. :D
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/jMArpE -> Process Explorer
<bioterror> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896683
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/upkwe1 -> PsKill v1.12
<tuhoojabotti> Jep jep
<tuhoojabotti> Yks huono täs kyl täs
<tuhoojabotti> Ei voi kokoruudus olevii ikkunoit valita tuost palkist.
<tuhoojabotti> Pitää ikkunan sisältöö painaa
<tuhoojabotti> jossai gimpis o ikävä jos on brush valittuna.
<kill3> En nää tässä Linux vs MS kilpailussa muuta hankaluutta kuin ajurit joita ei ole ja kaupallisten pelien toimimattomuus
<bioterror> se GIMP kyl pitäis toteuttaa niinku OS X:n photari
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Eli?
<tuhoojabotti> En omista OS X.
<bioterror> taino, tavallaanhan se on
<Jupp3> kill3: Ja se, ettei Microsoftilla oo windowsissa kunnon shelliä, eikä sitä sen takia voi käyttää :)
<tuhoojabotti> Se. ;-)
<bioterror> Jupp3, pauer?
<Jupp3> bioterror: Silleen, et toimii vain OS X:llä? :)
<bioterror> sehän on jumalasta seuraava, ja seki ylöspäin
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Sun kunnon shellit tiietää.
<kill3> No, massa ei välitä mitään mistään shelleistä, paitsi sen Shellin kyllä saattavat tuntea...
<bioterror> powershellhän on ihan jepa?
<bioterror> noin niinku jos vertaa cmd.comiin :D
<bioterror> ja sit taas Windows -maailmassa shell on joku explorer, cairo shell, litestep ja mitä noita on
<bioterror> blackboxiki on windowsille
<bioterror> hämmentävää
<bioterror> jokohan toi Cairoshell ois toimiva
<kill3> Jouduin pettymään ikävästi kun ostin natiivin linux pelin, windowsilla pelaamiseksihan se meni... Quake Wars 4 on kyseessä
<kill3> Eikun mikä enemyterritory quake wars onkaan
<kill3> Tein kaiken Ubuntu 64bit ohjeen mukaan, lopputulos = peli ei toiminut
<bioterror> Jagged Alliance 2 kiinnostais kyllä
<kill3> Jollakin tavalla tuntuu että tuo wine vain vaikeuttaa natiivien linux pelien tuloa
<bioterror> no eipä sillä OS X:lläkään pelata
<Sysi> paitti kaikkia steamin suosituimpia
<sinppa_> näihin kuviin, näihin tunnelmiin, mullon mutka matkassa ku meen tapaamaan mun mummelii
<kill3> Niinno, taitaa olla niin että pelifirmat mieluummin OS X tuen tekevät?
<sinppa_> oho, väärä kanava :) jatkakaa...
<kill3> Sais valve portata niitä pelejänsä linuxille, jotakin huhuahan siitä oli
<Sysi> jotka ne kumos ihan virallisesti
<kill3> tyyliin "Steam tulee linuxille"
<kill3> Vähän kyllä harmittaa kun eivät tuota Starcraft 2 tehneet linuxille, kovin siitä on kaikenlaista "adressia" ollut
<bioterror> niin, voitais tienaa elanto sillä
<kill3> Puolustelevat sillä että on niin monenlaista distroa. Itse en oikein mitään mistään tiedä, mutta onko totta että jos tekisivät edes Linux version, niin helpottaisi paljon asiaa saada peli toimimaan sitten eri distroissa vapaa ehtoisten koodarien voimin?
<kill3> ja yhdys sana olis tarjolla
<kill3> Vai sekoitanko nyt asiat täysin?
<bioterror> noh
<bioterror> ongelmahan on lähinnä duunaa se .deb ja .rpm :D
<kill3> Eli siis en ollut lähelläkään?
<Sysi> ei oikeastaan, se miten paljo eri versioita softasta ja asioitten sijainnistaki vähän
<Sysi> ja se miten nopeasti päivittyy
<Sysi> jos yhteisö sais sovittaa niin tietysti toimis paremmin, mutta firmoilla ei yleensä oo oikeen intoa siihen
<kill3> Siis niin että yhteisö sovittais sen "linux version"?
<kill3> Vai ihan suoraan MS versiosta Ubuntu versioon jne.?
<Sysi> käytännössä windowsista porttaus vaatis varmaan isoilta osin uudelleenkoodaukse, ainoa lähellekkää järkevä mahis ois distrokohtainen sovitus
<Sysi> linux on oikeastaan aika vaikea alusta softan tarjoamiseen
<kill3> Eli siis se "distroja on liikaa" on tietyllä tavalla oikein sanottu?
<Sysi> ylipäätään nopea kehitys ja heikot stantardit
<bioterror> noooo
<bioterror> ongelmaahan ei olisi jos se ois avointa
<bioterror> pakettiapinat siellä duunais sorsista paketit ja problem solved
<kill3> avoimuus = ilmainen peli?
<bioterror> no sepä se
<Sysi> ei välttämättä.. käytännössä vois mennä siihen
<bioterror> http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Vertigo :o
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/FJUtei -> The Linux Game Tome: Vertigo
<kill3> No sitten en tiedä, uskon kuitenkin että jos esim. SC2 kaltaisesta pelistä tulisi Ubuntu versio, ei sen kehityksestä ainakaan tappiolle jäisi.
<Jupp3> kill3: Öh, eiks Star Control 2:n saa just asennettua ubuntuun suoraan vakiorepoista?
<bioterror> juppe :D
<Sysi> menis siihen aika paljo miestyövoimaa, linux osaavia, asiakkaita vois jopa riittääkki
<Jupp3> uqm nimellä (Ur-Quan Masters, copyright-syistä)
<bioterror> oiskohan toi joku blegen Rez jotenki Linuxille
<bioterror> sellasta vois pelaakki
<kill3> Luulen (ehkä olen vain liian sinisilmäinen) että Ubuntu version pelin pelaajista olisi suurempi osa OSTANUT pelin
<bioterror> kill3, eiks Typhoon 2001 -peli riitä? :)
<re-G> onks teistä kellää kokemusta cd/dvd -monistustorneista
<ighea> mitä sinä moisilla
<re-G> mitäs niillä.. kopioidaan
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> kerran oon nähnyt sellaisen systeemin
<bioterror> itäkeskuksessa on se sokeiden joku systeemi
<bioterror> siel ne duunaa niitä äänikirjalevyjä
<bioterror> aikamoista vauhtia tulee levyä
<Finnish> Onks kukaan enää hereillä
<bioterror> viel hetken
<ighea> :O
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-13
<tabasko> dääm, onpas muka vaikeaa asentaa grubia oikein livecd:tä toiseen distroon :P
<tabasko> nyt väsyttää kun piti sen kanssa tapella aamuyöhön
<Sysi> ei kai se niin vaikee oo heittää chroot ja ajaa sille toisella systeemillä se grub-install
<bioterror> ei
<bioterror> mut voihan se ajatuksena tuntua hieman hankalalta
<Sysi> en oo ikinä kokeillukkaa chroottia mutta silti
<bioterror> et vai
<bioterror> pitäisköhän sun rikkoa grubi :---)
<Sysi> vimesimmäksi ku tein sen taisin bootata livecd:n avulla siihen asennukseen ja sitte
<tabasko> pientä lisä twistiä antaa se että alla on mac ja gpt osiointi :)
<bioterror> parasta olla old world mac
<bioterror> että on hauskaa
<bioterror> :D
<tabasko> chroottasin asennettuun arch linuxiin ubuntun livecd:llä, koska arch tulee jostain syystä grub ykkösen kanssa joka ei tue gpt:tä
<bioterror> tabasko, siitä syystä että se on parempi grub
<tabasko> sain asennettua grubin, kerneli pärähtää soimaan, mutta ei sitten löydäkään rootti osiota
<tabasko> kokeilin uuid:illa ja ihan perinteisellä /dev/sd*, no luck
<tabasko> bioterror, ai koska ihmiset ei halua siirtyä menu.lst:n konffauksesta?
<bioterror> toimii kuin junan vessa
<hahlo> nekin meni pakkasella tukkoon
<Sysi> mää en oo vieläkää ihan saanu selville miten linuxiin boottaus toimii mäkin efi-systeemillä, kohta saatan tietty kokeilla ite..
<bioterror> mä en oo vielä tajunnut miksi ihmiset ostaa mäkin ja sit päättää että siin pitäis ajaa GNU/Linuxia
<bioterror> kun ne GNU-kalut saa ihan sinne OS X:nki
 * bioterror ei ymmärrä
<tabasko> bioterror: koska duunista antoivat macin :)
<Sysi> jos haluaa vaihtelua sen innovatiiviseen äyttöliittymään
<bioterror> sen ymmärrän että jos se on joku Jumalan hylkäämä PPC, niin ei oo vaihtoehtoja
<Sysi> ja mun tiedon mukaan linuxilla pitäis pyöriä video paremmin :D
<tabasko> Sysi, just tuon takiakin.
<bioterror> Sysi, miksi se pyörii paremmin kun mäkki on TEH videoeditointikone
<tabasko> Sysi, ja pelit :P
<Sysi> bioterror: ei rautakiihytettyjä videosoittimia
<tabasko> ostin hiljattain humble bumble packin, ja kas trine yms muut pyörii paljon paremmin linuxin kuin osx:n puolella
<bioterror> ainakin täällä mun työpaikan tuntumassa on powermacit ja mikä se softa onkaa :D
<tabasko> Final Cut?
<bioterror> oiskohan ollut jopa se
<Sysi> no softan takiahan ne onki
<tabasko> noi meidän powermac editit jökii kyllä vähän väliä, Final Cut on ihan sairaan hyvä mutta raskas softa
<bioterror> tabasko, tuolla kun oon kävellyt niin joskus ne pitää kilpailua kenel kaatuu softa useimmin per päivä :D
<Sysi> videoeditointi on aika raskasta
<tabasko> jos joku tekisi sen vertaisen softan linuxille, saattais alkaa tapahtua :) mutta noy
<Satoris> Oikea tapa buutata Linux mäkissä on rEfit.
<Sysi> niin mutta miten se oikestaan toimii
<tabasko> se iskee vain valikon macin omaan efiin?
<tabasko> mulla on se käytössä juu
<Satoris> Asennat sen, grubin root-partitiolle (ei siis MBR:ään). Sitten se näyttää buutatessa Linuxin.
<tabasko> mutta eihän refit toimi bootloaderina
<bioterror> sit mäkil pitää tehdä sitä hölmöä blessing -touhua :D
<Sysi> eiku joo, bootloaderihan ei oikeasti ei oo MBR:ssä biosillakaa
<tabasko> Satoris: done that, kernel vaan kadottaa sen rootin alussa :)
<Satoris> Sitten en voi auttaa. "Works fo me" ja niin pois päin.
<Sysi> tabasko: arch on vähän semmonen
<tabasko> ensin tulee "waiting for /dev/sda5 to mount 10 seconds"
<tabasko> ja sitten tiputaan ramfs konsoliin
<bioterror> Sysi, cutting edgeä paitsi grubin osalta :D
<tabasko> todellakin :)
<tabasko> ai niin
<tabasko> grub 2 + macin kanssa pitää kikkailla myös osioinnissa
<tabasko> hfs osioiden ja grub rootin väliin piti jättää mega tyhjää tilaa
<bioterror> arch-zännelil on ollut ihan hauskaa katsoa miten väki huutaa gnome2: perään
<tabasko> muahaha
<Sysi> kaikki joka ikisellä kanavalla huutaa
<Satoris> Miten muuten uusinta grubia käsketään chainloadaamaan? "root (hdX,X)" -komento on kadonnut.
<bioterror> mites se os-prober sen tekee
<tabasko> hmm
<Sysi> fedoraihmiset on kirjottamassa ohjetta siihen..
<tabasko> vois ottaa yrittää taas rtfm ->
<Sysi> ihmiset pakenee myös unitystä gnome3:een
<tuhoojabotti> minä en :P
<tabasko> mä ainakin lykkäsin ubuntu gnome3:sen
<tabasko> unity on kiva, mutta liian kesken että sillä vois tehdä mitään vakavempaa
<tuhoojabotti> Joo, ei kantsi ottaa asioita liian vakavasti
<Sysi> unityssä on samat viat ku gnome2:ssa eikä oikeastaan mitää etua siihen
<Sysi> enkä ikinä tykänny vanhasta gnomesta
<tuhoojabotti> mitäs hienoa uudessa on?
<Sysi> pikanäppäinasetukset, exposé-kopio/valikko bindatty superiin vakiona
<tabasko> ja ne työpöydät <3
<tuhoojabotti> eipä mittään ihmeellistä siis :D
<tabasko> ja notifyt jotka osaa pitää turpansa kiinni kun niitä ei tarvita
<Satoris> Kosketusohjaus ikkunamanagerissa.
<Sysi> kakkosgnomen viat korjattu, lähes täydellinen käytettävyys
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on 3 oikeaa työpöytää en tarvii virtuaalisia :D
<tabasko> toi on kyllä jo the battlestation
<Sysi> virtuaalipöytien setuppia siinä ei saa kivasti hiirellä vaihettavaksi
<Sysi> en kyllä keksiny miten lisätään ja poistetaankaa niitä, videosta ei ainakaa kuuntelematta selvinny
<tabasko> se siinä onkin hienoa, niitä tulee sitä mukaa lisää kun niitä tarvitaan
<tabasko> jos sulla on vain yksi ohjelma auki, sulla on kaksi työpöytää, jos avaat toisen ja siirrät kakkoselle = kolme työpöytää
<Sysi> meh
<tabasko> ultracool
<Sysi> sillain ihan jees
<Sysi> ne on aina päällekkäin?
<Satoris> Häh? Mulla on aina neljä työpöytää eikä niitä ilmesty mistään maagisesti lisää vaikka olisi kuinka monta softaa auki.
<tabasko> onko sulla kaikilla työpöydillä joku ohjelma? :)
<Sysi> onko gnome3
<tabasko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx1K7rxbZZ0&feature=relmfu
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/oeSHQO -> YouTube        - Gnome-shell 2.91.90 (March 6th 2011)
<tabasko> tossa noin 4:00 kohdalla näkyy kun toi heittelee akkunoita tuöpydille
<tabasko> en tiedä onko niillä mikä maksimi määrä, muttei ole kyllä tullut mulla vielä vastaan, ei se ainakaan 4 ole
<Satoris> Ei kun luulin että puhutaan Unitystä. Gnome kolmosta en ole vielä kokeillut.
<tabasko> Unityllä olis mun mielestä opittavaa gnome 3:sen pöydistä
<tabasko> tosin makuasia, jälleenkerran
<Sysi> vähän kaikesta
<Sysi> pääsekö unityssä millää näppäinyhistelmällä siihen valikkoon?
<tabasko> Super :)
<tabasko> jos meinaat dashia
<Sysi> hmm, ei se silti millää yhtä hyvä oo ku uus gnome
<tabasko> unityn käyttö perustuu jotenkin sille että tietäisi valmiiksi mitä sovelluksia on asennettu, ja kun dashista etsii jotain se heittää tuloksiin sellaisiakin joita ei ole edes asennettu
<tabasko> olipa selvää tekstiä
<Sysi> nautiluksesta en kyllä tykkää vieläkää kauheasti, ja ainoa olemassaoleva gtk3-teema on aika iso
<jjo> nautilus on nykyään ihan huippu <3
<jjo> tai on se jo pari versiota ollutkin
<tabasko> Saa nähdä koska alkaa tulla vähän kiinteämpiä gtk3 teemoja
<tabasko> adwance teema jo on, mutta näyttää aika kankealta
<nano> mihin nm-applet tallentaa asetukset, langattomien verkkojen salasanat yms. ?
<bioterror> mihis se oksentikaan ne
<nano> jostain syystä suostuu yhdistämään vain oletukseen, muihin ei reagoi mitenkään, ei edes kysy salasanaa
<bioterror> ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ oisko tulla?
<nano> noo mäs poistan kaiken mikä viittaakaan gnomeen
<nano> eipä auttanut..
<nano> .gconf .gconfd .gnome2 .gnome2_private poistettu..
<bioterror> rm -rf laulaa :D
<nano> jossei kuiteskaa ihan viel..
<bioterror> .gnupg? :D
<bioterror> ei oo sielläkää
<mjr> jos gconf-demoni on päällä niin gconf-hakemiston poistaminen ei välttämättä heti näy
<muggo> kellään heittää ideaa miksi 11.04 gnomella vetää ittensä joko totaalisen jumiin tai sitten graafiseen login screeniin ihan sattumanvaraisesti? rautana samsungin r540, intelin hd näyttiksellä (ei pääse atia syyttämään) ja ihan perusraudalla muutenkin. Joskus jumii näytönsäästäjään, joskus muuten vaan. Mitään virransäästökikkareitakaan ei ole enään käytössä.
<muggo> ei tee sitä täällä W7 puolella, joten tuskin vika ylikuumenemisessa/raudassa, logitechin usb-hiiren käytöllä ei merkitystä ongelmaan
<Satoris> Käytätkö compizia?
<muggo> en
<muggo> enkä unityä
<tabasko> logit auki ja räpläämään
<muggo> sehä siinä on kun niistä ei löydy mitään fiksua omaan silmään ainakaan
<tabasko> onko se tosiaan täysin sattumanvaraista, vai teetkö jotain tiettyä juttua kun se kaatuu?
<muggo> täysin sattuman varaista
<Satoris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<muggo> välillä heittää kesken firefoxilla surffailun, joskus jämähtää näytönsäästäjä jne, en keksi logiikkaa..
<Satoris> Jos jumin sattuessa koneeseen pääseen sisään SSH:lla niin vika on äksässä. Jos ei niin kernelissä.
<tabasko> tai ihan Ctrl-Alt-f1
<tabasko> kokeile vaihtaa jokin toinen loginmanageri, vaikka kdm :)
<Satoris> Etenkin tuo /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state on paljon puhuva.
<muggo> tabasko, koittanu totuttaa ittensä gnomeen, xfacea käyttelin aikoinaan ennen kuin tuli pakotettu win-kausi :) SSH:ta nyt ei ole mahdollista kokeilla kun tämä on ainut kone, eikä edes ole sellaista puhelinta jolla homma hoitaa.
<muggo> Satoris: pitää käydä läpi nuo
<jjo> oho, tätä unityähän vois melkein käyttää
<jjo> vielä jos tässä olis session saver, niin tätähän vois harkita oletukseksi
<jjo> nyt kun löytyi tuo weather applettikin, niin ollaan pykälän lähempänä :)
<jjo> ja sit ikkunamanageri kippasikin
<kill3> Heh, nyt se on sitten tämän XChat Gnomen kuvake ylisuuri tuolla paneelissa, ei ole tietoa mistä nuo johtuu, menkööt...
<Curvex> moi
<Curvex> tiedättekö mikä vois olla vikana kun tää ubuntu lataa ihan vitun tahmasesti torrentit?
<Curvex> tai ainakin torrentit
<Iltsu> portit auki?
<Iltsu> torrentti o iha hyvä ja toimiva, eikä oo siin sit vika?
<Tm_T> ko henkilö poistui jo
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Ei voi pitää jotai part/join messagei pääl täl kannul.
<bioterror> helposti voi
<tuhoojabotti> Mahdotonta!
<Iltsu> kappas joo
<Iltsu> skippasin vaa sen rivin
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: en ole vielä millään kanavalla niitä alkanut piilottelemaan, en edes #ubuntulla
<tuhoojabotti> Oma valintahan se on.
<tuhoojabotti> Mun mielestä ne häiritsee.
<Iltsu> mä oon jostai ignorannu ne
<Iltsu> sit oon kikkaillu kans ettei tonne act:iin ala huutelee noista, et siel näkyy vaa keskustelut
<tale> Minä pistän kaikilla kanavilla joissa olen pidempään ignoreen kaikki quit, join ja muutkin ylimääräiset. Irssin ohjesivulla on kivasti neuvottu.
<tuhoojabotti> Jeps.
<tuhoojabotti> Paitsi et en mää pienil kannuil.
<tuhoojabotti> Niissä ei tuu ~200 rivii päivä niit.
<tuhoojabotti> Yleensä.
<orava> miksiköhän kubuntu ei asentanut PAE kerneliä vaikka muistia on reilusti. ubuntu taas osas asentaa sen automaattisesti. mitenköhän saisin kubuntuunkin PAE kernelin?
<Echramath> Ihan normaaleilla asennustavoilla?
<orava> joo
<orava> tai ei. kubuntun asensin alternative cd:ltä
<orava> 11.04 kummatkin
<bioterror> asenna se pae itse
<orava> miten se tapahtuu?
<Echramath> Niin siis tarkoitin, että ihan normaaleilla pakettien asennustavoilla sen pitäisi lähteä.
<orava> onkohan se tuolta KPackageKit:sta tuo linux-image-generic-pae?
<Echramath> Joo, se lie metapaketti joka hakee aina uusimman.
<orava> ok, asennan sen
<orava> noin, toivottavasti seuraavassa bootissa voin sitten pae:n valita
<thaumiel> Wesnoth tietäjiä? Täällä uusi Ubuntu-nyyppä
<Echramath> Ei siinä sellaista hahmoluokkaa kai ole...
<Echramath> (pelasin sitä innoissani joskus viikon, sit paloi käämi vuoristorataresurssijärjestelmään enkä oo sen jälkeen jaksanut)
<thaumiel> errr pointti oli, että Wesnoth asennusapu olisi jees ;)
<Echramath> Eli onko kysymys "miten asennan ohjelman Ubuntussa" vai "tämä repoissa oleva versio on liian vanha/uusi/huono"
<thaumiel> miten asennan
<Echramath> Software centeristä pitäisi löytyä.
<thaumiel> :) ei ole kauan aikaa kun ubun vaihdoin winukan tilalle :)
<thaumiel> jep löytyy. mut versio 1.6.5. kun winukka kaverilla on 1.8.5. ja multiplayer ei ole taaksepäin yhteensopiva. eli pitäis mun saada asennettuu 1.8.5. mutta menee hieman kikkailuks
<thaumiel> software centeristä ton 1.6.5 sain, mut tarttis 1.8.5
<thaumiel> wesnothin sivuilta: Click here to install the latest version of the wesnoth packaged for your release. Alternatively, search for "wesnoth" in the Ubuntu Software Center or use following command:
<thaumiel> sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<thaumiel> mut toi asentaa sen 1.6.5.
<thaumiel> MUTTA
<thaumiel> 10.04 LTS (Lucid)	 1.6.5, 1.8.5 with backports enabled
<Wompatti> thaumiel: mikä ubuntun versio?
<thaumiel> tossa toi 1.8.5 with backports enabled
<Wompatti> Itselläni 11.04 ja löytyy 1.8.5
<thaumiel> sek
<thaumiel> Käytössäsi on nyt Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, lempinimeltään Lucid Lynx.
<Wompatti> thaumiel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Synaptic%20%28Ubuntu,%20Xubuntu%29
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/lJHCRv -> UbuntuBackports - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Wompatti> Siinä on linkki miten repoja lisätään ja tiedot mitä pitää lisätä.
<thaumiel> kiitos paljon. taitaa jäädä. ei ymmärrä :) takas waan windowsille pelaamaan :) mut thänx linkistä
<Echramath> Eikös ne saa yhdellä raksilla?
<Echramath> Meet synapticiin, katsot sieltä reposities-valikon ja valitset backportsit käyttöön.
<Wompatti> Näköjään onkin
<thaumiel> mikä tommone repo suomeksi on. olen nyt synaptic-pakettihallinnassa
<bioterror> pakettivarasto
<thaumiel> voi jeesus onko täällä mitään help sentteriä suomeksi, ettei tartte tätä kanavaa floodata tyhmyyksillä
<Echramath> Ei pitäisi puhua tietokone-englantia...
<bioterror> aika harva meistä varmaan käyttää ubuntua suomenkielellä
<Echramath> Mää pistin suomeksi kokeeksi ja näemmä se on edelleen aika puolikielinen.
<thaumiel> jea siin taisin tehä virheen. ajattelin, et alottelijalle suomeks ubuntu olis helpompi. mutta kun google antaa englanniksi, niin sitte pitää miettiä et mikäs toi ohje vois suomeks olla :)
<Wompatti> Minulla se on Muut ohjelmistot välilehden alla kohdassa tukemattomat päivitykset
<Wompatti> Sen kun ruksaa niin saa backportit käyttöön.
<thaumiel> missäs meidän muut ohjelmistot oli :) oon jämähtänyt tänne Synaptic-pakettienhallintaan
<Echramath> Siellä just. Ei siinä kovin montaa valintaa ole.
<Wompatti> Melko ylhäällä siinä listassa.
<thaumiel> muut käyttöjärjestelmät on lähin
<thaumiel> niit on kolme. muut käyt, muut käyt multiverse ja universe :/
<Wompatti> thaumiel: onko sinulla auki ensimmäinen vai toinen tabi vasemmalta?
<Echramath> Se onkin päivitysten alla.
<Echramath> Ainakin uusimmassa.
<Wompatti> Näköjään
<thaumiel> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/synaptickaappaus.jpg/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/LbwG5O -> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<Wompatti> thaumiel: niin ensin tietysti asetukset-valikon alta avaa kohta pakettivarastot
<Wompatti> Sitten noiden muiden ohjeiden mukaan
<thaumiel> ei ole pakettivarastoja
<thaumiel> hei wau. nyt löytyi Ohjelmalähteet -> Muut ohjelmistot. mutta siel ei ole tukemattomat päivitykset :O
<thaumiel> paitti päivitykset-välilehdessä on Tukemattomat päivitykset (lucid-backports)
<thaumiel> ruksi siihen.
<Wompatti> thaumiel: muista painaa päivitä, että se hakee uusien pakettien tiedot.
<thaumiel> oh
<thaumiel> kait se jotain lataili x/55 oli yms
<thaumiel> mul tuntuu olevan erilainen käyttöliittymä mitä ohjeissa vähän :)
<thaumiel> mut joo, sitten fundeeraamaan tota wesnothin asennusta :P
<thaumiel_> oho. totaali tiltti
<Echramath> No niin taas. Ensin kirosin, että "eikö Linuxissa nyt taas vaihteeksi toimi joku eli ristiohjaimen akselit suoran":
<Echramath> No sit pistin sen kiinni Windowskoneeseen ja sama vika, joten syytin kiinalaista adapteria.
<Echramath> Paitsi että koitinpa pleikkarissakin.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-14
<Mkaysi> Onko bugi, että Xorg laittaa sisäänkirjautumisruudun telkkarin ruudulle, vaikka se (telkkari) ei olisi päällä ja oletusnäyttö on kannettavan oma näyttö? "ubuntu-bug xorg" halusi, että kysyn asiaa ensin "teknisellä tuki kanavalla".
<Wolde> Minulla taasen ei näy mitään ubuntun sovellusvalikoimas
<Wolde> vaikka yrittää ettiä jotain, antaa tulokset mut silti näyttää "tyhjää"
<Wolde> :)
<Mkaysi> Ahaa, tukikanava onkin #ubuntu-x
<Wolde> :D
<mlpug> enhän mä osaa tätä uutta versiota käyttää
<mlpug> desktop efektit katosi jonnekin
<mlpug> ja miten tässä saa useamman terminaalin auki. kun clickkaan terminaalia niin se palauttaa mut siihen jo aukiolevaan
<kirvesAxe> kokeile right-click siinä terminaalissa
<pesasa> varmaan tiedosto -> uusi ikkuna/terminaali
<pesasa> tai joku ctrl+n tai vastaava
<mlpug> right clickillä sain uuden ikkunan . tiedosto -> uusi ikkuna tyylinen ratkaisu ei toimi kun ei ole mitään valikkoja ylhäällä. Sen takiahan mä just olenkin vaikeuksissa tottua tähän uuteen
<mlpug> jos mulla on firefox tai mikä tahansa normaalisovellus niin sen valikot on ylhäällä mutta ei ne tutut gnome perusvalikot joista olin tottunut valitsemaan terminaalin ja kaiken muun mitä teen
<mlpug> eli onko tässä gnome vaihtunut johonkin muuhun ja jos niin mikä tämä uusi on nimenltään
<mlpug> unity?
<mlpug> no mutta näköjään voi loginissa valita perinteisen desktopin
<muggo> hmm, mystinen jäätyilyongelma ei ole vaivannut nyt pariin päivään, ainoa mikä käytössä on ollut erilaista -> kone ei ole ollut kiinni wlanissa vaan MB:n kautta, liekkö wlan-ajuri särki
<Wompatti> Käyttääkö joku Evolutionia? Pystyykö sitä jotenkin säätämään niin, että se hakisi useamman kuvan kerrallaan html-viesteissä?
<Wompatti> Lataa todella pitkään kuvia tuon takia.
<karppa> Tämä saattaa olla tyhmä kysymys, mutta liityttäessä tälle kanavalle ChanServ sanoo, että loki löytyy osoitteesta: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HbZNEj -> Index of /
<karppa> Mutta ei tunnu löytyvän
<karppa> Sen sijaan löysin lokin osoitteesta: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HbZNEj -> Index of /
<karppa> Äh, eikun siis osoitteesta: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/J101eE -> Index of /
<tpls> kannattaako sambasta asentaa uudempi versio tar.gz:stä paketin hallinnanohi
<tpls> yhdys  sanat
<Wompatti> tpls: kuinkas paljon niillä versioilla on eroa?
<tpls> tässä 3.4.7:ssa on bugi joka estää windowsjakojen kattomisen
<tpls> pittäis olla korjattu tuossa jonka sais samban omilta sivuilta
<tpls> kivasti heittää dbus erroria ku koittaa windows-jakoja käpistellä
<Wompatti> tpls: 10.04 käytössä?
<tpls> joo
<Wompatti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/XDsWJ7 -> “samba” package : Ubuntu
<Wompatti> Tuon mukaan uudemmissa on uudemmat paketit. Mutta onnistuu noiden asentaminen kai käsinkin?
<tpls> kait, pittää selvitellä ois mahollista päivittää uudempaa, tähän läppäriin vaatii vähänj spesiaalimmat näytönohjaimen ajurit jotka ainakin ovat olleet saatavilla vain 10.04:lle
<IhqTzup> Kertokaas joku simppeli videon muokkaus softa? Oon käyttäny tota Avidemux tommosiin yksinkertasiin hommiin, mutta nyt en löytäny miten sillä käännettäs videossa kuva 90 astetta.
<paww> eipä ne juuri avidemuxia paremmaksi muutu
<paww> sanovat että blenderi on hyvä mutta sen oppimiskynnys on aika äärimmäinen
<paww> mencoder vissiin osaa rotatoida
<IhqTzup> Onks siihen guita? Oon vaan tota cli käyttäny ennen.
<paww> ei oo
<paww> tai ehkä jotain mutta tuskin hyviä
<paww> ja avidemuxissa on kyllä näköjään rotatointi. Filters > Transform > Rotate
<IhqTzup> Okei kiiitos. Aikaa ku viimeks käyttäny tätä.
<IhqTzup> To apply filters video must be transcoder". äääh ei muista niin ei muista. Mistäs se nyt meni?
<paww> valkkaat jonkin muun videon output-moodin kuin Copy
<IhqTzup> Jees, kiitos kovasti.
<IhqTzup> En treenin päätteks ois jaksanu/selviytyny tästä ite, saa nyt nuo treenivideot upattua oikein päin webbiin :D
<nonix4> mikäs osa gnomesta on rikki jos menut eivät avaudu ja hiiren fokus on vaihdettavissa toiseen ikkunaan vain sulkemalla nykyinen?
<nonix4> "killall gnome-panel" ei auttanut tuohon...
<nonix4> näppiksellä alt-tab:lla pääsee kaikkiin ikkunoihin...
<tale> nonix4: Säilyykö ilmiö, jos kirjaudut ulos ja takaisin sisään? Onko vika muillakin käyttäjillä?
<nonix4> tale: todennäköisesti ei säily...
<nonix4> tale: saakos ubuntussa startx:llä jotenkin samallekin käyttäjälle toisen x-istunnon auki? näyttäisi valittavan käyttöoikeuksista...
 * nonix4 ei mielellään sulkisi ihan kaikkia ikkunoista... irkkikään kun ei ole screenissä käynnistetty :)
<tale> Ei taida onnistua samalla käyttäjällä kahta istuntoa. Ehkä onnistuisi jos tekisi toisen kotihakemiston, sitten istunnon tekemät tiedostot ei sotkisi toisiaan.
<nonix4> hmm kyllä se toinen käynnistyi kunhan ei sitä käynnistä X:n sisältä
<tale> Lieneekö ikkunamanageri se joka vaihtaa fokusta ikkunasta toiseen. Silloin metacity vois olla sekoilemassa.
<nonix4> metacity --replace tms?
<tale> Tai mitä nyt käytätkin ikkunamanagerina siinä gnomessa.
<nonix4> hmm, "metacity --replace &" ei vaikuttanut, ongelma on senkin jälkeen...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-15
<VilleVicious> Hei!asensin koneelleni Ubuntu 11.04sen jossa oli tämä uusi unity työpöytä kuinka saan vaihdettua sen gnomeen?
<ath> Valitse kirjautumisikkunassa Ubuntu Classic. Muistaakseni siellä jossain alalaidassa on valikko.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/ccMixter
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/LiRZ3b -> Viikko 20 - ccMixter | Viikon VALO
<nonix4> mitä pakettia vasten pitäisi raportoida bugi kun hiiren fokus on jumissa yksittäisessä ikkunassa? Toiseen ikkunaan sen saa vaihdettua joko tappamalla nykyisen ikkunan tai tekemällä "metacity --replace &":n (jonka jälkeen voi klikata kertaalleen haluamaansa ikkunaa, josta eteenpäin fokus on ko. ikkunassa jumissa)
<nonix4> ... näppisfokuksen saa siirrettyä alt-tab:lla, mutta menut eivät toimi tuon jälkeen kun jotain ikkunaa on klikannut.
<tale> nonix4: Tarkistitko onko sulla metacity ikkunamanagerina?
<torde> onko kellään hajua, miten noi äänikorttien digitaaliset ulostulot pelittää linuxissa nykyään?
<torde> ts. toimiiko ne vaan ihan out-of-the-box?
<Jupp3> torde: suuri osa toimii, osa varmaan ei
<Jupp3> HDMI:n kanssa oli vanhemmilla näyttisajureilla ongelmia
<torde> osaako näyttikset ohjata äänet hdmi:n läpi?
<Ondalf> liekkö, jos oikea kortti on valittu
<mjr> periaatteessa moni ja käytännössäkin kai jotkut
<mjr> joillain kai m enee niin että vedetään emolta äänipiuha näyttikseen ja se digitoi siitä sinne mukaan, jotkut näyttikset taas näkyvät käyttikselle erillisenä äänilaitteenakin
<tuhoojabotti> torde: Mun ainaki osaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Ulostulolaitteissa näkkyypi juu.
<Ondalf> ainaskii porukoiden noin pari vuotta wanha vistaläpyskä osaa moisen - pitää vaan laittaa oikea äänilaite
<tuhoojabotti> Tais jopa toimaa linuksilla.
<torde> mulla näkyy tuolla phonin (kubuntu siis) vaihtoehdoissa vaan "internal audio device"
<torde> *phononin
<Jupp3> integroiduilla tietenkin ylensä on valmiiksi kytketty
<Ondalf> ei niin sanottua
<torde> eihän tota digitaalista ulostuloa pidä mitenkään valita tai pistää päälle erikseen jostain asetuksista?
<Ondalf> teeppäs sillein - nappaa HDMI piuha kii ja boottaa kone. sinne joko ilmaantuu, tai ei, yksi laite lisää, joka pitäis olla se äänen ulostulo. mitään kummallista kikkailua tähän ei pitäisi liittyä.
<torde> taino, mikserissä on toi toggle, niin kait sen siitä saa päälle/pois
<torde> niinno siis ku ei oo tuollasta piuhaa, eikä viittis ostaa moista turhaan =)
<Ondalf> eikait se parin ecun sijoitus turha ole? ;)
<torde> =)
<torde> mietin, et ostais tollasen koksikaapelin, niin riittäs vahvistimessakin vielä sisääntuloja
<Ondalf> etenkin, jos se mahdollistaa myös töllöttimen käytön työpöytänä. kyl tollane Bravia 40 tuumasena näyttää kivalta työpöydän korvikkeelta
<torde> mulla menee nyt dvi-hdmi -kaapeli telkkariin
<Ondalf> aaaaa, sitten et yksinkertaisesti voi ohjata ääntä sitäkautta
<torde> ja 10m hdmi-hdmi maksaa tähän tarkoitukseen liikaa =)
<Ondalf> taisiis, näin olen ymmärtänyt. pitänee olla dedikoitu HDMI liitin näyttiksessä. adapterit ei taida olla tarpeeksi
<torde> joo, kyllä tossa onkin, mut adapteri muuttaa sen dvi:ksi
<torde> toi 10 metrin pituus asettaa vähän budjettirajotteita
<Ondalf> uh huh, jep
<torde> varsinkin kun nyt kaikki toimii jo, mut haluisin silti äänen digitaalisena vahvistimelle asti
<Ondalf> sinänsä hassua, lienet tässä omassa Radeonissani jotain omituisuuksia tuon äänen purkamiseen ole, koska tuolla laitelistalla on Ati HDMI Audio
<Ondalf> s/ole/on
<Jupp3> torde: Sit voihan jotain tohon liittyvää olla biosissakin
<Ondalf> näyttiksen hommia - ei ole.
<nonix4> tale: Joo, about oletusasetuksilla oleva maverick eli metacity tässä on.
<nonix4> ikäviä raportoitavia tuollaiset bugit joista ei oikein ole varmuutta mihin pakettiin liittyvät ja esiintyvät luokkaa kerran-pari vuodessa ilman tarkemmin hahmotettavissa olevaa ongelmatilanteen laukaisevaa tekijää...
<nonix4> hmm, ei tuo kai ikkunamanageristakaan ole suoraan kiinni: "openbox --replace":lla tulos on sama kuin "metacity --replace":lla.
<nonix4> ts. hiiren fokuksen voi asettaa tasan kerran ikkunamanagerin käynnistyksen jälkeen.
<shanttu> kun haluan tehdä sudoa vaativasta komennosta klikattavan kuvakkeen gnome-paneeliin, millä saan sen toteutettua?
<shanttu> komento on sudo alsa force-reload
<mjr> gksudo:lla saat gui-kyselyn sille salasanallesi, en nyt muista tarkkaa syntaksia
<Ondalf> sama asia lienet...
<Ondalf> eli gksudo service alsa force-reload
<mjr> kuulostaa todennäköiseltä ;)
<shanttu> toimii noinkin, mutta koska tarvitsen tulevaa painiketta suht usein, en halua salasanan kyselyä lainkaan
<shanttu> eny nyt muista miten sen saikaan
<Sysi> visudolla säätämällä
<shanttu> tai näin echo "passwd" | sudo alsa force-reload
<Sysi> visudo on se oikee tapa, tuo.. toimii
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> tekee jonku alsa-force.desktopin
<Sysi> bioterror: ei tässä se oo ongelmana, puhutaan oikeista käyttiksistä ekä lubuntusta :P
<bioterror> Sysi, eiks se gnomeki huutele /usr/share/applications/ -hakemistota kamaa
<Sysi> bioterror: gnomella saa ihan klikkailemalla luotua paneeliin käynnistimiä, en keksi miten tuolla tavalla sais oikeushomman ratkastua
<kill3> Melkein voisin uskaltaa mennä uudestaan koittaan sitä Unitya, Gnome bugaa :(
<Sysi> mää päädyin KDE:he, gnome3 ei oo oikeen mun arpeisiin sopiva kahella näytöllä, sinällään tykkäsin kyllä kovasti
<Sysi> unity on kai vähän niinku gnome3 mutta siinä on vieläki kaikki vanhan gnomen puutteet?
<kill3> No voishan tähän sittenkin tottua
<kill3> Oli vain niin outo puhtaana, nyt kun työpöydällä on tavaraa ja ohjelmat asennettu niin voisihan tätä nyt oppia käyttämään =)
<kill3> Yhtä tähän Unityyn kyllä kaipaa, "Näytä työpöytä" kikkaretta
<Sysi> paina superia?
<Sysi> vai joku muu jota näin kokeilematta en osaa ehottaa
<ighea> miksi se työpöytä pitäisi varsinaisesti nähdä kun ei sillä pitäisi olla mitään taustakuvaa kummempaa
<Echramath> Jos on kiva taustakuva. :)
<urkki> Niin, onko jotain pikku proggista millä sais antennin signaalin mitattua usb-digiboxista?
<Echramath> Haluatko jotain muuta kuin mitä Kaffeine sanoo?
<urkki> Echramath, Joo
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-07
<Nakkel> un2400 / gobi modeemit tuttuja kellekkään? Olis HP 6735b jossa mokoma värkki mut se ei näy ainakaan 12.04:lle millään tapaa. Edeltävä XP körmys sillä ihan ok.
<Nakkel> lsusb ei listaa sitä ollenkaan, biosista se on aktiivinen ja radiot on kyl päällä
<glome> Miten saa ubuntu-fi.org keskustelualueelle rekisteröidyn tilin aktivoitua?
<Mkaysi> glome: Tarkistamalla sähköpostin ja siellä pitäisi olla aktivointi linkki.
<Mkaysi> ninnnu on moderaattori foorumilla minun tietääkseni ja luultavasti tietää enemmän miten se toimii
<glome> Postissa ei ole linkkiä...
<glome> Postissa lukee vain "hakemuksesi pitää käsitellä ja hyväksyä" jne.
<Mkaysi> Ok. Moderaattori varmaankin käsittelee sen pia.
<glome> Rekisteröidyin viikko sitten. Kauankohan siinä yleensä menee?
<Mkaysi> Minä rekisteröidyin joskus 2008 enkä ole käynyt siellä varmaan enempää kuin kahdesti :)
<ninnnu> glome: Painelin nappeja, tapahtuiko mitään?
<glome> Nyt toimii. Kiitos.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-08
<elias_a> Onkos mitään kokemuksia puheohjauksesta/-tunnistuksesta Ubuntussa?
<elias_a> Nimim. käsi paketissa kuukauden.
<Mkaysi> #sii yrittää tehdä sellaista
<jonnetorzzlejumz> onx nyt oikee ubuntu irckki toinen meni väärään
<jonnetorzzlejumz> nyt tää pitäs olla oikee ubuntu irck
<Nakkel> Pystyykö xrandr:illa forcettaa screenin max kokoa? Kun setin koko on nyt 1280x800+1024x768 vaikka pitäis saada 1280x800+2560x1600.
<Mkaysi> Ilmeisesti anacron (ohjelma, ei henkilö tällä kanavalla) ei tee mitään automaattisesti käyttäjien crontabbien kanssa.
<tale> Mkaysi: Meinaatko että käyttäjien cronissa olevat jobit ei käynnisty anacronista?
<Mkaysi> Meinaan
<tale> Niin taitaa olla, man sivu lukemalla siltä näyttää.
<MilanFIN> onnistuuko 12.04 päivitys cd:lle poltetun levykuvan avulla
<Mkaysi> Levyllä pitäisi olla asetus "päivitä Ubuntu", kun avaat asennusohjelman.
<Mkaysi> En ole koskaan itse kokeillut sitä toimintoa.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-09
<tale> Ei kai Ubuntu vielä tarjoa päivitystä 12.04 versioon jos on vanhempi Ubuntu asennettuna? Eli päivityskuvakkeen kliksauttaminen ei tee versiopäivitystä.
<Tm_T> tale: normaali päivitys ei päivitä versiota
<Tm_T> kyllä versiopäivitys pitää ihan erikseen valita jos sitä tarjotaan edes (10.04:lle ei tarjota vielä)
<tale> No sitten joku muu vika. Kuulemma eilen tuli päivitys, joka vaihtoi Thunderbirdin suomenkielisestä englanninkieliseksi.
<tale> Täytyy mennä paikan päälle katsomaan mitä on tapahtunut.
<Tm_T> tale: /var/log/apt/ sisältää logitiedostoja mistä näet mitä on asennettu
<tale> Tm_T: Juu, täytyy mennä paikan päälle katsomaan.
<elias_a> Olisi pitänyt lukea release notes...
<elias_a> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/902603
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 902603 in taglib (Ubuntu Precise) "When installing Multi-Arch: same (meta-)package for two architectures, dpkg considers one arch as completely disappeared" [High,Fix released]
<elias_a> Muun muassa...
<elias_a> Ihan hemmetinmoinen määrä noita riippuvuusongelmia.
<elias_a> Mitenköhän ne saisi kaikki korjattua kerralla?
<tale> elias_a: Jos on jo "Fix released", eikös se sitten ole korjattu?
<tale> elias_a: Ja julkaisumuistio tosiaan pitää lukea ennen päivitystä.
<elias_a> No ei se sitä tilannetta itsestään korjaa kun päivitys meni persiilleen.
<tale> elias_a: Eikä otettu imagekopiota ennen päivitystä että saisi palautettua alkutilanteen?
<elias_a> toivotaan että dpkg:n päivitys korjaa
<elias_a> tale: ei mulla ole koskaan ollut tapana ottaa imageja
<tale> elias_a: Jos vika on vaan riippuvuuksissa ja korjaavat paketit on julkaistu, pitäisi --force auttaa kun sen kera asentaa paketit tai päivittää.
<elias_a> käyttäjän tiedot toki on tallessa
<tale> En ole Ubuntua päivittänyt, vasta yhteen koneeseen asentin tyhjään levyosioon 12.04:än.
<elias_a> Mikähän tässä nyt on kun ei yksinkertaisen komennon ajaminen sudona onnistu... sudo $ dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_*.deb; dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg8_*.deb; apt-get -f install
<elias_a> E: Lukkotiedostoa /var/lib/dpkg/lock ei voitu avata - open (13: Lupa evätty)
<elias_a> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<tale> elias_a: Sudo vaikuttaa vaan ensimmäiseen puolipisteeseen asti.
<elias_a> Eikä edes kysele salasanaa...
<tale> Puolipiste lopettaa komennon, ja sen jälkeen pitää taas olla sudo jos meinaa sitä tarvita.
<elias_a> tale: Ok. splitataanpa tuo kahtia.
<tale> elias_a: Komenna sudo bash niin siinä istunnossa on koko ajan rootin oikeudet ettei tarvi sudo erikseen pistää komentojen eteeen.
<Tm_T> tale: eiii, sudo -i on se miten se pitää tehdä /:
<tale> Tai jos tarttee olla yhtenä pötkönä, niin sudo (komento1 ; komento 2) pitäisi toimia.
<elias_a> Hyvältä näyttää!
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos taas avusta!
<tale> elias_a: Hyvä kun kelpasi. Nyt pitää lähteä luentoa pitämään.
<elias_a> Eipä korjaantunut.
<elias_a> Muut voivat varmaan jatkaa.
<elias_a> Vieläkin apport herjaa riippuvuusongelmista.
<elias_a> update ja upgrade tehty
<elias_a> Mikäs seuraavaksi neuvoksi?
<Tm_T> elias_a: pakettilistat päivitetty?
<elias_a> Tm_T: On kyllä.
<elias_a> Kyse on tuosta aiemmin linkittämästäni bugista.
<elias_a> Päivityksen yhteydessä jo herjasi riippuvuusongelmista monen paketin kohdalla.
<elias_a> Näyttäisi olevan nimenomaan 64-bit arkkitehtuurin ongelma.
<Tm_T> elias_a: "If you did not install the dpkg update prior to upgrade and have hit this bug as a result, you will need to manually recover by running the following commands from a terminal:"
<Tm_T> siinä on siis toinenkin rimpsu mikä pitää ajaa
<elias_a> Tm_T: Haa - jäipä toopelta huomaamatta!
<elias_a> kokeillaanpa
<Mayza> Jos haluaa ottaa täyden varmuuskopion Linuxpohjaisesta systeemistä (serveri) onko helpoin ja tai järkevin tapa tuo komentorivin dd?
<tale> Mayza: Taitaisi Clonezilla olla parempi.
<tale> Mayza: Siitä pystyy palauttamaan toimivan palvelimen suoraan tyhjälle levylle.
<Echramath> Uh, kohta alan kutsumaan tätä jo käyttökelvottoman bugiseksi...
<Echramath> Ihmisrajapinta tökkii.
<tale> Thunderbirdin äkillinen kielipuolisuus selvisi. Tunnettu vika, päivitys saa Thunderbirdin unohtamaan suomenkielen.
<tale> Korjataan etsimällä tiedostoselaimella se kielipaletti hakemistosta /usr/lib/thunderbird/extensions, sitten tiedosto raahataan Thunderbirdin Extensions -ikkunaan.
<tale> ei -paletti vaan kielipaKetti.
<Mkaysi> Onko aiheesta olemassa bugiraporttia? Onko tuo dokumentoitu jossakin?
<Tm_T> tale: koska?
<Tm_T> tale: eikös dd:llä voi ja?
<Tm_T> on bugiraporttia
<Tm_T> ainakin muistan vastaavanlaista bugia seuranneeni männätalvenakin
<tale> Mkaysi: Löysin tuon korjauksen forumin jutuista, siellä oli useampi toukokuun alussa valittanut samaa. 4. päivä ainakin oli kirjoituksia.
<tale> Mkaysi: Sain käsityksen, että Thunderbird on joka päivityksen yhteydessä tehnyt saman tempun.
<Mkaysi> Ok. Mikä on bugin numero?
<tale> Tm_T: No kyllä dd:lläkin voi, mutta sillä kai pitää ensin tehdä levylle levyosiot, ja levyosio kerrallaan palauttaa.
<Mayza> tale: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb ottaa kloonaa koko sda kiintolevyn kiintolevy sdb:lle toki silloin pitää olla tyhjä ja tarpeeksi iso kiintolevy jos sillä haluaa.
<tale> Asiakas oli eilen päivittänyt Ubuntu 10.04:nsä, oli yli 60 päivitypakettia. Myös Thunderbird päivittyi, ja sekoili kielivalinnan kanssa sitten.
<Tm_T> tale: hmm, se
<Mayz> Miksköhän mun kooklaustulokset ei löytäny Clonezillaa... Ehkä oli huonot hakusanat, empä muista enää miten silloin yritti...
<tale> Mayz: http://clonezilla.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qJUzen -> Clonezilla - About
<tale> Mayz: http://viikonvalo.fi/Clonezilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XBh6ZD -> Viikko 39 - Clonezilla | Viikon VALO
<Mayz> tale: joo eksyin jo tonne, mutt en ehtinyt sen enempää katsoa, mutta onko tuossa dd:ssä tuolla tavalla mitä näytin käytettynä jotain "vikaa"?
<tale> Mayz: ja mayza lienee sama tyyppi?
<tale> Mayz: Kyllä se noinkin toimii, bs eli blocksize ehkä vois olla tarpeen.
<Mayz> tale: eiks freenode osaa sanoa kun vaihdoin nickkiäni?
<Mayz> Oletuksena olen "aina" Mayz, mutta jostain syystä oli nick jossain välissä muuttunu Mayzaksi
<tale> Mayz: Voi olla, mutta minulla on blokattu pois kaikki quit, part jne roskaviestit.
<Mayz> Njaaa
<Mayz> Mutta joo sama häiriköijä olen.
<Mayz> tale: miksi bs tarvittaisiin ja mitä se käytännössä tekee?
<tale> Mayz: Luulen että dd pitää palauttaa saman kokoiseen levyyn, tai jos se on isompi tieodstojärjestelmästä tulee saman kokoinen kuin ennenkin, eli levystä jää osa käyttämättä.
<Mayz> joo
<Mayz> mutta jos sitä käytetään hmm "vain" varmuuskopiointiin
<Mayz> niin silloin palautettava levy on sama(n kokoinen)
<tale> Mayz: Silloin kun olen dd:tä käyttänyt on ollut ohjissa sanottu bs= siinä komentorivillä. Se on kirjoitettavan/luettavan lohkon koko. Olen arvellut sen pitää olla kirjoittaessa ja lukiessa sama, sen takia se pitää olla.
<czr> kohdelevy pitaa olla vahintaan samankokoinen, tosin palautuksen jalkeen voi kayttaa esim resize2fs:aa ylimaaraisen tilan kayttoonotolle yms
<czr> tale, ei tarvitse olla sama
<tale> Mayz: Eikö silloin riittäisi kopioida vaan tiedostot talteen? Vaikka tällä: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ohjelmia#Et.C3.A4varmistus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Eo6mih -> Ohjelmia – Porixi
<czr> bs on hyva laittaa lahinna sen takia et dd voi toimia nopeammin. kovalevyjen kanssa bs=128k on about optimi
<Mayz> Mitä mie ennenkuin tulin kysymään niin kokeilin pari pääivää tuota dd:tä (eli otin kopion x kohteesta, alustin x:n ja palautin...)
<Mayz> Niin meni ihan juuri noin mitä sanoin... nopeammasta en tiedä enkä vältitäny kun jätin aina yöksi rullaamaan
<Mayz> Mutta aina oppii uutta
<Mayz> tale: nää aikoo päivittää vai mitälie tohon palvelimeen ja se on jotenkin jännästi tai sitt ne muuten vaan pelkää että se hajoaa, niin ne haluaa koko imagen, että voi palauttaa ton vastaavaan toimivuuteen jos se hajoaa jotenkin
<tale> Mayz: Ihan pätevät syyt. Voithan ottaa sekä dd:llä että Clonezillalla, niin on sekä vyö että henkselit.
<Mayz> Jees, täytyypä tehdä niin.
<peku> tale: turvallisuusasioiden asiantuntijalla on yllään sekä vyö että henkselit :)
<Mayz> Mutta minkähän ottaisin turvakengiksi :(
<Mayz> Ehkä en hajota sitä
<elias_a> Video-dvd:n authorointi. Mikäs olisi paras valinta softaksi 12.04:ssa?
<teamahma> Minulla ei ole tuota unitybarin leveyssäätöä 12.04 :/
<teamahma> Miten saisin silti tuota vähän kapeammaksi?
<Aku506> Asenna compiz-config-settings-manager (kirjoitinko sen oikein?) ja sieltä Unity Plugin, Experimental, Launcher icon size
<Aku506> compizconfig-settings manager
<Aku506> Yksi viiva liikaa
<teamahma> Miksi se on 64bittisessä valmiina?
<Aku506> Mikä se?
<Mayz> Tuo muokkaus
<Mayz> Kai
<Mayz> Tai niin tuosta ymmärsi
<teamahma> Tuo asetus
<teamahma> Siis että voi graafisesti muuttaa
<gildean> sen pitäs joo olla appearance-paneelissa alhaalla
<gildean> esim. myunity tai ubuntu tweak taitaa olla nykyään susituksia noitten säätöön
<gildean> lähinnä koska ccsm:llä rikkoo koko unityn suht helposti
<teamahma> Miten on mahdollista ettei sitä ole tuossa paneelissa?
<teamahma> Levyltä asensin
<teamahma> Cdltä siis
<gildean> jos käytät unity2d:tä?
<gildean> siinä ei muistaakseni vakiona pysty muuttamaan niitten ikonien kokoa
<gildean> vaan vaati enemmän säätöä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-12
<Metro> Hei tota löytyiskö täält apua miten toimin ku mulla on tossa aika vanhalla IMB läppärillä ubuntu ja se ei työpöytää suostu lataamaan ja kaikki jää siihen jumittaan. se ehotti että install f korjais ongelman mutta tuli viesti hetken miettimisen jälkeen, että tiedostot on viottun liikaa. Vinkkejä vai pitääkö jostain kaivaa tikulle ubuntu uusiks ja asentaa.
<anger> Siis ajoitko ton -f installin?
<anger> Kannattaa nyt se ajaa loppuun ennen kuin uudelleenasentelee
<Echramath> Osaatko sanoa mikä tähän tilanteeseen johti?
<anger> Onhan noita itellekin käynyt että asennus jäänyt syystä tai toisesta kesken
<anger> Toi apt-get -f install on aina korjannut
<anger> ja paketinhallinnasta sai myös etsittyä vialliset tiedot
<Echramath> Joo, mutta jos syy on joku muu kuin "kissa vei sähköt" niin eihän sekään hyvä ole.
<Metro> Siis kone ei oo ollu pitkään aikaan edes käytössä nyt avasin sen ja jumissa oli suoraan
<Metro> En muista että viimewsimmällä käyttökerralla olisin mitään kummallistakaan tehnyt
<Metro> ja tähän vielä että  install f ei mennyt loppuunasti vaan ilmoitti että virheitä on liikaa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-13
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Ardesia
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HBlZLD -> 2x20 Ardesia - Viikon VALO #72 | Viikon VALO
<wave> hmm, koetan asentaa tuota ubuntu 12.04 ja kesken asennuksen tulee ilmoitus "unable to install bootloader"
<wave> tai tällainen tulee "Executing 'grub-install/dev/sdb/' failed. This is a fatal error
<Jupp3> wave: Ja toi sdb on vissiin se levy mihin se olis tarkoitus asentaa?
<wave> juu
<wave> sen pitäis olla ihan tyhjä
<wave> laitoin asennuksen aluksi sen että käyttää koko aseman, eikö ubuntun pitäisi silloin itse osioida se oikein?
<Jupp3> Hmm, onks ollu käytössä muilla käyttiksillä?
<wave> ei ole
<wave> ihan uusi levy
<Jupp3> ok
<Jupp3> Mietin vaan et jos olis jotain muuta osiointisysteemiä käytetty, niin se voi sekoittaa
<wave> jep
<wave> pitäisikö tuonne itse osioida jotenkin paikka grubille?
<Jupp3> Siis no toi osa missä se failaa ei sinänsä taida liittyä osiointiin
<wave> ei liity
<wave> tulee ihan lopuksi
<wave> kun installing grub
<Jupp3> wave: Mikä sda on?
<wave> Western Digitalin joku yhden teran levy
<Jupp3> Kun ylensähän toi asennetaan nimenomaan ekalle levylle, ja sdb on ylensä toka
<wave> ah, eikun nyt tajusin
<wave> hmm, voiskohan se luulla tuota usb-tikkua sda:ksi?
<wave> jolta koetan asentaa
<Jupp3> konsolissa vaikka df, niin näkee et mitä osioita mountattu ja miten
<wave> pääseekö kesken asennuksen konsoliin jotenkin?
<Tm_T> asennushan on normaali livesessio, joten konetta voi käyttää asennuksen aikana normaalisti?
<topyli> voi käynnistää myös suoraan asennusohjelmaan, jolloin livesessiota ei ole
<wave> hmm
<wave> ilmeisesti /dev/sda1 on tuo kovalevy
<topyli> eli pitää ensin "kokeilla ubuntua" livesessiossa ja sitten asentaa sieltä
<Jupp3> odotas
<Echramath> Eikös niissäkin virtuaalikonsolit ole?
<wave> juu, pääsin jo terminaaliin
<topyli> Echramath: no se, voihan siinä olla tosiaan. en ole tullut katsoneeksi
<wave> tuo antaa valita tuon virheen jälkeen että asentaa bootloaderin /dev/sda tai /dev/sda1
<Echramath> Mietin pitäisikö nyt asennella ihan huvikseen uudelleen koko systeemi. Onhan tuota jo n+1 päivitystä mentykin.
<Echramath> ...näkeekös mistään koska asennus on tehty?
<Jupp3> kai ny ctrl+alt-F1-F6 toimii?
<Jupp3> Et jos vaan konsolin haluaa esiin
<Jupp3> Ah
<Jupp3> Swappas vähän (firefox päällä) niin meni vastaukset ohi
<topyli> wave: sda-vaihtoehto asentaa sen suoraan levyn käynnistyssektorille. sda1 on levyn se osio jossa itse ubuntu-asennus asuu. yleensä sda on suositeltava
<Echramath> Ahaa, /var/log/installeristahan näitä voi ihmetellä.
<wave> laitoin tuon /dev/sda/, mutta nyt kun boottaa niin pelkkä musta ruutu
<wave> onkohan joku voinut mennä tuon asennus-tikun tekemisen kanssa pieleen?
<wave> tein sen unetbootilla
<topyli> taisi sitten mennä bootloaderi sille usb-tikulle
<Jupp3> Töissä joutui kerran vähän värkkäämään, kun koneen bios suostuu buuttaamaan vaan ekalta levyltä, ja ekalla levyllä on kryptattu windows -asennus :D
<wave> itsellä ei voinut biosista suoraan valita tuota USB-tikkua, vaan bios luuli sitä jotenkin osaksi kovalevyä tjs
<topyli> silloin tulee ikävä cd-levyjä
<topyli> eipä juuri muulloin tulekaan :)
<gildean> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwMTU
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0arP0u -> [Phoronix] A GNOME Flavor Of Ubuntu - "GNOME-buntu"
<wave> noniin
<wave> ilmeisesti ensimmäisellä kerralla meni joku tuon usb-tikun kanssa ieleen
<wave> koska laitoin imagen sinne uusiksi ja nyt onnistui asennus
<wave> hmm, miksi kaikki ohjelmat tässä 12.04:ssa näkyvät vain tuolla perus GTK teemalla? eli isoja harmaita palkkeja vain?
<wave> vai onko nyt vain joku teema pielessä
<topyli> kuulostaa että teema on rikki
<wave> mitenkähän sen korjaus onnistuisi?
<topyli> itse vaihtaisin aluksi teemaa
<wave> korjautuikin ihan sillä että päivitti paketit
<wave> olin kyllä käsittääkseni asennuksen aikana yhteydessä nettiin
<wave> mutta ilmeisesti ei ladannut uusimpia paketteja?
<Tm_T> mulla ainakin 12.04 löytää heti asennuksen jälkeen sen 115 pävitystä vaikka valittu asennettaessa "asenna päivitykset samalla"
<wave> taisi käydä sama homma
<wave> mutta sain kuitenkin toimimaan
<wave> kiitoksia teillekkin
<wave> vielä pitäisi osata unityyn totutella
<wave> tuo HUD- kyllä tuntuu ihan näppärältä
<wave> onko tuohon DASH-homeen mitään pikanäppäintä?
<Tm_T> super
<Tm_T> eli windows-näppäin
<wave> niimpäs näyttääkin
<topyli> eipä siinä juuri enempää opiskeltavaa taida ollakaan :)
<Aku506> Eclipse ei suostu käynnistymään. Asentui ihan normaalisti, mutta en ole saanut käyntiin kertaakaan. Antaa seuraavan virheilmoituksen: http://aku506.tk/ubuntu/eclipse.txt   Ilmeisesti kaipaisi tuon swt-gtk-kirjaston, mutta miten saisin sen tuonne?
<Aku506> libswt-gtk-3-java ja libswt-gtk-3-java-gcj on asennettu
<Aku506> Ratkesi vaihtamalla open-jdk:hon
<gildean> wave: paina superi (eli winkkunäppäin) pohjaan, niin se näyttää kätevän listan pikanäppäimistä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-06
<tabasko> outoo, evolution-mapi asennettu ubuntu 13.04:ssa mutta evolution ei näytä koko exchange vaihtoehtoa
<puhuri> 13.04:n asennus-CD osasi näemmä säilyttää samalla partitiolla olevan /opt, /home (ehkä /usr/local, en tarkistanut) vaikka muuten jyräsikin asetukset (ml. käyttäjät)
<puhuri> eli ei tehnyt normaalia versiopäivitystä vaan jotain täyden asennuksen ja päivityksen välistä
<elias_a> Oho.
<Thaurwylth> No jopas nyt jotakin.
<elias_a> Eipä olis tullut mieleen moinen.
<puhuri> tosin 11.10 kothakemisto aiheutti joitain ongelmia, dash ei toiminut ollenkaan (ts. täysin jumissa) mutta kun teki uuden kotihakemiston ja kopioi vailikoidut .-hakemistot niin sitten toimi
<kirvesAxe> Argh, mikä un VLC:ssä on vikana
<kirvesAxe> se ei millään suostu nyttämään videota pelkästään pääikkunassa vaan haluaa väkisin avata sille toisen ikkunan
<kirvesAxe> ja kun mä haluaisin sen pysyvän vaan ihan siinä yhdessä
<kirvesAxe> Jaah, vika löytyi
<Kilpuri> kerro minullekin
<kirvesAxe> Sen siitä saa kun yrittää etsiä asetuksista ratkaisua ongelmaan eikä kokeile vaihtaa tiedostoa :D
<kirvesAxe> tiedosto oli 3d-videota eli siinä oli kaksi rinnakkaista videoraitaa, ja kun silä ei oo mitän fiksua keinoa näyttää niitä 3d:sti lomittain niin näyttää sit rinnakkain
<Thaurwylth> Tuleekohan siihen tulevaisuudessa jokin 3D-filtteri?
<Echramath> Minkälaisen näyttölaitteen se tarvisi?
<Echramath> Tai siis tukeeko Linux jo jotain?
<Thaurwylth> Aaa niin, siihenkö ei piisaakaan se, että se sekoittaa ne soppelisti ruudulla ja katsotaan punavihrelaseilla käyttäjän puolesta? *hymy*
<kirvesAxe> Voi olla että se onnistuis jos olis joku sen tekevä suodatin ;D
<IhqTzup_> Olikos nokia n900 mitään natiivi lompakkoa?
<IhqTzup_> ääh väärä kanava.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-07
<puhuri> acrobat readeria ei taida saada mistään reposta automaagisesti päivittyvänä 13.04:ään?
<puhuri> valitettavasti jotkut ominaisuudet toimivat vain tuossa
<Max^> onkohan atin linux ajuri rikki
<elias_a> puhuri: Eikös sitä löydy sieltä partner-reposta?
<puhuri> ei näyttäisi olevan kuin maverickille - ei ole nyt konetta käsillä niin en voi tarkistaa mitä apt:lla löytyy
<puhuri> eikun quantailille olisi myös
<tabasko> puhuri: ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.5.4/enu/
<tabasko> ei tosiaan näy partner repoissa
<elias_a> Ai saakeli - huono homma.
<tabasko> tuotakin asennettaessa softwarecenter valittelee että huono paketti
<tabasko> puuttuukohan siitä jotain asennus/poisto skriptejä vai mitä mahtaa tarkoittaa
<Mkaysi> Minulla Atin ajuri toimii rajoitetuista ajureista.
<Thaurwylth> Max^
<Thaurwylth> Onkohan = omakohtainen ongelma vai keskustelua?
<pesasa> MaX^: Ati on poistanut tukea vanhemmilta näytönohjaimilta noista fglrx-ajureista. Pitää tyytyä open source -ajureihin.
<Thaurwylth> Kannattaa muuten varautua, tähän voi varmaan taustalla liittyä myös se pahin mahdollinen bugi.
<Thaurwylth> Ainakin, mikäli on juuri Radeoneista puhe.
<Thaurwylth> Siis tämä, mistä puhuttiin viikko sitten: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/725580
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 725580 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "black screen on boot on radeon 9200" [Medium,Triaged]
<Thaurwylth> Aina kyllä tirskahduttaa tuo "medium".
<jaywink> pesasa, Max^ - löytyy myös ATI vanhemmille korteille joissa fglrx uusin ei toimi fglrx-legacy PPA: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx ... tekee X downgraden kylläkin mutta vaimon koneen sai päivittymään hyvin 12.04->13.04 kun siirtyi tuohon enkä ole huomannut mitään huonontumista
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BsH4Pt -> AMD Catalyst Legacy : Tomasz Makarewicz
<Thaurwylth> Ja onko näin, että silloin ei ole näitä Radeon-ajurien spesifisiä mustan buutin ongelmia?
<Thaurwylth> Hoi muuten, mikäs on Lubotun ja Fibubotin ero?
<daneli> Ubuntun IRC-kanava, ja sillä käydyt keskustelut lokitetaan automaattisesti. Missä näitä logeja voi lukea ?
<puhuri> acrobatin turvallisuushistoria on kyllä niin vakuuttava että tuollainen kerta-asennus on kyllä mukavaa™ - joku hiekkalaatikkowrapperi ympärille olisi kiva™
<Thaurwylth> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/07/%23ubuntu-fi.txt
<daneli> kiitos
<Thaurwylth> Juuressa ylempänä on monen monta muutakin kanavaa. Eiku ei juuressa. Hierarkiassa. Rakenteessa. Tms.
<jaywink> Thaurwylth, ainakin voi kokeilla - ajurihan on virallinen ATI:n ajuri, joten pitäisi toimia paremmin
<Tm_T> jaywink: täällä on vähän huono suositella 3rd party ppa:ita varsinkin jotka X-palvelinta vanhentaa
<Tm_T> as in, sellaisia virityksiä ei ubuntu tue (:
<Thaurwylth> Hetkinen, eikö täällä saa olla anarkistisia yksityishenkilöitä paikalla? *silmänisku*
<jaywink> Tm_T, joillekin tuo voi olla ainoa vaihtoehto jos open source ajuri ei toimi. Näin kävi mulla kun päivitin vaimon koneen 12.04 eteenpäin -> Unity hajosi. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut käyttää jotain muuta kuin Unitya ;)
<Thaurwylth> Ohoz, millä lailla se hajosi?
<Tm_T> jaywink: jep
<Thaurwylth> Ts. jos hajosi jotenkin muuten, kuin että liittyy tuohon 725580, niin on aidosti kiinnostavaa.
<Max^> päätteeseen meni vaan siinä ku asensi sen
<Max^> mut ainakin 13.04 tunnistaa tuon kortin ilman ajuria
<Thaurwylth> Wuhú!
<Max^> Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV370
<jaywink> Thaurwylth, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1058040 .. sama 13.04 kanssa
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1058040 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx-installer not working with AMD Radeon/Mobility Radeon HD 2000-4000 cards in Quantal" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<Max^> aikasemmin luki unknown tuossa
<jaywink> open source radeon ajuri toimi niin huonosti vaimon koneessa että oli pakko laittaa tuo legacy
<Thaurwylth> Ovatko nuo kaksi sukua keskenään?
<mjr> 13.04:ssä compiz on kaatuillut mulla vapaalla radeonilla (toisin kuin edellisissä ubuntuissa), päivitin xorg-edgersin kokeeksi, ei oo vielä kaatunut mutta ei oo kauheen pitkään ollut
<pesasa> Vaimon koneella on nyt ollut Radeon open source ajureilla jotakuinkin viikon. Ei ole suurempia valittamisia ollut. Käytössä KDE.
<rix12345> Hi All,
<rix12345> I required some help from you friends.
<rix12345> I want my web cam should be get redirected to Xen App 6.5 on ubuntu 12.04.
<rix12345> Its not working.
<rix12345> can any one help me out for it. Thanks in advance.
<anacron> rix12345: try #ubuntu for english support?
<shanttu> joo. tuli säädettyä 13.04 gnome shell sekaisin. Voisin asennella ubuntun uusiksi kun on pari versiota putkeen päivitetty ubuntu. Haluaisin kuitenkin firefoxin asetukset seuraavaan asennukseen. mitenkäs se menikään helpoiten? tar .mozilla ulkoiselle kovolle ja sitten siirtää sen takaisin? vai onko deja dupin käyttäminen fiksumpaa?
<Thaurwylth> Ei kai sillä mitään väliä ole, kunhan säilytät sen onkohan nyt ~/.mozillan.
<jjo> en kyl ole koskaan ymmärtänyt tuota uudelleenasennusintoa
<jjo> ei se toki kiellettyä ole
<jjo> en vaan itse jaksais
<daneli> Niin miksei poista vain kaikkia muota astus kansioita paitsi tuota /.mozilla ja kirjaudu uudestaan
<shanttu> nyt gnome shell tosiaan käytössä ja se käy melko hitaalla. testaan unityä vaihteeksi, koska uusimman pitäisi olla nopeampi. Kyse on netbookista, jossa ei juurikaan ole mitään tiedostoja tms
<Thaurwylth> Eikö silloin kannattaisi harkita kuuluisaa Lubuntua? Niin minulle on ainakin täällä ja muualla mainostettu.
<Max^> koskas ubuntun levy alkoi olemaan yli 700mb
<Thaurwylth> Onpas pieni levy :jussitimonen:.
<Tm_T> Max^: vuosi sitten
<Max^> ok
<Max^> mikäs alkoi menemään yli
<Tm_T> päätettiin vaan että ei ole enää cd, on dvd
<Tm_T> alusta astihan se on ollut jatkuvaa tappelua mitä jätetään levyltä pois kun cd on aika pieni
<Thaurwylth> Oliko tuossa muuten jokin semmoinen menneisyyden inertia, että DVD:stä pitää tulla tietyn verran suosittu ja tuettu teknologia tietty määrä vuosia sitten, ennen kuin formaattia alettiin päivittää?
<Tm_T> Thaurwylth: cd on ollut semmonen joka on ollut sopiva vanhemmallekin raudalle, dvd:t, varsinkin polttavat, eivät ole olleet kovin yleisiä vanhemman raudan aikaan
<Tm_T> nyt sitten aletaan suosiolla luopumaan senverta vanhan oletuksena tukemisesta
<Thaurwylth> Tämä on totta. Mie mietinkin oikeasti sitä, mikä suurin piirtein on ollut se "target milestone".
<mjr> jooh, kun nykyään ei tueta muutenkaan ei-pae-vehkeitä purkista jne niin paskaaks siinä
<Thaurwylth> Sen muistan, kun aikoinaan loin Debianiin buuttikorpun. Siis ihan 2000-luvulla.
<jjo> nää linuxit kyl asentaa niin paljon mieluummin usb-tikulta kuin miltään optiselta medialta
<jjo> on nopeempi ja hiljaisempi
<Thaurwylth> Nykyään se ehkä toimiikin ihan hyvin. Toissavuonna ja en muista, oliko myös viime vuonna, ei vielä toiminut aina.
<mjr> keskimäärin kyllä parempi vaihtoehto
<Thaurwylth> Vanha konsti on yleensä stabiilimpi.
<Thaurwylth> Tästä syystä piti silloin aikoinaan turvautua korppuunkin.
<mjr> verkkoasennus on myös kiva mutta joka kotiin ei jaksane virittää palvelua :]
<jjo> niin joo ja toki myös ekompi, ellei sitten käytä rw-levyjä, mutta ne vasta hitaita ovatkin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-08
<Mirv> joo nyt varmaan ajatusksena esim. 1 gigan usb-tikku rajana noissa imageissa
<Mirv> plus toki dvd jos optista käyttää
<Mirv> joskus aiemmin myös kun lähettivät pari miljaardia... miljoonaa CD:tä shipit:n kautta niin hintaero CD vs DVD vaikutti
<Tm_T> Mirv: hyvä pointti tuo hinta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-09
<nonix4> hmm... mitä kaikkea purkkaa pitää viritellä, jotta saa pxe-bootattua 13.04-asennuksen koneella, jossa ei ole näytönohjaita? server-variantti lienee itsestäänselvyys tuollaiselle...
<puhuri> dhcp- ja tftp-serveri jonne sitten konfitiedostot. viimeisemmäksi näytöttämän koneen olen asentanut FAI:lla (debian), mikä on vähän overkill yhdelle koneelle
<nonix4> dhcp/tftp-osuudet taitavat olla tällä kertaa se triviaalein osa... koneessa olevan hardiksen tila on aikalailla tuntematon, ts. 6 kpl rikkinäisinä hylättyjä levyjä, niistä pitäisi arpoa toimiva kokoonpano. Ja jompi kumpi emolevyn kahdesta ethernet-portista on kärähtänyt, pitäisi selvittää kumpi.
<nonix4> toistaalta jos molemmat tökkää etsimään dhcp:llä osoitetta niin eiköhän se toimiva ole se joka moisen saa
<nonix4> toisaalta*
<nonix4> hmm... dhcp ja tftp-serverit nyt verkossa johon on sillattu virtuaalikone tuo headless-kone... taidan kokeilla josko joku vanha preseed-filu toimisi 13.04:lläkin...
<nonix4> Pitäisiköhän raportoida bugina apt-get autoclean:in puuttuminen cronista... ellei ole jo raportoitu siis. Graafiset apt-käyttöliittymät taitavat tosin tehdä tuota muutenkin, eli lähinnä server-asennuksien "ongelma"?
<nonix4> hmm... eikun on tuolla check_size_constraints, missäköhän moiselle on konffattu sallittu koko?
<Thaurwylth> Eivät kaikki käytä graafisia paketinhallintoja, vaikka olisikin ihan normaali työasemakone ja Unity käytössä.
<nonix4> Thaurwylth: jeps... välillä vaan saa ubuntun kehityksestä kuvan, että muuhun kuin kromiin... UIn kiiltävyyteen liittyvät asiat ovat aika taka-alalla. No onneksi upstream (= debian) kiinnittää kyseisiin asioihin enemmän huomiota.
<Thaurwylth> Ohoz, ohoz.
<Thaurwylth> Tosin näin kai sen täytyy aika pitkälle ollakin, jos on tarkoitus, että kyseessä olisi käyttöjärjestelmä "kaikille".
<nonix4> jeps... mutta bugien raportoinnissa itse painotan QA osia, ts. jos/kun bugia raportoitaessa törmään bugiin raportointityökaluissa, priorisoin buginraportoinnissa olevan bugin raportoinnin alkuperäistä bugia tärkeämmäksi.
<nonix4> Hyvällä tuurilla tuo "väliversioiden" supportin lyhentäminen vähentää jonkin verran mm. yrityksissä käytössä olevia asenna-ja-unohda ei-LTS -versioiden asennuksia. Tosin muistan aika monta buginkorjausta joihin on mennyt selkeästi yli 6kk... saapa nähdä millainen korjausprosentti ennen tuen loppumista väliversioille raportoiduilla bugeilla tulee olemaan.
<puunakki> Pystyykö Unityn Launcherissa oleviin pikakuvakkeisiin lisäämään parametreja, jolla kyseinen ohjelma pitäisi käynnistää?
<Thaurwylth> Ainakin ennen vanhaan pystyi Gnomessa antamaan mitä tahansa parametreja, jos loi itse pikakuvakkeen. En tiedä, miten ideaa on jalostettu moderniin maailmaan.
<puunakki> Nyttenkin homma toimii siten että teen uuden pikakuvakkeen jonka liitän sitten launcheriin
<puunakki> En vain tiedä mitä parametreja minun pitäisi laittaa pikakuvakkeeseen,
<Thaurwylth> No pirulainen sentään. Siinä en osaa auttaa.
<puunakki> Ohjelma aukeaa haluamallani tavalla seuraavasti terminaalista: LANG=EN darktable
<puunakki> En ole vielä keksinyt oikeaa tapaa lisätä tuo syssy pikakuvakkeeseen
<puunakki> Vakio pikakuvakkeessa komento on: darktable %U
<puunakki> jolla ohjelma käynnistyy väärän kielisenä, nyt pitäisi lisätä tuo LANG=EN jotenkin tuohon
<puunakki> mutta jos laitan darktable --LANG=EN %U
<puunakki> niin mitään ei tapahdu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-10
<elias_a> Hei 13.04:n käyttäjät. Voisitteko testata tämän: koittakaa tallentaa vaikka selaimesta sivu tiedostona pdf-muodossa. Antakaa tallennuskohteeksi Työpöytä. Minulla tulos on se, että tallentuvat kuitenkin kotihakemistoon.
<elias_a> Veikkaan että kyse on pelkästään suomenkielisen version ongelmasta.
<Thaurwylth> Eikö työpöydän näkymä ole käyttäjäkohtainen ja sekin sijaitsee ~/ alla? Vai tarkoitatko nimen omaan ~/ juurta?
<Tm_T> Thaurwylth: ~/ on käyttäjän kotihakemisto
<Thaurwylth> ...Jonka alla sijaitsee työpöytänäkymän hakemisto.
<Thaurwylth> Ja samaten sen alla sijaitsee oletushakemisto latauksille. Siksi tarkentavat kysymykset.
<Tm_T> Thaurwylth: aa joo katsos, osasin lukea (:
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Käytiin homma läpi #ubuntu.fi:llä. On se rikki.
<Thaurwylth> Miulla on ollut joskus 11.10:ssä jännää hommaa tiedostojen tallentumisen kanssa. Tai siis muistelen, että joskus noihin aikoihin jonkin version yhteydessä muutettiin sitä, menevätkö setit oletuksena työpöydälle vai erilliseen lataushakemistoon.
<Thaurwylth> Seuraava jännä kysymys koskee miun aiemminkin puitua ihmettelyä eri kanavista. Mikäs on #ubuntu.fi ja #ubuntu-fi ero?
<Thaurwylth> Aiemmin olen ihmetellyt ainakin sitä, miksi on #[kanava] ja ##[kanava].
<elias_a> Johtunee IRCin anarkistisesta luonteesta.
<elias_a> Eihän sitä voi kukaan estää etteikö joku tekisi toista kanavaa.
<elias_a> Ja tässä tapauksessa #ubuntu.fi lienee jopa vanhempi.
<Tm_T> elias_a: aavistuksen joo, mutta se epävirallinen
<Thaurwylth> No se on tietysti totta. Mie lähinnä mietin, että varmaan Ubuntun kehitysporukka on kumminkin virallinen instanssi, jolla on jokin kanta tähän rakenteeseen.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Mutta kun edelleen silläkään asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa miten ihmiset käyttäytyvät.
<Tm_T> Thaurwylth: me (Ubuntu) kyllä määrätään näistä freenodessa olevista virallisista kanavista mutta ei voida vaikuttaa muihin irc-verkkoihin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-11
<Mkaysi> Mikä olisi oikea paikka raportoida bugi Xubuntua tai Xubuntun asennuksessa olevaa dia-esitystä vastaan? Dia-esitys mainostaa oletuksena tulevaa Thunderbirdiä, jossa erottuu selvästi Enigmailin OpenPGP valikko, mutta Enigmail ei tule Xubuntun mukana.
<Mkaysi> puunakki: alacarte
<Mkaysi> Ai, asia selvisikin jo.
<Echramath> Jännä tää idea integroida Soundcloud Clementineen.
<Max^> jaa
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-12
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Fontello
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pKvFer -> 3x20 Fontello - Viikon VALO #124 | Viikon VALO
<pokkos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658190/ | miks systeemi swappaa vaikka vapaata muistia on ? ja tilanne kärjistyy vielä enemmän jos laitan X:n päälle ja pari tabia chromeen
<puhuri_> kernel on sitä mieltä, että keskusmuistille on parempaakin käyttöä kuin mitä jonkun sovelluksen muisti, mitä se ei käytä
<puhuri_> ts. että swappia on käytössä, ei tarkoita että muistia olisi vähän ja/tai ohjelmat reagoisivat hitaasti
<Echramath> Kernelin kanssa voi olla eri mieltä.
<puhuri_> olennaista onko sinne liikennettä, minkä näkee vaikka "iostat /dev/sda6 2" -komennolla (jos swap on /dev/sda6)
<puhuri> lisää löytyy esim. http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/q83RFa -> swap - How do I configure swappiness? - Ask Ubuntu
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-05
<anacron> mun paketinhallinta on saanu sotkun aikaseks ja se pitäis korjaa sudo dpkg --configure -a:lla
<anacron> oon kokeillu sitä jo aiemmin ja kone meni jumiin
<anacron> onks olemassa jotain -yes vipua dpkg:lle jos se haluaa asentaa jotain paketteja missä aukeaa joku ikkuna missä pitäis tehdä jotain valintoja
<anacron> ts. päivityksen ansiosta netti katkeaa ja pitäis lokaalisti tehdä jotain valintoja ennenkuin se jatkaa
<Echramath> Voiko sille ohjata yesin tulostuksen jos muu ei auta?
<anacron> öö eli miten?
<anacron> tai siis mua vaan kiinnostais tietää et onks sellasta vipua dpkg:lle olemassa mikä forcettais sinne jotku defaultit
<anacron> koska oletan et nyt kun ajan ton komennon niin se alkaa asennella niitä paketteja joiden asennus on jääny kesken
<anacron> ja sit jos siellä on joku tollanen paketti missä pitäis tehdä valintoja ni en voi oikeen tehdä mitään kun kone on jossain itävallassa
<anacron> en siis edes tiedä onko siellä jotain tälläistä, mutta oletan että näin on koska ajoin sen viimeksi screenissä niin luulis että olis menny loppuun asti
<anacron> noh, annan olla toistaiseksi
<fe1ix> morjens, onks villei ideoita miksei freesissä ubuntu 13.10 asennuksessa toimi lankanetti?
<fe1ix> oon toivoton noob ubuntun kans, en osaa tolla kaivella oikee olennaisia tietoja tosta koneesta edes..
<elias_a> fe1ix: Osaatkos avata terminaalin?
<fe1ix> juu
<fe1ix> lspci näyttää et toi on BCM5754 toi verkkokortti
<elias_a> No sitten sinne komento ifconfig
<fe1ix> juu
<elias_a> Mitä sanoo eth0?
<fe1ix> mmm, mikähän tosta on olennaista
<elias_a> Onko toisella rivillä ip-osoite?
<fe1ix> inet6 address vaan
<elias_a> Tähän malliin:
<elias_a> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:14:31:59:18   inet addr:192.168.1.67  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<fe1ix> ei oo tommosta joo
<elias_a> Onko se uusi asennus?
<elias_a> Ja toimiiko wlan?
<fe1ix> on vaa inet6 addr: fe80::219:b9ff:fe1a:1e04/64
<fe1ix> ei oo wlania tolla koneella
<fe1ix> on uusi asennus
<fe1ix> tommone dellin optiplex 745 kone siis
<elias_a> Oletko testannut sitä kytkimen / adsl-modeemin porttia toisella koneella?
<fe1ix> juu
<elias_a> Hetki.
<fe1ix> tossa oli aiemmin xp tossa koneella, ja samalla piuhalla kokeilin laittaa tähän koneeseen mitä käytän nyt
<fe1ix> jea
<fe1ix> nii ja piti sanoa siis, et winxp toimi tolla netillä ongelmitta
<fe1ix> ainii ja asennuksessa toi sano että on netti!
<fe1ix> pitäis kai viel koittaa toimiiko livecd:llä
<jjo> mitä käy jos sä yrität pyytää sille osoitetta dhcp:lla?
<fe1ix> laitanko vaa dhcp terminalii?
<jjo> dhclient eth0
<elias_a> Kato nyt ensin asetuksista, että onko se LAN-piiri asetettu hakemaan IP, jos sellainen konffi on.
<elias_a> Kas - täällä kaikuu.
<fe1ix> ipv4 ja ipv6 kertoo molemmat olevansa automaattisella tuolt verkkoasetuksista
<elias_a> fe1ix: Senkin voisit kertoa, että millä kielellä käytät sitä niin on helpompi neuvoa.
<fe1ix> ja dhclient eth0 ei tuntunu tekevän mitään
<fe1ix> elias_a: suomeksi on
<elias_a> Ok.
<elias_a> fe1ix: Koitas vielä live-cd:llä niin saadaan varmuus siitä, että 1) rauta on vielä ehjää ja 2) että asennuksessa on oikeasti ajuri tolle kortille.
<fe1ix> jees testtaan
<jjo> miksi muuten 13.10?
<fe1ix> sattu olee asennuslevy siihen, jos ei toi ala täst pelaa ni uudempi suosiol
<fe1ix> no nyt oon livecd:llä, ja toimii suoraan
<elias_a> Joku siinä asennuksessa meni sitten persiilleen.
<elias_a> Mutta mikä? :O
<fe1ix> vaikee sanoa, mut oon tehny sen kahdesti, ni vaikee uskoa et mitään kovin uniikkia on tapahtunu
<fe1ix> tjaa
<Mikaela> Miten olisi "sudo dpkg-reconfigure " ja paketin nimi? dhcp-client vai network-manager tai jokin? Voisiko sellainen auttaa?
<fe1ix> testaillaas semmost viel
<fe1ix> kohta kyllä luovutan ja järkkään suosiolla asennusmediaa jolleki uudelle distrolle
<fe1ix> jos vaikka laittas suoraan uusimman lubuntun tikulle, ku tähänki oli tarkotus kuitenki lxde asentaa
<fe1ix> joo no eiköhä se ollu siinä, uutta asennusmediaa järkkäilemään ja huomenna uudestaan
<fe1ix> kiitos kuitenki vaivannäöstä kaikille
<fe1ix> o/ ->
<Lihaisa> Moro
<Lihaisa> Oliskohan kukaan halukas jeesaamaan dlna asiassa
<Lihaisa> pitäisi saada katsottua leffa, mutta uuden 14.04 päivityksen jälkeen mikään ei tunnu toimivan
<Lihaisa> aiemmin käyttänyt Serviota
<elias_a> Mitä tuo dlna tarkoittaa?
<elias_a> Ei ole mitään käsitystä koko aihepiiristä.
<Mikaela> Minulla ei tule mieleen muuta, kuin ovatko paketit "libdvdread4 ubuntu-restricted-extras" ja "libdvdcss" asennettuna. Mikäli libdvdread4 on aennettuna, libdvdcss:n saa komennolla "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh".
<jjo> se on vähän niinko upnp, mutta yksityiskohtaisempi
 * Mikaela keskittyi leffan katsomiseen eikä myöskään tiedä mikä dlna on.
<tietonoita> anteeksi, tulin juuri. missä yhteydessä?
<elias_a> tietonoita: 21:23 < Lihaisa> Moro
<elias_a> 21:23 < Lihaisa> Oliskohan kukaan halukas jeesaamaan dlna asiassa
<elias_a> 21:24 < Lihaisa> pitäisi saada katsottua leffa, mutta uuden 14.04 päivityksen  jälkeen mikään ei tunnu toimivan
<elias_a> 21:24 < Lihaisa> aiemmin käyttänyt Serviota
<jjo> mutta siis se on protokolla jolla liikutellaan mediaa
<elias_a> Olen valaistunut.
<tietonoita> ah. myöskin.
<jjo> aika monet musiikkistriimerit käyttää sitä nykyään
<elias_a> Onkos kanavalla ketään Savonlinnasta tai lähimaastosta?
<jjo> tabletilla voi käskyttää, että musiikkisoitin soittaa musiikkia serveriltä
<jjo> tai näyttä leffoja, mitä nyt ikinä
<Lihaisa> Ei tarvitse edes niin monimutkaisesti.. aiemmin ollut koneella kansio, jota telkkari on toisessa huoneessa langattomasti dlna:n yli lukenut
<elias_a> Minulta kyseltiin, että järjestyiskö heinäkuussa reilun kaupan markkinoille Linux-koju.
<Lihaisa> siihen softa serviio toimi helkkarin hyvin 12.04lts distrolla
<jjo> serviota en tunne ollenkaan, mutta mediatombia ja jotain kevyempää käyttelin aiemmin
<elias_a> Minä en silloin lähde veneestä minnekään eikä vene liiku makeaan veteen ;-)
<jjo> sittemmin siirryin suljettuun softaan ja käyttämään asset upnp:ta, mutta se taitaa tarjoilla vain musiikkia. ehkä.
<Lihaisa> Lueskelin hieman minidlna asiasta, mutta menee niin hifistelyksi (lue. terminaalin käyttämiseksi) että ei jaksaisi säätää
<jjo> joo, minidlna se oli mitä käytin
<jjo> ei ollut pahakaan nakki konffata sitä ja tykkäsin enemmän kuin mediatombista joka tuntui kovin raskaalta
<jjo> joo, asset on audio only
<Lihaisa> Ei varmaankaan, jos on muutama sulka ubuntu-hatussa, mutta mulle erittäin hankalaa. Siksi siis kyselen apua :)
<jjo> twonkykin on näköjään maksullinen :(
<tietonoita> tuntematon aihe. olen itse käyttänyt vain sellaista kuin subsonic
<tietonoita> asentuu mukavasti ja soittaa flashin kautta tai jukeboxina
<jjo> xbmc:ssä taitaa olla upnp-serveri
<jjo> en ole kyllä itse testannut onko siitä mihinkään
<tietonoita> Elias, missä päin Suoma?
<jjo> niin joo ja gnomelle on upnp-systeemi nimellä rygel
<jjo> siinä on serveri ja poikkeuksellisesti myös rendereri
<Lihaisa> (googlettaa rygeliä)
<Lihaisa> eikö ihan oikesti ole mitään sellaista jossa olisi GUI?
<Lihaisa> Ubuntu näyttää kyllä helkkarin kivalta, mutta Pekka perusjätkän osaaminen loppuu aika helposti kesken
<jjo> rygelissä on gui serverin konffaamista varten
<Lihaisa> ok
<jjo> mä viritin siitä juuri itselleni rendereriä, mutta homma jäi vähän kesken, kun aloin tappelmaan ääniasetusten kanssa
<jjo> niin ja siinä mediatombissa on webbikäli josta sen saa konffittua haluamakseen
<elias_a> tietonoita: Tuo tapahtuma siis? Savonlinnassa.
<Lihaisa> Kiitoksia jjo
<Lihaisa> ei jaksa tänään, mutta toi Rygel vaikuttaa lupaavalta
<Lihaisa> morjens!
<tietonoita> elias_a: ah joo vähän kaakana, joo. ollaan.
<tietonoita> Luin juuri, että Subsonic kertoo näin: Play your media on compatible DLNA/UPnP devices.
<tietonoita> sekin tukee sitä dlna asiaa. mutta taitaa olla niin, että se vaatisi pientä tukimaksua kehittäjälle
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-06
<pesasa> Minkä takia Subsonicista onkin forkattu Supersonic :-) https://github.com/Mach5/supersonic
<rhkfin> https://github.com/Mach5/supersonic
<rhkfin> ha
<rhkfin> putty fail
<gildean> pesasa: joku ei halunnu varmaan maksaa niistä lisä-ominaisuuksista tai halus mainokset pois siitä ilmasesta
<gildean> nykyäänhän subsonicin lisenssi taitaa olla kuukausimaksulla
<tietonoita> olen ihan vallan tyytyväinen subsoniciin.
<tietonoita> onko sen rinnalla joku vaihtoetho?
<jjo> nuo useat striimauspalveluthan ovat alkaneet kilpailemaan samalla alueella
<jjo> ainakin google play musiciin ja deezerin saa ladattua omia biisejä jotka ovat sitten kuunneltavissa kaikilla laitteilla
<tietonoita> no ne ei sitten vaan ole hallittavissa olevia.
<jjo> ampache tekee vähän samaa kanssa ja se on omalla koneella pyörivä viritys
<jjo> mutta en kyllä ole varma mitkä kaikki softat osaavat striimata sieltä
<Mikaela> Niiden kotisivuilla on minun tietääkseni jonkinlaista luetteloa.
<jjo> niillä on näköjään yhteensopivuus subsonicin kanssakin, eli samat clientit kelpaa
<jjo> jos sellainen kiinnostaa
<pesasa> tietonoita: Olitkin hetken poissa, eli Subsonicista on forkkina Supersonic. https://github.com/Mach5/supersonic
<tietonoita> ah. sellainen on tullut
<pesasa> Muuten vissiin sama, mutta on riisuttu tuo lisenssisysteemi.
<pesasa> Joka oli ilmeisesti vain md5-summa käyttäjän sähköpostiosoitteesta.
<tietonoita> minulla lienee vielä pitkään Premium subbarista. mutta katson tuota.
<tietonoita> Jos saisi tuonne seuran talolle tykin ja ännet, voisi pitää esittelyn vapaista mediaservereistä
<tietonoita> Itse sain inspiraation kun naapuri hankki Ubuntuunsa SqueezeBoxin
<tietonoita> Sitten löysin Subsonicin, jolla saa tehtyä samat asiat, tosin ei ole erillistä boxia, paitsi että sen saa raspberryyn
<tietonoita> :)
<jjo> no sit on myös upnp josta olikin puhetta tässä joku ilta
<jjo> ainoa vaan, että rendererit on hieman vähissä linuxille
<jjo> ja tuota ei yleensä käytetä julkisen verkon yli
<jjo> monestakin syystä
<Mirv> eikös esim. xbmc toista hyvin kaikki tuollaiset
<jjo> joo, xbmc taitaa osata
<Mikaela> Osaisiko kukaan kertoa miten saadaan Spotify pysymään järkevästi ruudulla? Linux-versio menee itsestään jatkuvasti ruudun ulkopuolelle (minulla on vain yksi näyttö) enkä välillä saa sitä sieltä pois.
<Mikaela> Windows Spotify WINEllä taas käyttää 500% suoritinta, jos sen avaa.
<Mikaela> Olen muuten Lubuntulla.
<jjo> testailin juuri spottaria, kun halusin nähdä onko tuorein päivitys löytänyt tiensä linuxillekin
<jjo> en huomannut mitään ongelmia sen suhteen
<jjo> onko spotify ainoa ohjelma joka käyttäytyy huonosti?
<Mikaela> Ei ole. Androidille se löysi tiensä.
<Mikaela> Ei, toinen ohjelma on Steam, joka pienennettyään hyppii sattumanvaraisesti esille ja sitten kun sen pienentää tai sulkee kokonaan, sen "haamu" jää näytölle ja muut ohjelmat täytyy pienentää ja suurentaa, ennen kuin ne näkyvät taas tavallisesti.
<Mikaela> Pitäisiköhän minun kysyä #lubuntu lla?
<jjo> mulla on itselläni cinnamon, joten en tosiaan tiedä toiminnasta millään muulla työpöydällä
<Mikaela> Kokeilen.
<Sysi> spotify toimi pitkään tosi nätisti winellä
<Mikaela> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461880/what-can-i-do-for-spotify-linux-preview-that-always-goes-out-of-monitor-with-lub
<Mikaela> Minulla ei :(
<Mikaela> Anteeksi, luin väärin, sanoit "toimi".
<ninnnu_> plan c: play.spotify.com
<Mikaela> :(
<Mikaela> Mutta voisin kyllä katsoa, onko siitä tullut järkevämpi. Windows ja Android-versiot olivat muuttaneet ulkoasuaan.
<ninnnu_> ja jos WM on yhtään mistään kotoisin niin ikkunat saa kyllä siirrettyä kun kakkosklikkaa taskbarista sitä softaa ja painaa "move"
<Mikaela> "Nosta, Palauta, Suurenna, Pienennä, Siirrä työtilaan"
<Mikaela> Ymmärtääkseni Openbox, mutta en ole aivan varma.
<ninnnu_> Ehkä mä oon sit tyytyväinen että kirjottelin xubuntun asennusmedian enkä lubuntun. Sit ku vielä joskus pääsis asentamaanki..
<ninnnu_> jos openboxissa ei oo tollasta
<Mikaela> Olen mielestäni nähnyt sellaisen joskus aikaisemmin, mutta jostakin syystä se ei nyt ole missään muussa valikossa, kuin otsikkorivissä, joka on ruudun ulkopuolella.
<Echramath> Milläs vehkeellä nykyään saa ongelmitta telkkarin näkyviin?
<Mikaela> Telkkarilla? :)
<Echramath> Tietokoneeseen, kun kysyn täällä
<Sysi> netistä jollaki virityksellä
<Sysi> Mikaela: semmonen ruma workaround ois käyttää wmctrl:ia siirtämään se tiettyyn pisteeseen
<ninnnu_> Ainakaan korttia joka näkyy "03:07.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)" ei oikein voi suositella. En tiä onko tuki parantunu 13.10+, mutta ainakin 13.04:ssa toimivuus on vähintäänkin epävakaa.
<ninnnu_> parasta on että kun neppailin googlella että "mikä kortti" niin google sano että "tää on hyvä"
<Sysi> samojaki kortteja on paljo eri sisuksilla
<ninnnu_> saattaa olla
<ninnnu_> Tiiä sit, 14h "pikatesti" (josta sitä telkkaria katotaan 2min) Windowsissa osottais että ois ajurivika, mutta yhtä laajalla testillä se läpäisee Linuxissaki testin jos on hyvä päivä
<crope> jos DVB-T niin joku ihan perus usb tikku
<Echramath> No onhan täällä tietty kaapeli.
<Echramath> Mut näkyy jo niillä piiskoilla mitä mukana tulee?
<crope> no sitte joku vanhempi anysee vaikka
<crope> usb vekottimet kuitenki toimii
<crope> muita ei taida ees olla juuri saatavilla ainakaan sellasia jotka toimii linuxissa
<ninnnu_> mun Verkkiksestä mukaan nappaama halpis-sdr..eiku dvbt ei kyl oikee toiminu, tai ainakaan sen nysäantennilla ei kauheesti telkkaria katottu
<pesasa> Anyseen DVB-C-usb-boxit ainakin ovat toimineet. Tosin kun noita on kolme ja koko ajan päällä, niin satunnaisesti näyttää jokin tilttaavan niin, että vetää usb-näppäimistönkin toimimattomaksi. (ehkä parin-kolmen viikon välein)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-07
<knihti> :
<gumrak> Firefox @ 14.04: Olet sulkemassa %S välilehteä. Suljetaanko välilehdet?
<gumrak> mielenkiintoinen
<Mikaela> Eikö se ole aina tehnyt niin?
<Mikaela> Vai sanooko se "%S" eikä numeroa?
<gumrak> sanoo %S
<gumrak> numero olisi mielenkiinnotonta
<Mikaela> Et muuten käytä UTF-8, mutta en tiedä onko se edes tarkoituksesi.
<Mikaela> Mielenkiintoista. Ei se minulla sano, mutta kokeilen.
<gumrak> kas joo
<gumrak> no tuo ei muistuta normaaleja UTF-ongelmia ainakaan ja kyllähän 14.04 sitä käyttää
<Mikaela> Ei kysynyt mitään välilehdistä, vaikka niitä oli useampi. En tosin painanut rasteja.
<Mikaela> Tarkoitin IRC:tä.
<gumrak> juu irciksi tajusin tuon UTF-kommenttisi
<Mikaela> "Olet sulkemassa %S välilehteä. Suljetaanko välilehdet?" Mielenkiintoista, ei se ennen ollut noin.
<Mikaela> Kannattaa kai avata bugiraportti, "ubuntu-bug firefox" päätteeseen.
<Mikaela> !bug
<lubotu3> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-08
<AirPett> test
<anacron> your test is not valid
<Mikaela> !tes
<Mikaela> !test
<lubotu3> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Mikaela> Exists too.
<Mikaela> Oho, tämä on #ubuntu-fi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-09
<Hejkki> jaha, mitenhän ton vdr:n kanssa, sieltä tulee eri kanava ku mitä painan.
<Hejkki> saiko jotenki vdr:stä suoraa tai epäsuoraa päivitettyy kanavat?
<Hejkki> aika hiljasta, no eise mittää. poistun
<Echramath> Toimiiko tää Lubuntu nykyään?
<Mikaela> Tuntuu toimivan.
<Echramath> Katotaan, koitan asentaa tätä virtualboxiin ja tää kaatui
<Echramath> Tarviikohan se jotain ihmemääreitä?
<Mikaela> Olen kyllä aivan fyysisellä Lubuntulla, mutta voit kokeilla "sudo apt install virtualbox-guest-additions"
<Echramath> Enkä voi :)
<Mikaela> Anteeksi, virtualbox-guest-x11
<Mikaela> TTY:n kautta? Vai eikö sinulla ole verkkoakaan?
<Mikaela> Ei vann hetkinen, et saanut asennettua.
<Echramath> No katotaas jos en lataa päivityksiä tai asenna mp3:sta
<Mikaela> Ai valitsit niitä. Minä en koskaan valitse niitä, koska minulla on tullut silloin, kun ne lisättiin asetuksiksi, tunne etteivät ne koskaan toimi.
<Mikaela> Eikö se ole vain "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<gumrak> kai ny mp3 pitää asentaa:)
<Mikaela> Asennuksen jälkeen.
<Echramath> No mä aattelin että nyt sais työpöydä enste
<elias_a> Voi nyt hemmetti. Olisiko ehdotuksia varmuuskopiotyökaluksi kun DejaDup näyttää olevan luokaton buginen skeida?
<elias_a> Vaatimus: varmuuskopiotiedostojen kryptaaminen salasanalla ja inkrementaalivarmistukset.
<ninnnu_> duplicity
<elias_a> Ei siinä taida olla tuota kryptausta.
<ninnnu_> on
<elias_a> Miten mä en löytänyt sitä siitä GUIsta...
<elias_a> Pitää kattoa uudestaan.
<ninnnu_> Kyllä se netissä sanoo features-listassa
<ninnnu_> emmä guista tiä, mä tiiän vain mitä oon lukenu tutoriaaleista että "näin teet hyvän duplicity-cronauksen"
<elias_a> Ai niin kun tossa ei ollut sitä lainkaan.
<Echramath> Nyt se kyllä sittenkin asentui.
<elias_a> Onko muita ehdotuksia kuin duplicity? Kyllä ton konffaus multa onnistuu, mutta on aivan käsittämätöntä jos ei löydy toimivaa GUI-varmuuskopiointiohjelmaa...
<elias_a> ninnnu_: Käytätkö kryptausta?
<elias_a> ninnnu_: En ole aivan varma ymmärränkö aivan oikein tuon GPass-toiminnallisuuden...
<Echramath> Heh, nyt tää virtuaalilubuntu ajaa yksinkertaista apt-gettia to-del-la pitkään, mitähä mää ole sössinyt...
<Iltsu> Echramath, duplicati?
<ninnnu_> elias_a: en mä käytä duplicityä
<elias_a> ninnnu_: Ok.
<elias_a> eikä se näköjään ratkaise mun ongelmaa.
<elias_a> Deja Dup on itseasiassa Duplicity-frontend.
<elias_a> Ja jos se Deja Dup skitsoilee, sama on odotettavissa myös komentoriviltä.
<Iltsu> mut duplicati on jotenki eri
<Echramath> Aikaa, kovasti notkistui kun sai asennettu ne virtualboxin x11-kilkkeet, kai sillä meni kaikki teho vga-emulointiin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-10
<tale> elias_a: Varmuuskopiointiin BackupPC. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/backuppc
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos, mutta tuossakaan ei mainita feature-listassa kryptausta.
<tale> elias_a: Haluat siis varmuuskopion ulkopuolisen tahon ylläpitämälle pilvipalvelimelle ja kryptattuna? Sitten BackupPC ei tosiaan kelpaa.
<tale> elias_a: Mutta voit oman koneen pistää ajamaan BackupPC:tä, ja ottaa varmuuskopiot siihen. Kun ulkopuoliset ei pääse koneeseen ei sen kryptauksenkaan kanssa niin ole väliä.
<puhuri> normi 14.04 on kyllä turkasen hidas virtualboxissa ff ja compiz vie idelenäkin 30% cpu:sta
<Mikaela> Normi = Unity?
<puhuri> jep
<puhuri> onko xubuntu kevyempi vai suoraan lubuntuun
<puhuri> guestaddonit asennettu kyllä
<pesasa> Ei mulla ole ollut ongelmia, mutta olenkin Xubuntua ja Kubuntua testaillut.
<pesasa> puhuri: Onko Virtualboxin asetuksista 3D-kiihdytys päällä.
<pesasa> Se merkitsee paljon.
<ninnnu_> mä oon rullannu ihan ilman ongelmia xubuntua virtualboxissa
<tietonoita> xubuntu on kevyempi ja jos ei compizia tarvitse, kannattaa jättää pois
<puhuri> joudun työn tms. sairauden takia ottamaan win7-läppärin reissuun; ei jaksaisi kantaa kahta läppäriä mutta voi sitä silti ollmukavaa
<ninnnu_> no mulla on töissä W7 hostina ja Xubuntu vboxin sisällä kun ei siellä muuten sais mitään tehtyä. Seamlessin kanssa meni hämmentäväksi kun vboxin sisällä olevat ruudut ei tietenkään kauheesti näkyny alt-tabissa, mutta fullscreeninä ihan jees.
<pesasa> Virtualbox on mielestäni ihan hyvä ratkaisu tommoseen. Itse ajelin 2,5 vuotta Kubuntua Virtualboxissa työkoneella (MacBook Air).
<pesasa> Oli hyödyllinen siinäkin vaiheessa, kun Air hajosi alta (näppäimistö sekosi). Virtuaalikone oli helppo kopsia uudelle koneelle ja jatkaa töitä.
<puhuri> oliko tuo 3d-kiihdytys siinä extension-paketissa
<Mikaela> Lubuntu taitaa olla kevyin.
<Mikaela> Oletuksena
<Kilpuri> joko siitä Lubuntusta on julkaistu se pitkän tuen versio ja jos on, niin mikä sen numero on?
<ninnnu_> 14.04
<ninnnu_> Ne paketit joiden kannalta LTS:llä on eniten merkitystä on samat kaikissa (kernel, peruskirjastot, selain), niin ei sillä oo kauheesti väliä mikä kirjain siinä alussa on.
<tietonoita> Jos kone on resursseiltaan heikko, on Xubuntu ja Lubuntu parempi vaihtoehto asennettessa.
<Kilpuri> No juu.  Olen pärjännyt Ubuntulla mutta jos johonkin vanhaan pitäisi laittaa jotain, niin ehkä sitä Lubuntua voisi kokeilla. (riippuen asentaako sen itselleen vai jollekin muulle. Itselleni laittaisin Puppyn)
<Kilpuri> Melko vanhoissakin koneissa Ubuntu pyörii sen verran mitä tarvitseekin ja jopa liukkaammin, kuin tukkoon mennyt XP, varsinkin jos siihen XPhen oli laitettu joku virustorjunta...
<puhuri> lubuntu toimii ihan rivakasti 2005 vuoden läppärissä, ero xp:n aika iso
<puhuri> mikäs paketti pitää poistaa, että unity desktopin saa pois, mutta libreofficet yms jää?
<puhuri> ei se hirveästi tietty vie tilaa
<ninnnu_> no jos vain asentaa esim. xfce4:n tai lxde:n
<ninnnu_> niin saa sen vaihtoehtoisen ikkunointihärvelin valkkoon
<pesasa> puhuri: Siitä Virtualboxin hallintakäyttöliittymästä (josta koneita käynnistetään) valitset sen virtuaalikoneesi ja sen näyttöasetuksista rasti ruutuun 3D-kiihdytysten kohdalle.
<pesasa> Ei ole extension-paketissa vaan ihan noita virtuaalikoneen asetuksia (siellä host-puolella tehtäviä).
<pesasa> Ainakin oman kokemuksen mukan Unity on hyvinkin tahmainen, jos 3D-kiihdytykset eivät ole päällä.
<Mikaela> Eikö se ole Windows-only vai oliko 2D Windows-only?
<pesasa> 2D ilmeisesti. Ainakin se valittaa, jos 2D-kohtaan laittaa ruksin, että "epäoptimaaliset asetukset".
<Echramath> Mikähän ihme siinä on et se ei toimi Linuxissa, eikö sitä vaan ole tehty
<Mikaela> OOk
<elias_a> tale: Olen ihan tietoisesti keskittänyt kaikki backupit ulkoiseen pilveen.
<elias_a> Tekee huomattavan yksinkertaista jos joutuu palauttelemaan datoja reissun päällä.
<elias_a> asioista huomattavan yksinkertaisia..
<puhuri> gui backupeille kuuluu oudolta, toki konfiguraatio-wizardi ja palautukseen pitää ehkä olla joku
<puhuri> itse olen monta vuotta käyttänyt bup:ia - omalle serverille ei tarvitse kryptauksesta (kotidatoille) välittää
<puhuri> palautuksessa on hyvä olla koneessa tarpeeksi muistia - kun on muutama tuhat snapshottia ja noin tera tallennettua niin 4G keskusmuistia käy niukaksi
<puhuri> onnistuu (jos on 64-bittinen versio), mutta on hiiiiiidasta. Tallentaminen menee sujuvasti kyllä tuollakin muistilla.
<tapanik_> ubuntu meni freeze
<tapanik_> piti boottaa
<tapanik_> näppäimet ei toimineet, ei hiiri
<Mikaela> Menin vihdoinkin valittamaan aiheesta http://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-and/Linux-client-is-unusable/td-p/786405 . Jos täällä on muita Linux-Spotify (desktop) käyttäjiä, kävisittekö painelemassa näppäimiä, siellä on kohtana 2. ettei albumeja ja muita uutuuksia tueta?
<Mikaela> Ja nyt menee offtopiciksi, mutta oletteko saaneet play.spotify.com scrobblausta toimimaan?
<puhuri> xfce pyörii aika reilusti rivakammin
<puhuri> pitää vaan totutella vaakasuuntasiin työtiloihin takaisin
<Mikaela> Eikö siihenkin saa useamman rivin?
<puhuri> saa, mutta kun se osoitin on yläpalkissa niin menee pieneksi
<puhuri> pystysuuntaisia käyttänyt vain 12.04:stä lähtien ja sitä ennen vaaksuuntaisia ja 90-luvun alkupuolelta 2x2 ruudukkoa
<puhuri> eli enköhän sopeudu :-)(
<Mirv> Mikaela: paineltu, en kyllä ole osannut kaivata kun en ole tietoinen ko uusista ominaisuuksista
<Mirv> plus pääasiassa yhden näytön koneella käytössä (ja Jollassa)
<Mirv> oon kyllä pistänyt merkille että kovin vähän on nyt hetkeen tullut päivityksiä
<Mikaela> :)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-11
<xzavier> hello everyone.
<xzavier> i got a problem on ubuntu 14.04.
<xzavier> The brightness can not be saved when i reboot computer.
<xzavier> Does anyone has that problem?
<gumrak> jaa-ahmustabrightness on 12.04:ssäkin mitä sattuu bootin jälkeen,yleensä täysillä tossa mun Compaqissa
<Mikaela> Minusta tuntuu, että tuo xzavier tarkoitti mennä kanavalle #ubuntu.
<surfontech_> Hi all
<tietonoita> morjens
<Echramath> Meiltä ei sitten löydy viiksiä.
<tietonoita> voivoi
<Mikaela> ?
<Harriv> mitenkä saisi luotua virtuaalisen kovalevyn?
<Harriv> tämä ohje ei tunnu toimivan: http://lnx.cx/docs/vdg/output/Virtual-Disk-Operations.html#VDG-Cookbook-Create-Simple-Images
<Harriv> kpartx ei näytä tekemän mitään
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-04
<Mirv> mielenkiintosta, Suomen Dell-valikoimaan tulee taas vähän eri variantit XPS 13 Ubuntusta kuin muualle - kaikissa i7-5600U, 8GB RAM, 256GB HDD, ainoastaan näyttö joko FullHD tai QHD+
<StockAntenna> Linus haukkui kerran läppäreiden näytöt
<StockAntenna> kenties Dell ei laita huononäyttöisiä vapaalla käyttiksellä markkinoille
<Mirv> http://ubuntuonair.com/ Markin keynote + w:n nimen paljastus, alkoi 5 min sitten
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-05
<rhkfin_> Announcing the “wily werewolf” // http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1468
<Mikaela> 15.10?
<Tm_T> se
<rhkfin_> X Y ja Z vielä jäljellä - meneekö sen jälkeen uusi kierros vai uusi nimeämisstandardi..? Onhan noita releaseja jo kertynyt hyvä määrä.
<Mirv> ehdotan Å-, Ä- ja Ö-julkaisuja
<rhkfin_> Sen jälkeen voi vaihtaa merkistöä..
<Mirv> Ubuntu 18.10 'Öhisevä Ökkömönkiäinen'
<Mirv> siinä olis tavaamista maailmalla
<ath> Seuraavaksi kiinalaisilla merkeillä ja sitten on oikeasti vaikeaa.
<Tm_T> kiinalaisia merkkejä tunnetaan liikaa maailmalla
<Tm_T> miten olis nuolenpääkirjoitus?
<Tm_T> tjms
<pesasa> Mirv: Örisevä Örkki?
<Mirv> ah, tuo on parempi
<Tm_T> ...keskiverto teekkari vappuna?
<puhuri> näyttäisi siltä, että ptiäisi virittää taas dvb-t serveri . Mikäs on nykyään tilanne, ei varmaan löydy T/T2 kortteja linux-tuella?
<elias_a> Olisko noin huonosti?
<StockAntenna> kyllähän ainakin RTL2832U-piirillä olevat ovat hyvinkin tuettuja
<puhuri> totta, taitaa olls hyllyssäkin yksi
<puhuri> muistaakseni vain vdr:llä oli ongemia noiden usb-tikkujen kanssa kun viimeeksi kokeilin (tai sitten johtui siitä tikusta)
<puhuri> ja vdr:ssä on turhia(kin) omininaisuuksia
<puhuri> kokemuksia https://tvheadend.org/ :sta?
<StockAntenna> neljä pulikkaa on hallussa nykyään noita rtlsdr:ä
<StockAntenna> kerran sain VLC:llä kanavalistan, mutta kuvaa ei tullut
<StockAntenna> noi eivät toki olekaan tv-käyttöön, joten en ole jaksanut säätää
<pesasa> Taisi ongelmaa olla enemmän dvb-c-puolella, kun se taitaa olla maailmalla vähän harvinaisempi juttu.
<StockAntenna> on varmaan, en c:tä tunne juurikaan
<pesasa> Lähinnä Anyseen dvb-c-usb-laitteet toimivat (ainakin johonkin versioon saakka) ja joku Terratechin korttin (johonkin versioon).
<ninnnu_> Mun Terratech dvb-c on ollu melko epävakaa
<ninnnu_> Kuvaa tulee jos siltä tuntuu
<pesasa> ninnnu_: Mulla oli joskus ihan hyvin toimiva Terratech, mutta siitä on nyt jo vuosia.
<pesasa> Muistikuvani on, että siinä oli just joku versiojuttu. Kortti täsmälleen saman niminen, mutta piirit vaihtuneet tai jotain vastaavaa.
<puhuri> sehän on aina ollut, että samalla tuotenimellä myydään montaa rautaa - ja yleensä se uudempi ei toimi
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/SQLite
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/DB_Browser_for_SQLite
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-06
<tabasko> heps, nyt ei meinaa onnistua greppailu :)
<tabasko> jos tahdon etsiä logeista esim sähköpostiosoitetta "from=<'mitavaan'@domain.fi>" mitä regexiä pitäisi käyttää grepissä
<tabasko> tähti konsolityyliin ei näytä toimivan
<ansa> grep -E "from=<.*@domain\.fi>"
<tabasko> ansa: kiitos :) kokeilinkin tuota .* comboa mutten tajunnut käyttää slashiä .fi:n edessä
<ansa> ois senkin kyllä pitänyt mätsätä, piste mätsää mihin tahansa merkkiin
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-07
<mietaa> Moro kaikille :)
<mietaa> Osaiskos joku auttaa? Olen laittamassa web-kameran live kuvaa kotisivuilleni. Palvelimena on ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ja löysin tällaisen ohjeen http://www.linux.fi/wiki/Web-kameran_kuva_verkkoon ainoa ongelma on ettei tuota camE ohjelmaa ilmeisesti enää löydy?
<mietaa> Ainiin ja kameran ajurit pitäis olla UVC
<Tekno_> no voiko kuvan kaappaus olla live-kuvaa.
<Tekno_> mikset tekis ihan oikeaa videokuvaa
<mietaa> onkos siihen millaisia ohjeita?
<elias_a> mietaa: Minusta olet nyt vähän hakoteillä.
<elias_a> mietaa: Jos se kamera striimaa jo verkkoon (=webcam), upotat vain sen videon johonkin sivuun.
<mietaa> ei striimaa vielä
<elias_a> mietaa: Ei siinä ole kyse palvelimesta vaan sen sivun HTML-koodista, johon se video upotetaan.
<elias_a> mietaa: Mikä se kamera on?
<mietaa> microsoft lifecam vx-800
<pesasa> elias_a: Taidat nyt ajatella jotain itsenäisesti toimivaa kameraa etkä usb-laitetta.
<elias_a> pesasa: Jaa tässä sotketaan nyt käsitteitä?
<elias_a> No nyt ymmärsin.
<pesasa> elias_a: https://www.google.fi/search?q=webcam&tbm=isch
<elias_a> pesasa: Jep. Kiitos muistutuksesta. Olin jo unohtanut kokonaan, että tuollaisiakin on olemassa. :P
<mietaa> En ehkä selittänyt oikein mutta siis, mulla on tällä hetkellä ubuntu palvelin, ja nyt pitäisi saada asennettua tuo usb kamera, ja videokuva sivuille :D
<elias_a> mietaa: Onko sulla siinä palvelimessa graafinen käyttöympäristö vai headless-asennus?
<mietaa> headless
<pesasa> mietaa: En tiedä, miten toimii esimerkiksi webcam -nimisestä paketista asentuva ohjelma.
<elias_a> Testaa sitä kameraa jollain muulla koneella jossa on vastaava ubuntu. Aloita esim. cheese-ohjelmalla testaamalla.
<pesasa> "image grabber and uploader This package provides an utility that captures images from a video4linux device such as bttv, annotates them and uploads them to a webserver in an endless loop using FTP or SSH."
<pesasa> Toki, jos on samalla koneella, niin tuosta voi varmaan unohtaa tuon FTP/SSH -osuuden.
<elias_a> mietaa: Sitten kun olet kaivanut esiin parametrit on helpompi operoida ilman kuvaa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Muutama vuosi sitten tuossa webcam-softassa oli aika pahoja puutteita video4linux v2-laitteiden kanssa.
<elias_a> Kokeilemalla toki selviää.
<jjo> mulla on paketti nimeltä motion tarjoamassa kuvaa verkkoon
<jjo> tosin sitä ei ole upotettu mihinkääön webbisivuun
<elias_a> Oma kokemus USB-kamerat ja linux-yhdistelmästä on se, että säätämistä riittää.
<elias_a> jjo: Osaako se sellaisenkin se motion nykyään?
<Tm_T> oma kokemus on että töks ja toimii ):
<Tm_T> joskus 9-10 vuotta sitten piti vähän säätää
<jjo> mulla on tuo raspilla jossa on kameramoduli
<elias_a> jjo: Alunperinhän se ei on liikkeentunnistusalgoritmikirjasto.
<elias_a> Siis on sellainen.
<elias_a> jjo: Mä käytän sitä zoneminder-nimisen kameravalvontasoftan osana.
<pesasa> mietaa: Sitten on tietty uvccapture.
<jjo> joo siis, minusta se hoitaa sen tai käskyttää jotain muuta riippuvuutena asentunutta softaa
<jjo> suurin säätäminen oli tuon raspin webbikameran saamisessa v4l:n kautta toimivaksi
<elias_a> jjo: Sama kokemus on mulla. Hyvä jos Tm_T :llä on ollut plug&play. Mulla ei ole ollut koskaan.
<jjo> on mullakin kyl usb-kamerat toimineet sen mitä on niitä kokeillut
<elias_a> Ei kun on! Silloin kun hankin kameran siten, että menin kauppaan ja sanoin, että pitää toimia Ubuntussa - saanko testata?
<pesasa> Sellainen Microsoftin vähän parempi Lifecam on toiminut ihan kivasti: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/_base_v1//products/lifecam-cinema/ic_lcc_2_otherviews01.jpg
<elias_a> No ei mua kannata sikäli kuunnella, että en mä ole noita käyttänyt vuosiin kun läppärissä on sisäänrakennettuna kamera.
<mietaa> Ei tarvisi olla edes laadukas kamera kunhan vain video/kuva joka päivittyy muutaman kerran esim 10sekunnissa ja saisi striimattua sivuille niin kelpaisi :)
<pesasa> Eli riittää ohjelma, joka ottaa kuvakaappauksen kameralta ja kopioi sen haluttuun paikkaan. Webbisivulle sitten automaattinen refresh tasaisin väliajoin. Ei pitäisi olla paha.
<pesasa> Eli esimerkiksi tuo uvccapture.
<mietaa> jep ja sitten kun saisi vielä niin että se kuva aina korvataan uudella kuvalla niin ei palvelin täyty turhaan..
<pesasa> Eli kopioi vaan samaan paikkaan samalla nimellä. Silloin sivun päivitys (selaimessa) näyttää uuden päivittyneen kuvan.
<StockAntenna> mullon ollut tuollainen järjestely upuntussa, että netistä otetulla skriptillä otetaan kuvia läppärin kameralla ja työnnetään ftp:llä nettisivulle
<mietaa> mitenkäs tuota cheeseä käytetään? kun ei ole graafista työpöytää :D
<elias_a> mietaa: No mähän sanoin, että käytät sitä toisessa koneessa jossa on äksä.
<StockAntenna> juu
<elias_a> Jaa. Enpäs tainnutkaan sanoa sitä selvästi.
<mietaa> Eiku joo oho, pahoitteluni
<elias_a> Se testaaminen kannattaa kyllä tehdä koneella, jossa on äksä.
<Mikaela> ainakin fswebcam on komentorivipohjainen
<Mikaela> fswebcam tiedostonimi.jgp
<elias_a> Tässä on tavoitteena se, että saadaan se striimi toimimaan.
<elias_a> Se on kertaluokkaa monimutkaisempi asia kun saada yksi ruutu talteen sieltä.
<Mikaela> tuolla on jokin -l lippu, "Continually capture images. The tme between images is speciied in seconds."
<Mikaela> mutta ei taida olla sama asia mitä tässä haetaan
<rhkfin_> Mä viritin vastaavan motionilla, se tarjoaa suoraan http-palvelimen mistä voi kuvaa tarkkailla. Päivittyy esim. 3 kuvaa/sek (jos yhteydet, levyt jne riittävän nopeat jne)
<rhkfin_> linux wikin came on tosiaan näköjään tippunut 10.04:n jälkeen pois Ubuntun pakettivarastoista :(
<rhkfin_> Mikaela: yritä ensin saada se fswebcam pyörimään sellaisenaan ja välitavoitteina a) kertoa, että tunnistaa kameran b) kirjoittamaan kuva levylle c) sitten weppisivu joka hakee palvelimelta ko. kuvan (oletuksena, että ko. palvelin näkyy verkkoon jnejnejne)
<rhkfin_> eikun siis mietaa ^
<rhkfin_> mietaa: täällä fswebcam -ohje: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/usage/webcams/
<mietaa> Okei kiitoksia, palaan asiaan ollanpäälle
<rhkfin_> Odottelemme ollanpäällä asiaan palaamista :)
<Mikaela> mihin tuota skriptiä tarvitsee? miksei vain suoraan `fswebcam -r 1280x720 --no-banner /home/pi/webcam/$(date -Is).jpg` ?
<rhkfin_> Äkkiseltään katsoen ei mihinkään..
<elias_a> Mikaela: Riippuu siitä mitä halutaan.
<Mikaela> mitä tuossa skriptissä siis halutaan?
<elias_a> Jos halutaan mahdollisimman hyvä videostriimi siitä kamerasta, erillisten kuvien kaappaaminen ja niistä striimin tekeminen ei välttämättä ole järkevää.
<elias_a> Se kevympi vaihtoehto olisi käyttää sitä samaa streamia mitä se kamerakin sylkee ulos.
<Mikaela> siis kuvittelin sinun tarkoittavan skriptiä tuolla sivulla
<elias_a> Sori. Puhuin ristiin.
<elias_a> Menenpä samantien auringonpaisteeseen oikomaan ristiin menneitä sähköjohtoja. :P
<Mikaela> Kotkassa ainakin sataa vettä
<Mikaela> mutta taisit tarkoittaa jotakin tälläistä kuvien nappaamisen sijaan https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28884538/nginxrtmp-setups-with-usb-camera
<elias_a> Täällä ei ole pilven pilveä taivaalla.
<Mikaela> kuulostaa kivalta
<StockAntenna> vaihtelevia ovat #ubuntu-fi:n säät
<elias_a> Mikaela: Mun käsitys USB-kameroista on se, että niistä tulee yleisimmin ihan jatkuvaa videosignaalia. En muista tarkkaan minkälaista se on, mutta kuitenkin videosignaalia.
<Mikaela> tuolla olevalla vlc-komennolla ainakin minulla tulee kuva näkyviin vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 ja ymmärtääkseni tuossa oli tarkoitus saada verkkosivulle livekuvaa
<elias_a> Ja mun pointti on siis se, että kaikkein järkevintä on kaivaa esiin se, mikä se kameran syöttämä videosignaali on muodoltaan ja hyödyntää joko sitä muuntamatta tai sitten tehdä esim. tuon linkin kuvaama muunnos ffmpegillä.
<Mikaela> ok
<elias_a> Jos ei ole esim. tarvetta muuttaa kameran natiiviresoluutiosta videota pienemmäksi, ei kannata muuttaa.
<elias_a> Syy: pikseleiten välit "täytetään" interpoloimalla.
<elias_a> Jos signaalia ei tarvitse muuttaa, sitä ei kannata muuttaa/muuntaa muuksi.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-08
<puhuri> ei kernelipäivitys (ja buutti) auttanut wlan-ongelmaan, autentikaatio (wpa-eap) menee läpi mutta assosiointi ei sitten ei onnaa. No kaapeli on keksitty :-(
<elias_a> puhuri: pesasa on maininnut myös ongelmista wlanin kanssa. Minullakin on ajoittaisia, jotka ilmenevät niin, että dns häviää. Jotain on kyllä nyt rikottu/sotkettu.
<puhuri> pitää testata jollain live-usb:llä jos sillä toimisi. Työt vaan häiritsee debuggausta :-P
<elias_a> puhuri: Se on hyvä kun on töitä jotka häiritsee. :P
<tale> Ei ihan Ubuntu-asiaa, mutta onko http://muistio.tieke.fi/ lisäksi muita Etherpad-klooneja jotka on Suomessa ja ehkä parempia kuin tuo?
<ninnnu_> kirjoitusalusta.fi?
<ninnnu_> en kyl välttämättä väittäisi paremmaksi
<tale> ninnnu_: tuo on Helsingin Hacklab, se vois olla meriitti tai sitten ei.
<ninnnu_> Mä en ees tienny että se on jonku hacklabin tuote..
<ninnnu_> tai ylläpitämä
<anacron> ei se olekkaan, me lähinnä tuetaan sitä ettei sitä ajeta alas
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-10
<turkka> Moro. Mistä voi johtua kun yrittää vaihtaa vanhaan pöytäkoneeseen näytönohjainta niin vaihdon jälkeen ei muuta tapahdu kun että kaikki mahdolliset tuulettimet huutaa ja muuta ei tapahdu? Virtalähdekö? Ei kuitenkaan oo sen kummempi kortti kun Nvidia 8600gt
<ninnnu_> kyl vanhemmatkin näytönohjaimet osaa syödä sähköä
<ninnnu_> IMO ihan mahdollista että se uus kortti ny vain haluaa enemmän sähköä kui poweri osaa antaa
<mjr> eihän siinä oo joku ylimääräinen virtatöpseli johon oot unohtanu antaa virtaa?
<turkka> http://www.ascendtech.us/nvidia-geforce-8600gt-512mb-dvi-hdmi-tv_i_vc512hp51887647.aspx
<turkka> tommonen kortti ja on siinä tuollainen 2-pinninen liitin mutta eikös virtaliittimet oo 4 tahi 6?
<turkka> Pikkusen nimittäin juna jättänyt näiltä osin kun itellä on viimeks ollu pöytäkone vuonna 1998... :)
<Iltsu> voi juku, 8600gt
<Iltsu> se on jostaa kymmenen vuoden takaa?
<Echramath> On tässä vielä pari vuotta aikaa...
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/KDE_Connect
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-12
<StockAntenna> saakos tässä lupuntussa mitenkään lisättyä softaa "start-valikkoon" jos se ei asennuksessa itse halua mennä sinne?
<Hejkki> moro, jostakin syystä ubuntu-gnome 16-04 asennus ei etene, jumi eka kohtaan jossa valittiin haluaako ladata päivitykset samalla, peruutin ja aloin uudestaan, niin yt jumii kohtaan "Poistetaan ristiriitaisia käyttöjärjetelmätietoja"
<Hejkki> ollut jo ikuisuuden siinä, tuskin se mitään tekee
<Hejkki> ei lue levyä eikä ole mitään kopioinut levyltä kovalevylle
<sivir> varmaan helpoimmalla pääset poistamalla osioinnit ja asentavan kokonaan uudestaan
<Hejkki> ei voi, on niin paljon säästettävää. Siirsin tavarat /Wanhaa -osioon
<Hejkki> muuten levy on tyhjä, vain tuo hakemisto on
<Hejkki> sori, siis ei osioon vaan hakemistoon
<Hejkki> no jos löydän jotaki mihin pistän, niin mitä osiotyyppiä (filesystem) suositellaan nykyään
<Hejkki> ubuntulle
<elias_a_> ext4 on ihan hyvä
<Hejkki> ok
<Hejkki> se se on nyt
<elias_a_> Sitä käytän itse. Ei ole sekoillut.
<Hejkki> noni, nyt selvis mikä tuossa ubuntun asennuksessa jumii. se ei osaa mounttia windows-osiota jonka laitoin menemään /Windows asennuksen aikana
<Hejkki> wanha bugi jota eivät ole 13.04:n jälkeen vieläkään korjanneet
<Hejkki> noni, asennettu
<Hejkki> miten digikam-ohjelmaan saa useamman kansion sinne mistä se hakee kuvat? Ihan tyhmää että ei oo suoraan toimintoa siihen
<Hejkki> en todellakaan halua kopioida eri levyltä yhdelle levylle jokasta kuvaa
<Hejkki> aini onhan tuol
<Hejkki> paitti ettei toi toiminto toimi, kokoelmien lisääminen
<Hejkki> joo, voi tietty johtua siitä, että mullon 311 gigaa kuvia
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-14
<Hejkki> eipä ois uskonu näin aktiiviseks tätä kanavaa
<Akuli> Noniin :D
<Hejkki> :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-15
<Chermiina> Isomokainen avunpyyntö.. Menin ja asensin Ubuntu 16.04 (päivitin vanhemmasta versiosta) ja nyt kauhukseni huomasin, että tästä puuttuu kokonaan X-Chat IRC -client (jota siis oon vuosikaudet käyttänyt).. Vain Gnomen versio löytyi, mutta tämä on kyllä melkoisen.. hmmm.. miten sen sanoisin.. ei asiallinen minulle, joka olen melko pihalla useimmista irc -käskyistä..
<Chermiina> aiemmin sain kaikki automaattiset authaamiset yms. mutta nyt ei löydy siihen edes mitään sopivaa paikkaa
<ninnnu> hexchat väittää olevansa johdannainen x-chat 2:sta
<Chermiina> hexchat? Okei, pitää katsoa se
<Chermiina> onkohan se suomenkielinen?
<ninnnu> hexchat-commonin tiedostolistasta voisi veikata että joo
<Chermiina> joo googlenkin mukaan näin on
<Chermiina> mutta ihmettelen tuota kun tuolla on maininta että suositellaan vanhemmille kuin 14.04..?
<Chermiina> tosin se löytyy sovellusvalikosta..
<Chermiina> Jaahas.. Joku on asetuksissa vikana tms, kun se ei toimi.. Siis ei yhdistä verkkoon... Joku osaako neuvoa, että mikä mahtaa olla syy?
<Akuli> Millainen nettiyhteys? Nettitikku, piuha, wifi?
<Echramath> Pelkästään se hexchat vai?
 * Akuli lukee lokin
<Akuli> Chermiina, hexchat on suoraan sanottuna kamala, aja "sudo apt-get install xchat && sudo apt-get remove hexchat" niin asiat on vähän paremmin :)
<Akuli> Sitten siirrä vanhasta kotikansiostasi jos sen säilytit (tai saattaa olla ettei tarvitse siirtää mitään) niin .xchat2-kansio nykyiseen kotikansioon, niin ei tarvitse tehdä asetuksiakaan uudelleen.
<Chermiina> Pakettia xchat ei ole saatavilla, mutta toinen paketti viittaa siihen.
<Chermiina> Tämä voi tarkoittaa paketin puuttuvan, olevan vanhentunut tai
<Chermiina> saatavilla vain jostain muusta lähteestä
<Chermiina> E: Paketille ”xchat” ei löydy ehdotettavia asennettavia versioita
<Chermiina> :(
<Akuli> Mitäs ihmettä.
<Chermiina> sepä se
<Akuli> Tossa kohtaa lataisin varmaan sen 14.04:n reposta.
<Chermiina> eli..?
<Akuli> Lataa nämä kotikansioon http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xchat-common http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xchat
<Akuli> valitse tietenkin oikea versio, esim amd64 jos on 64-bittinen ubuntu ja i386 jos 32-bittinen
<Chermiina> jotenkin toi gnomen xchat oli hakenu ne mun asetukset, koska authaa automaattisesti, joten ne tiedostot varmaan on siellä olemassa
<Chermiina> ööö.. mistäs mä sen näin?
<Akuli> gnomen xchat?
<Chermiina> niin
<Chermiina> kun piti sen päivityksen jälkeen saaha joku irkkiohjelma
<Chermiina> ja xchat kun hain, niin antoi vain sen gnomen
<Akuli> No ton 14.04-version pitäisi toimia.
<Akuli> Tai jos haluat asian helposti tehdä niin voin vaikka kirjoittaa skriptin joka asentaa sen sulle :)
<Chermiina> kirjoitin Akuli sun privaan
<Akuli> joo
<Echramath> Onhan sulla vaan joku .xchat tms kotihakemistossa
<Akuli> xchat tekee oletuksena .xchat2-kansion
<Akuli> enkä oikein usko että se on mihinkään kadonnut
<Echramath> Yleisesti ohjelman poistaminen ei koske käyttäjien asetustiedostoihin
<Akuli> niin, edes purgella
<Akuli> Noniin, saatiin xchat toimimaan.
<Akuli> Aika kikkailuksihan se meni. Tein Chermiinalle oman hienon .deb-paketinkin mutta toimii.
<Chermiina> Joo, toimii :)
<Chermiina> ja kiitos vielä Akuli
<Akuli> Ei mitään :)
<Chermiina> seuraavaksi kun pyydän apua, niin pitää muistaa se hommeli :)
<Chermiina> ja muille tiedoksi, että tuli paljon erinimisiä tiedostoja ja kansioita tehtyä.. Hommeli on seuraavan nimi
<ninnnu> tai sitten aika opetella käyttämään jotain vähemmän deprekoitunutta irkkainta..
<Akuli> ninnnu, en jaksa hexchatin kaatuilua ja huonoja suomennoksia, en sitten tiedä onko vika minussa vai siinä :)
<ninnnu> Akuli: mä kirjoitin vain "xchat" packages.ubuntu.comiin ja luin pakettikuvaukesn
<ninnnu> en oo ikinä edes nähny Hexchattia, x-chatinkin avasin viimeeksi yli 5v sitten :P
<Akuli> Se on sitten ubuntun näkemys ;)
<Mikaela> XChat is not developed anymore and has multiple issues like missing SASL (automatic login before being visible on network) support and not supporting TLS (which means you cannot *securely* connect to most of networks and bouncers). You can use your current config with HexChat (instructions: http://goo.gl/qqnBsh). HexChat's homepage: http://goo.gl/HIQ6V0
<Mikaela> Akuli: joten mieluiten xchattia ei suositella, toivon että se poistetaan repoista lähiaikoina ellei ole jo poistettu
<Akuli> onhan se
<Chermiina> on.. siksi se onkin ongelma
<Akuli> mutta tämä kaatuilee paljon vähemmän kuin hexchat ja suomennoksetkin on parempia
<Akuli> tosin systemd:nkin voisi poistaa repoista :) samaa voi sanoa siitä kaatuilun osalta
<Mikaela> Akuli: mikäli näet suomennuksissa jotakin ongelmaa, parannusehdotukset ovat varmasti tervetulleita. https://www.transifex.com/hexchat/hexchat/ … systemd:tä ja xchattia taas ei voi tässä tapauksessa verrata keskenään, koska systemd:tä kehitetään aktiivisesti, kun taas xchat on ollut kuollut jo ainakin kaksi vuotta. … Bugeja taas voi raportoida joko `ubuntu-bug hexchat` tai suoraan
<Mikaela> https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues
<Akuli> Mikaela, joku oli lähettänyt eivätkä olleet ottaneet vastaan, minä en edes jaksa yrittää
<Akuli> aika surkeaa työtä koko hexchat-tiimiltä, pilasivat toimivan ohjelman
<Mikaela> Akuli: kuka on tämä joku? voin kysyä HexChat:ilta kommenttia.
<Akuli> en muista enää monta kuukautta aikaa
<Akuli> silloin pyörin lähinnä minttikanavilla, mutta ainakaan minä en hexchattiä käytä niin kauan kuin xchat pyörii. sitten kirjoitan vaikka oman irkkaimen jos tarvii.
<Mikaela> saan sellaisen käsityksen että tunnette toisenne ja teillä on yhteistyöongelmia (ovat pyytäneet käännösten parantamista ja kaatumisten ilmoitusta, jota kuitenkaan ei ilmeisesti ole tapahtunut)
<Akuli> en ole jaksanut kaatuilusta ilmoittaa kun tapahtuu niin randomisti ettei siitä oikein mitään tarkkaa voi sanoa
<Chermiina> Minäkin olen kyllä xchatin kannattaja
<Chermiina> siis tämä on mulle se ainoa oikea
<elias_a_> Huh
<Chermiina> kokeilin sitä hexchattia mutta se ei edes menny verkkoon
<Chermiina> siis sillä ei päässy irkkiin
<elias_a_> Kai te sitten pidätte 24/7/365 jotain konetta päällä kotona, jotta irkki on aina päällä?
<Chermiina> miks pitäsin?
<Mikaela> Chermiina: millainen virheilmoitus hexchatilla tuli?
<Chermiina> ei mulla tartte olla aina irkki päällä
<Chermiina> ei mitään
<Chermiina> se ei yhdistäny
<Chermiina> tai siis
<Chermiina> kai se joku tyyliin: "etsitään seuraavaa *mikälie se onkaan se palvelin*"
<elias_a_> Mitäs iloa irkistä on jos se ei ole koko ajan päällä?
<Chermiina> ja sit se meni se "ritariässänautoviiva" tossa alhaalla
<Mikaela> Mitä palvelimia oli määritetty tai minne se yritti yhdistää?
<Chermiina> quakenettiin
<Chermiina> irc.quakenet.org...
<Chermiina> .fi
<Chermiina> .se
<Chermiina> .no
<Chermiina> olihan noita
<Chermiina> tää menee kerralla
<Mikaela> ja mihin porttiin se yritti yhdistää? oliko SSL-vaatiminen päällä?
<Chermiina> mistä minä sen tiedän
<Mikaela> irc.quakenet.fi ja irc.quakenet.org eivät muuten ole olemassakaan
<Chermiina> tiedän vaan että se ei toiminu
<Chermiina> ai eikö?
<Chermiina> kyllä se joskus oli
<Chermiina> kun käytin terminalia
<Mikaela> tiedät sen siitä, että HexChat kertoi sen sinulle. "* Connecting to chat.freenode.net (2001:778:627f::1:0:49:6697)" jossa portti on 6697 (bugi, IPv6-osoite on ilmoitettu epäselvästi/väärin)
<Mikaela> tunnettu bugi https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/710
<Mikaela> vaihtoehtoisesti verkkoluettelo (ctrl + s), quakenet, muokkaa. Siellä pitäisi ola "irc.quakenet.org/6667" ja EI "käytä SSL-yhteyttä tässä verkossa".
<Chermiina> en tajunnu tosta mitään..
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-08
<Talikka> Mikä ohjelma olisi helppo, jotta Ubuntulla voi saada muokattavaan muotoon skannatun asiakirjan? En olekaan vielä ennen OCR-softiin tällä puolella tutustunut.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-09
<tale> Talikka: Millaiseen muokattavaan muotoon sen haluat? Pitäisikö siitä saada tekstiasiakirja vai haluatko sen kuvana jota muokataan kuvankäsittelyohjelmilla?
<Talikka> Voih, en tiedä. Kollegan tapainen pyysi apua. En kysynyt tarkemmin.
<Talikka> Kysynkin nyt tarkemmin. Muutaman ocr-apuohjelman asensinkin jo.
<Talikka> Eikun joo, kuvanmuokkausohjelmalla jatkotyöstöä. Olihan hän sanonut, olin unohtanut ja ruvennut selvittämään väärää asiaa.
<Talikka> äh, asensin apuohjelmia ja lopuksi tuxpaintia ja xorg + software center vievät koko suorittimen tehon vaikka mitään ei enää ole kesken
<Talikka> no, se asettui kun suljin  sovellusvalikoiman, unohdin että piti myös käynnistää uudestaan päivitysten jälkeen
<pesasa> No, jos kuvankäsittelyohjelmalla on tarkoitus työstää, niin eihän siihen mitään ocr:ää edes tarvita.
<elias_a> Talikka: Varmistetaanpa peruskäsitteistön osalta: OCR = Optical Character Recognition, suomeksi tekstintunnistus. Eli bittikarttakuvasta tunnistetaan kirjaimen näköiset kirjaimiksi.
<elias_a> Talikka: Ja kuten pesasa sanoi, tekstintunnistusta ei tosiaan tarvita.
<elias_a> Siis jos on tarkoitus tehdä kuvankäpistelyä.
<Talikka> juu, aluksi luulin että OCR tarvittiin mutta olinkin ymmärtänyt tarpeen väärin. Kuvankäsittely riittänee.
<Talikka> LibreOffice Draw menee jumiin koko ajan kun yritän tehdä yksinkertaista muokkausta.
<Talikka> pdf-tiedostot avautuvat sillä kätevästi
<Talikka> äh, ei onnistu kiertää asiakirjaa, mikähän siinäkin on
<Talikka> Kehnosti toimi Xubuntussa, en oikeastaan onnistunut ollenkaan. Mahtaisiko toimia paremmin Ubuntu MATEssa. Voisi kokeilla myöhemmin lisää. En ollenkaan osaa Draw'ta.
<mjr>  
<pesasa> Talikka: Mitä sä sillä yrität tehdä?
<Talikka> En tiedä. Yritin kirjoittaa päälle, ensin onnistui, sitten ei. Ei kannata kysyä. Tilanne meni jo. Ehkä ensi viikolla taas kokeilen.
<Talikka> Se tunnisti osan paperille kirjoitetusta tekstistä ja jätti sen paikoilleen, kun siirsin muuta kuvaa rajatakseni sitä pois. Osa tekstistä siirtyi kuitenkin kuvan mukana.
<Talikka> Vaikka tarkoitus olisi ollut käsitellä sitä kokonaan yhtenä kuvana eikä monena kuvana.
<pesasa> Draw on vektoripiirto-ohjelma, jossa piirtoelementit ovat omina objekteinaan. (Voi niitä toki ryhmitelläkin.)
<pesasa> Talikka: Mutta kai sä nyt tiedät, mikä sulla on tavoitteena ollut tekemisessä?
<Talikka> Ei ollut tavoitetta. Yritin vain kokeilla, miten kuvan muokkaus pdf-tiedostosta onnistuisi Draw'ssa.
<Talikka> kun näin vain sen verran googlella että sillä onnistuu
<pesasa> Mutta se oli kuitenkin bittikarttakuva?
<Talikka> en ymmärrä kuvankäsittelystä mitään vaikka puoli kurssia kävinkin alaa tietotekniikan opettajan opinnoissa
<Talikka> en tiedä mikä se oli, skannattu xerox-monitoimilaitteella (johon en vieläkään ole osannut syöttää pin-koodia jotta verkkotulostus onnistuisi)
<puhuri> Jos on vektoreita PDF-muodossa niin inkscape on paras työkalu.
<Talikka> Sanotaanko "En tiedä, pakkaako Xerox skannauksen bittikartaksi vai vektoripiirrokseksi"
<Talikka> pakkaus, paketointi, mitä termiä enkoodaukseen?
<gildean> Talikka: tallettaako ois ehkä sopiva myös
<gildean> tai tallentaa itseasiassa
<gildean> tossa tais olla joku sääntö ettei saa sanoa tallettaa jos tarkottaa tallentaa
<Echramath> Joo yleisesti talletus on raha-asia
<Kehet> mitenköhän hyvin nämä tälläset usb -> hdmi donglet toimii
<mjr> riippuu millainen
<mjr> jos puhut usb-c -donglesta joka vaatii laitteelta kyvyn lähettää displayport-signaalia siihen porttiin ja vain muuttaa sen hdmi:ksi niin pitäis kai toimia
<mjr> jos puhut oikeesta usb-näyttöadapterista niin, no, ne on yleensä displaylinkin piirillä, ja vaativat erikseen haettavat suljetut ajurit joiden toimivuudesta en tiiä http://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu
<Kehet> eikun ihan tällänen vanhempi usb
<mjr> ja jos se on tarpeeks vanha (displaylinkin usb 2 -sarjaa) niin siihen on vapaatkin ajurit mutta en tiedä kuinka hyvin ne on ylläpidettyjä nykyään...
<Kehet> oikeestaan muutoin niin väliä, kunhan ei olisi kamalasti lagia ja saisi vähän VGAta isomman resoluution näyttöön
<puhuri> RPi eetterillä kiinni koneeseen ja VNC isäntäkoneesta pyörimään kokoruudussa?
<ninnnu> Kuullostaa tunkilta
<puhuri> voi olla jonkin tarkoitukseen ihan toimiva ratkaisu :-) - kun ei tiedä mikä alkuperäinen käyttötarve USB-näytönohjaimelle on.
<ninnnu> vaatii kans vähä Tunkkia että saa hiiren jatkumaan sinne ylimääräiseen näyttöön
<ansa> Johonkin esityskäyttöön varmaan helpoin olisi chromecast, vaikka varmaan lagaakin
<ninnnu> seki toimii vain jos haluu duplikoida jonku näytön
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-10
<StockAntenna> oh the allahbot has blessed us
<Nrde> wget antaa virheen "varmenteen todentaminen epäonnistui" (myöntäjä let's encrypt....) "Myöntäjän valtuutuksen todentaminen paikallisesti epäonnistui" Todennäköisesti samasta syystä nextcloudin päivitys ei onnistu.
<Nrde> mistä kannattaisi alkaa ongelman ratkominen kun Google ei siihen pysty.
<ninnnu> --no-check-certificate
<Nrde> Juu, sen se wget kertoo itsekin, lähinnä kiinnostaisi mistä ko virhe johtuu, koska nextcloud todennäköisesti käyttää wgettiä tuon samaisen tiedoston lataamiseen ja tietenkin update pysähtyy virheeseen. Eli onko omalla serverillä joku ongelma, vai nextcloudin serverillä.
<ninnnu> Sopivan vanha versio että Let's Encrypt ei ole sallittu CA
<ninnnu> ts. distroversio
<Nrde> 16.04.2, päivitykset ajettu. No xxx-cloudit on aina olleet epätyydyttäviä päivitettäviä ja loppujen lopuksi asennan ne jossain välissä kokonaan uudestaan.
<Nrde> ja siis ubuntu server
<hahlo> mikä se nextcloud on? paljonko tallennustilaa? ja missä?
<elias_a> hahlo: Se on softa.
<hahlo> ahaa ei tallennustilaa
<elias_a> hahlo: https://nextcloud.com/
<elias_a> hahlo: Jotkut tarjoavat yhden käyttäjän pikkuversiota hostattuna ilmaiseksi.
<Nrde> tai riippuu miten paljon haluat siihen pultata. nextcloud on forkki OWNcloudista mikä oli kuvaavampi nimi sille.
<ninnnu> Nrde: https://letsencrypt.org/certs/isrgrootx1.pem.txt Laita tää /etc/ssl/certs:iin (ilman .txt-päätettä) ja "sudo update-ca-certificates". Tai tolla mä lähtisin alkuun
<elias_a> En kyllä jaksa itse sitä ylläpitää kuin itselle. Kehitys on aika kiivasta.
<elias_a> Saa jatkuvasti olla päivittämässä...
<hahlo> just
<ninnnu> Nrde: Ja ehkä tää https://letsencrypt.org/certs/lets-encrypt-x3-cross-signed.pem.txt ja/tai https://letsencrypt.org/certs/letsencryptauthorityx3.pem.txt
<elias_a> Mutta helkkarin hyvä värkki se on.
<elias_a> Ihan loistava - suorastaan.
<hahlo> kun pääsis läppärillä tonne mihin android synccaa itsensä se riittäisi mulle
<pesasa> Mulla on (vielä) owncloud omalla palvelimella ja äidillä tehty sinne tunnus. Saa sitä kautta synkattua puhelimestaan ja tabletistaan kuvat läppärilleen. Ja mä saan heitettyä hänelle jakoina tiedostoja tarpeen tullen.
<hahlo> mac ja windowsin vissiin saa syncattua googleen, mutta linuxia vissiin ei?
<pesasa> Kai siihenkin jotain taisi olla, mutta...
<pesasa> Googlen driven saa käsittääkseni NextCloudiin external storageksi. Eli synkkaantuu NextCloudin kautta eikä asiakkaslaitteen tartte tietää Google Drivesta.
<elias_a> Kuulostaa perverssiltä.
<elias_a> :D
<Laodikea> Joo, ja ne Googlen pilveen menevät datat sai Nextcloudissa vielä kryptattuakin, jos katsoin oikein. En oo kokeillu
<pesasa> Ja sama tietty vaikka Dropboxille.
<hahlo> joo dropboxin saa linuxille
<hahlo> mutta tuossa googlessa enemmän tilaa
<Nrde> ja siis tosiaan 15:26:56 [updater]> wget https://download.nextcloud.com/server/releases/nextcloud-11.0.3.zip --2017-05-10 15:27:01--  https://download.nextcloud.com/server/releases/nextcloud-11.0.3.zip Selvitetään osoitetta download.nextcloud.com (download.nextcloud.com)... 88.198.160.133 Yhdistetään palvelimeen download.nextcloud.com (download.nextcloud.com)|88.198.160.133|:443... yhdistetty. VIRHE: kohteen download.nextcloud.c
<hahlo> mun mielestä kokeilin tätä, mut se ei toiminut https://www.howtogeek.com/196635/an-official-google-drive-for-linux-is-here-sort-of-maybe-this-is-all-well-ever-get/
<Laodikea> Nrde: heitä vaikka tuonne paste.ubuntu.comiin, niin näkyy koko setti
<Nrde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548934/
<gildean> Nrde: sulla on joku rikkonainen/vanha ca-bundle tossa, tai sitten joku on sun ja ton palvelimen välissä mitm:nä
<ninnnu> Nrde: kokeilitko sä noiden .pemien laittamista /etc/ssl/certseihin?
<Nrde> juu, pemit on /etc/ssl/certsissä mutta niiden update sanoo ettei update onnistu. Pitänee poistaa tuolta kaikki "ylimääräinen" jos on tosiaan joku rikkinäinen siellä.
<ansa> ei ylimääräisistä tuolla oo haittaa
<Nrde> ansa: tarkoitin sinne viimeksi lisättyjä, minkä jölkeen tämä ongelma on ilmaantunut.
<Nrde> updates of cacerts keystore disabled...
<Nrde> ja mitm lienee hankala tutkia, normaali kotikaapeliliittymä ja homma on kuitenkin toiminut kun viimeksi päivitin nextcloudin. Sen jälkeen tosin tein uudet self signatut certit. Ja kun en muista mitä muuta tein niin homma räjähti nyt sitten näin.
<gildean> Nrde: mitä sanoo jos pistät: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<Nrde> saman. Eikä listaa niitä käsin certs hakemistoon lisättyjä
<ninnnu> nonii
<ninnnu> Laita noi tonne: /usr/share/ca-certificates
<ninnnu> sit sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<ninnnu> Ja nimee ne vielä .crt päätteisiksi
<ninnnu> Sit ne tulee tonne reconfiguren valikkoon
<Nrde> Kyllä ilmaantui ja lisättiin: 5 added, 0 removed; done (oli pari omaa myös). Valitettavasti alkuperäinen ongelma on ja pysyy.
<Nrde> tosin lopuksi tulee myös: updates of cacerts keystore disabled done Eli vaikea sanoa lisättiinkö ne tosiaan vai ei.
<ninnnu> /etc/default/cacerts:stä voi vääntää ton päälle, mut toi tuntus vaikuttavan vain java-puolen sertteihin joiden ei ny pitäs olla ongelma
<ansa> Nrde, onko sulla koneen kello oikeassa?
<ninnnu> ansa: wgetin timestampin perusteella on ainakin riittävän oikeassa
<Nrde> joo kello timeserverin mukaan ajassa
<ansa> ninnnu, totta
<Nrde> Kiitos avusta, palaan huomenissa asiaan jos tarvetta löytyy, tai mahdollisesti raportoimaan onnistuneesta korjauksesta.
<Tomin> jaha, tää "kaikentietävä" gigabyten emo ei suostunut käynnistymään UEFI-tilassa ennen kuin kirjoitin koko MBR:n yli (440 tavua ei vielä riittänyt)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-11
<Talikka> Pystyykö Evincessä tai jossain muussa pdf-lukuohjelmassa muuttamaan pdf-tiedoston jpg:ksi? Tarkoitus on vain vähän muokata kuvaa.
<Laodikea> Imagemagickilla saa käsittääkseni pdf:stä "skannattua" jpg:n, päätteessä convert
<inz> gimp taitaa osata kans importata pdf:ää
<Laodikea> https://askubuntu.com/questions/50170/how-to-convert-pdf-to-image
<Laodikea> Joo, Gimp osaa, avaa vaan sillä PDF:n, se varmaan on helpoin
<inz> tuolla on monta hyvää vastausta, riippuen vähän siitä, että mitä tarkoittaa "vähän muokata kuvaa"
<inz> Ja sit on jotain gui-kälejä, kuten master-pdf-editor, joilla voi muokata pdf:ää (tietyissä rajoissa)
<tjp> toimiiko jollakulla ruutu.fi:ssä videon kontrollit?
<tjp> saan esim. koko ruutu -namikan näkyviin vain videon latautuessa, en enää sen jälkeen, eikä voi esim. kelata
<tjp> luulin ensin että liittyy johonkin omaan piopelight-viritykseeni tms, mutta näköjään pakasta vedettynä 16.04:llä sama vika ainakin firefoxissa
<elias_a> Ei toimi koko ruutu.fi kun se ei tykkää adblockerista.
<tjp> no sekin joo
<Tomin> käyttelen noita palveluja nykyään vain tabletin tai älytelkkarin kautta, niin en ole edes tullut kokeilleeksi äskettäin. Paitsi että areenaa tulee katsottua yle-dl:n avulla aina välillä
<tjp> tjoo, saisihan ruutu.fi-videotkin nähtävästi dumpattua, mutta kun tarve on lähinnä satunnainen ja lähinnä muilla kuin minulla :)
<Talikka> Muistaakseni oli jokin soitin, jolla voi katsoa yle areenaa myös ilman selainta ja ilman että ensin lataa koko ohjelman koneelle
<Tomin> ite oon vaan kirjoittanut skriptin, joka laittaa annetun osoitteen mukaisen videon latautumaan yle-dl:llä ja avaa sen videosoittimeen. Kun soittimen sulkee, niin se poistaa sen.
<Laodikea> kätevää
<inz> yle-dl --pipe <url> | mplayer -
<Tomin> inz: pystyykös tuolla tavalla kelaamaan? muistaakseni se oli se syy miksi minulla on tuollainen skripti
<inz> Tomin, luonnollisestikaan ei
<Tomin> (riippunee siitä miten videosoitin toimii eli tallentaako se puskuriin tuota koko videon alkupäätä)
<Tomin> joo
<pesasa> Areenan suoria lähetyksiä sai ainakin jossain vaiheessa katsottua VLC:llä, kun tiesi oikean osoitteen streamille.
<Echramath> Mä huomasin että tuossa pipessä kantsii antaa mplayerilla jonkun verran cachea
<ernie77> tuntuisi toimivan edelleen
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-12
<Nrde> Heippa taas, tulin raportoimaan sertifikaattiongelmani ratkeamisesta mitä koitin selvitellä avullanne pari päivää sitten
<Nrde> Eli ongelmani Curlin kanssa kun sain virheen "Curl error: error setting certificate verify locations: CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CApath: /etc/ssl/certs" johtui vääristä oikeuksista ja korjaantui chmod 755 /etc/ssl && chmod 755 /etc/ssl/certs ja chmod 644 /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt komennoilla
<Nrde> tiedä sitten missä vaiheessa ne oikeudet olivat muuttuneet.
<Nrde> "terveet" oikeudet näyttävät tältä http://paste.ubuntu.com/24559323/
<romanstatic> Hello, I have installed zerotier-one on 16.04 when i opened the app I get an error creating child process. not sure what to do, new user
<romanstatic> sorry, i hope im in the right place.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-14
<Tekno_> Tervetuloo juttelemaa discordiin F1-kaudesta + seuraamaan osakilpailua https://discord.gg/RybtBe9
<ninnnu> Discord :(
<Tekno> j
<hahlo> mikä on discord?
<Akuli> jotain irc:n ja skypen väliltä
<Michaela> Slack, johon on lisätty puhekanavat ja jossa useampaan tiimiin kirjaudutaan yhdellä tunnuksella
<Michaela> ja Slack on IRC ihmisille, jotka eivät pidä IRCstä ja sinä olet nyt IRCssä tai et ainakaan samalla Matrix-sillalla
<ninnnu> Ja näistä vain Matrix on ainoa joka on (toivottavasti) relevantti 5-10v päästä
<hahlo> ja se matrix oli se oma protocolla?
<hahlo> onko vielä teamspeak?
<ninnnu> Valitettavasti
<Michaela> Matrix on oma protokolla, joka haluaa lisäksi sillata kaiken itseensä onnistuen erityisen hyvin IRCn kanssa, jollei tarvitse tehdä op-taikoja.
<Michaela> http://matrix.org/docs/guides/faq.html
<hahlo> onko toi telegram myös yhteydessä irc:hen?
<ninnnu> Telegram pitäs räjäyttää
<ninnnu> (ja Whatsapp)
<hahlo> whatsapp vissiin ei ole ircssä
<ninnnu> ei tg:kään ole, tosin TG:n voi sillata irkkiin, WA antaa vain banaanin
<Michaela> Telegram on oma protokollansa ja sille ei taida löytyä toistinbotteja enempää ellei lasketa Matrix-siltaa, mutta sitä ei oikein voi verrata Matrixin IRC-siltaan
<ninnnu> on TG:lle irkkisiltoja
<hahlo> joo hacklabeilla suosittua olla telegram irkissä
<hahlo> ne luulee olevansa kovia hakkereita kun on telegram
<ninnnu> vähän epäilen
<hahlo> mitä?
<ninnnu> johtuu ihan vain siitä että telegram on "helpompi" kännykällä.
<ninnnu> helpompi työntää kuvia jne
<hahlo> kuin irc?
<ninnnu> ni
<Michaela> Piraateille olen yrittänyr vääntää miten toistin on botti joka näyttää "<botti> <käyttäjä> moi" kun taas sillalla näkyy vain "<käyttäjä> moi" ja voit vaikka ignorata yksittäisiä käyttäjiä helposti
<hahlo> mulla toi irccloud ollu helppo, melkein kuin im
<Michaela> työnsimpä kuvan :P
 * Michaela uploaded an image: file1494780257836.png (193KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/disroot.org/WEtzwZubDgCEADkgovTIispw>
<hahlo> se soi kun tulee hilight tai pm
<ninnnu> Ideaalisinta olis jos kaikki menis Matrixiin
<Michaela> (Riot Android, Matrix-asiakasohjelma)
<ninnnu> olis parempi arkkitehtuuri kui muissa (pl. ehkä IRC), parempi client kui Telegram ja sopivan riippumaton
<ninnnu> Mut että sais siistejä kanavanimiä niin organisaatioiden pitäs tuunata omat Matrix-palvelimet
<hahlo>  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/desXbFuV/image.png
<Michaela> Tämä on aika samanlainen kuin IRCCloud, paitsi ettei ole IRC
<hahlo> onko paljon käyttäjiä?
<ninnnu> periaatteessa vaikea mitata
<ninnnu> koska kuka tahansa voi ajaa omaa palvelinta ja niissä voi olla N käyttäjää jotka ei ikinä näy missään muualla
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> mut kuitenkaan ei tarvi olla omaa palvelinta?
<ninnnu> ei oo pakko jos ei haluu
<ninnnu> julkipalvelimia on
<hahlo> miten muuten noi irkkiverkot, hyväksyykö ne helposti jonkun palvelimen omaan verkkoonsa?
<inz> riippuu verkosta, mutta ei kai kovin
<hahlo> tuli vaan tästä blinkenshellistä mieleen kun se ei oo missään verkossa, oma ircd
<Michaela> hahlo: jos kysyit Matrix-käyttäjien määrää, https://voyager.t2bot.io on botti, joka liittyy kaikkiin näkemiinsä huoneisiin ja seuraa miten ne linkittävät toisiinsa, eli yhteisöjä on. https://www.hello-matrix.net/public_servers.php voi suuntaa antavasti kertoa jotakin skriptiä ajelevien palvelinten käyträjien/aliasten määriä. Alias tunnetaan myös huoneen osoitteena ja niiden määrää ei ole rajattu
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> onko matrix p2p?
<hahlo> wsl vaati export DISPLAY=:0 et pystyi ubuntu x-ohjelmia
<hahlo> mikäs toi google cloud platform on?
<ansa> Googlen pilvipalvelu - Amazonin aws:a vastaava
<hahlo> ok
<Michaela> hahlo: federated, eli palvelimet ovat olemassa, mutta juttelevat keskenään
<hahlo> just
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-07
<Mirv> nyt on uus xps 13 työkäytössä. kiva on mutta pariin näppäimistön asettelun muutokseen pitää totua - sinänsä hyvä että on erilliset home-, end-, pgup-, ja pgdn-näppäimet
<puhuri> mulla on töissä kaksi HP:n läppäriä käytössä. 14" ja 12.5". Jälkimmäisessä nuo on Fn-näppäimen takana nuolinäppäimissä niin olisi kiva saada ne toimimaan fn-näppäimellä myös tuossa 14:ssa mutta fn-näppäin ei taida päätyä käyttikselle asti.
<puhuri> ainankaan xev ei raportoi mitään kun painaa fn-näppäintä
<puhuri> ja nuolinäppäin ilman fn ja fn kanssa tuottaa nähdäkseni täsmälleen saman: https://gist.github.com/2cc401b82b1a3e4b2fbf450f61f554dc
<StockAntenna> Mirv: tosiaan joo tässä munkin työ-HP:ssä ne ovat vähän oudosti norminäppikseen verrattuna, mutta hyvin noihin on tottunut kolmessa vuodesa
<pesasa> Mirv: Vielä pohdin sitä uuden työkoneen hankintaa. Tuleeko sen xps 13:n mukana mitään sovittimia noihin usb-c-liittimiin vai pitääkö vaan hankkia erikseen?
<pesasa> Mirv: Kun en noista porteista oikein tiedä, niin minkälainen sovitin tarvitaan, että tulee ulos normaalia hdmi:tä? Siis onko sama, mikä usb-c-hdmi-sovitin on?
<pesasa> Vai onko osa Thunderbolt 3 -> hdmi -muuntimia ja osa usb-näytönohjaimia?
<pesasa> Mulla on tällä hetkellä nykyisen koneen kanssa usb-3-telakka, jonka kautta on kaksi näyttöä kiinni. (DisplayLink) Ja toi kai toimisi (sopivilla ajureilla) suoraan, kunhan on usb-c-usb-a -sovitin. Mutta entä tykkikäytössä sun muussa tarvittava hdmi-sovitin.
<mjr> eiks ne suurin osa käytä usb-c:tä displayport-signaalin kuljettamiseen (ja sitten adapterissa voi olla dp->hdmi-siru joka on kuitenkin läpinäkyvä koneelle)
<pesasa> mjr: Just tätä tarkoitin. Eli ei tarttis erillisiä ajureita tollasen pelkän sovittimen käyttöön.
<pesasa> Tossa xps 13:a on käsittääkseni yksi noista usb-c-liittimistä displayport ja kaksi thunderbolt 3.
<pesasa> Lähinnä vaan just, että jos ostaa jonkun "satunnaisen" adapterin, jossa on oikeat fyysiset liittimet, niin toiminneeko odotetulla tavalla.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-08
<Mirv> pesasa: yksi sovitin tulee USB-C -> USB-A mukana.
<Mirv> pesasa: mulla on tollanen tällä hetkellä HDMI:hin ja hyvin toimii https://www.power.fi/tietotekniikka/kaapelit-ja-adapterit/eletra-usbc-multiadap-usb30hdmiusbc31/p-516423/
<Mirv> taitaa nykyään aika hyvin toimia tuo USB-C
<Mirv> toisin kuin ne USB3-viritykset jotka vaati ajuria
<Mirv> on outoa nyt kun läppärissä ei tartte enää miettiä miten päin johdot kytkee...
<Mirv> lisätarvikevalikoima menee tietty ajan kanssa uusiksi. USB-C -> Ethernet ostin jo, yks USB-tikku on jne
<StockAntenna> Mirv: onko tullut läppäri missä kaikki liittimet on C:tä?
<pesasa> StockAntenna: https://www.dustin.fi/product/5011071530/xps-13-9370-4k-touch-ubuntu
<StockAntenna> tuo on niin aaltonpahvin paksuinen ettei tuohon muuta mahtuisikaan
<Mirv> StockAntenna: joo alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa yleistymässä
<Hahlo[m]> Hieno peli, eikä kovin kalliskaan
<pesasa> Hahlo[m]: Toki firmoille alv 0.
<pesasa> Sama kansanversiona: https://www.dustinhome.fi/product/5011071530/xps-13-9370-4k-touch-ubuntu
<Hahlo[m]> Ahaa ok
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-10
<Tekno_> HÄ
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-11
<pesasa> Mirv: Ei tämä xps hullummalta vaikuta näin ensikosketuksella. :-)
<pesasa> Hämmentävintä itselle tällä hetkellä ehkä: 1) Oletusresoluutio, jossa kaikki pienenpientä. (skaalaus löytyi helposti ihan loogisesta paikasta) ja 2) Unity- / Gnome-maailma
<pesasa> Ehkä tätä Unitya testailen hetken ja sitten koetan asentaa kubuntu-desktop:in.
<Tekno> vjtthh se,,a
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-12
<jussi990> quit
<Echramath> Äh, uusimman päivityksen jälkeen musiikkikiki tuntuu välillä pätkivän
<Echramath> Millä tätäkin nyt lähtee haarukoimaan
<StockAntenna> Echramath: tehdään uusi audioframework Linuxiin? vaikka impulsa nimeltään
